# The Official League of Legends Thread - Part 24



## Tazmo (Dec 12, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Cronos (Dec 12, 2013)

*The Official League of Legends Thread*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

Fix the fucking skins Tazmo you sorry excuse for afterbirth

wtf tazmo get in here


----------



## Darth (Dec 12, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Lee Sin nerfs. I am pleased.
> 
> Meanwhile Riven.



Where are the Ori nerfs?

Where are the Eve nerfs?

TWO CAN PLAY THIS GAME ADRIAN.


----------



## Darth (Dec 12, 2013)

lol wtf Cronos got first post again wat.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 12, 2013)

how can swain do true damage? red buff/lizard item is the only thing I can think of.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 12, 2013)

Orianna is fine. Eve _was_ fine before they wrecked vision for the preseason, that's not her fault. Fix vision again. 

Those two, however. Fuck those two.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 12, 2013)

is cronos forever the king of the thread now?


----------



## OS (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 12, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> how can swain do true damage? red buff/lizard item is the only thing I can think of.



Ignite is true damage right? His e would amplify ignite.

Also I do agree darth the lee nerf was not necessary... Just saying maybe that's what happened. I forgot what was their reasoning in the patch notes


----------



## αce (Dec 12, 2013)

orianna isn't fine
a champion can't have that much utility and damage
that's the main reason lee sin was initially nerfed


and lee nerfs were not even warranted
riot wtf


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 12, 2013)

αce said:


> orianna isn't fine
> a champion can't have that much utility and damage
> that's the main reason lee sin was initially nerfed
> 
> ...



Someone post that 1 v 3 Orianna video again.


----------



## OS (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow fuck NA Promos. It's Cog vs Curse, Coast vs The Walking Zed, and EG.NA vs TBD. Yesterday, I thought it was Coast vs TBD and EG.NA(Velocity) vs. TWZ because of reddit linking to a twitter that Velocity got TWZ.


----------



## OS (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## αce (Dec 12, 2013)

NA promo teams give me little hope for NA
not that I had any actually


----------



## Chausie (Dec 12, 2013)

reddit introduces me to the most amazing things



endless cat gifs

refresh for a new one


----------



## Maerala (Dec 12, 2013)

Lot of Diamond players picking up Fiora after much to learn hit Challenger with her.

pls


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 12, 2013)

> How about TS3?
> Or don't you guys have a TS3-Server? D:



I have 2 servers open for use.


----------



## OS (Dec 12, 2013)

Chausie said:


> reddit introduces me to the most amazing things
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One day you will achieve your goal of becoming a crazy cat lady.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 12, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> One day you will achieve your goal of becoming a crazy cat lady.



one day, i shall

and it shall be glorious


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 12, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Lot of Diamond players picking up Fiora after much to learn hit Challenger with her.
> 
> pls



I'm still waiting for him to win lane.


----------



## OS (Dec 12, 2013)

Chausie said:


> one day, i shall
> 
> and it shall be glorious



And stalk benedict cucumberpatch with Adrian.


----------



## Darth (Dec 12, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I'm still waiting for him to win lane.



I lol'd because it's true.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 12, 2013)

Don't need to win lane when you can win game, np.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 12, 2013)

Would make the rest of your team have to carry less.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 12, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Ignite is true damage right? His e would amplify ignite.
> 
> Also I do agree darth the lee nerf was not necessary... Just saying maybe that's what happened. I forgot what was their reasoning in the patch notes



fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck, i forgot about ignite.

E + ignite was the bomb


----------



## Nim (Dec 12, 2013)

Chausie said:


> reddit introduces me to the most amazing things
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg thanks!! will be my fav site now :>


----------



## Guiness (Dec 12, 2013)

adrian suck my cock


----------



## OS (Dec 12, 2013)

4N said:


> adrian suck my cock



quoted for proof of gayness.


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 12, 2013)

Are you supposed to max Q or W first on Orianna?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 12, 2013)

Personal preference.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 12, 2013)

max e first to be different

oh ye, i've not tried the orianna support since the changes. i should give that a go


----------



## Sansa (Dec 12, 2013)

20 more mana for me early on.

I hate how expensive Charm is now.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 12, 2013)

Watch the real stream.

Watch King Trick's stream.


----------



## Darth (Dec 12, 2013)

Max Q cause that's what everybody else does.


----------



## Darth (Dec 12, 2013)

why would I watch Trick's stream when Only Rengar's stream is titled "Only Fiora, Learning Fiora inspired by Much To Learn"? 


Oh wait he's offline now. nevermind.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 12, 2013)

fucking Darth, with his fucking tits


----------



## Chausie (Dec 12, 2013)

this trick 2 g guy only knows how to shout


----------



## Darth (Dec 12, 2013)

Shozan said:


> fucking Darth, with his fucking tits



Don't worry, my next planned set is coming from a completely different angle. 

You'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## OS (Dec 12, 2013)

If you want tits look at chausies sig.


speaking of tits.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 12, 2013)

god damn fidds stun got nerfed so damn much.


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 12, 2013)

No tits, no Darth.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 12, 2013)

my sig > all these shitty half naked anime ones


----------



## Darth (Dec 12, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> If you want tits look at chausies sig.
> 
> 
> speaking of tits.


Dude that's disgusting. 

And the first time I saw Chausie's sig I just adblocked it and I haven't seen it since. 


Violent By Design said:


> god damn fidds stun got nerfed so damn much.


Fid never had a stun dork.


Lortastic said:


> No tits, no Darth.



I'm okay with this.


----------



## OS (Dec 12, 2013)

Chausie said:


> my sig > all these shitty half naked anime ones



You talkin shit about Darth waifu?



> Dude that's disgusting.


 Well it was for the shock value. It's funnier when sped up.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> And the first time I saw Chausie's sig I just adblocked it and I haven't seen it since.



well, that's just rude

warwick boat club put a lot of effort into that


----------



## Darth (Dec 12, 2013)

Chausie said:


> well, that's just rude
> 
> warwick boat club put a lot of effort into that



I'm sure they did. 

Doesn't mean I have to look at it. :33


----------



## Didi (Dec 12, 2013)

I saw Jiyeon saying Messi carried Bar?a


That's just not entirely true


The immense mid line control of both Xavi and Iniesta has been their main strength in the past few years, their marvelous play allows Barcelona's signature tiki-taka play, making the ball go back and forth very fast and setting up openings, and most importantly, allowing Messi to roam free as the creative brilliant number 10 that he is, aka the position of both playmaker, playcreater and scorer, a centre-forward. Of course, this cannot be done without Messi's exceptional skill, and he is a major part of their success, but even if he fails the mid-field can still get to the striker via the wingers (or those wingers can even make plays themself). But if Xavi and Iniesta fail, all connection is lost between defense and offense and Bar?a falls flat, they lose their whole playstyle.


----------



## Darth (Dec 12, 2013)

Didi said:


> I saw Jiyeon saying Messi carried Bar?a
> 
> 
> That's just not entirely true
> ...



Where'd you copy/pasta this from?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 12, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Lot of Diamond players picking up Fiora after much to learn hit Challenger with her.
> 
> pls



Too bad that there's gonna be no reason to pick her when Yasuo is out...



Lortastic said:


> Are you supposed to max Q or W first on Orianna?





Vae said:


> Personal preference.





Chausie said:


> max e first to be different
> 
> oh ye, i've not tried the orianna support since the changes. i should give that a go



You do actually max E if you're against a hard assassin lane like Zed/Fizz. The whole idea of Ori is if you at least go even in lane and you've kept your mid from killing you or roaming (by farming as well as them and keeping them from pushing, etc.) then you win because you'll be much better in teamfights later.

Unless you're against Karthus.

And Ori support fucking sucks.



Darth said:


> Where'd you copy/pasta this from?



i lol'd

because no way that's Didi given how neat the response was


----------



## OS (Dec 12, 2013)

Will Yasuo ever be balanced?


----------



## Infamy (Dec 12, 2013)

WAD said:


> Too bad that there's gonna be no reason to pick her when Yasuo is out..



Implying there is any reason to pick her now


----------



## Guiness (Dec 12, 2013)

Didi said:


> I saw Jiyeon saying Messi carried Bar?a
> 
> 
> That's just not entirely true
> ...



man didi, i can't ever rep you enough. 

like i said ji, their midfield is really good. and did i mention, xavi da besto <3


----------



## Chausie (Dec 12, 2013)

WAD said:


> And Ori support fucking sucks.



you fucking suck


----------



## Darth (Dec 12, 2013)

WAD said:


> i lol'd
> 
> because no way that's Didi given how neat the response was



ikr. Didi's far too brutish and uncouth to form such a neat reply.


----------



## Didi (Dec 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> ikr. Didi's far too brutish and uncouth to form such a neat reply.



I can make magnificent, eloquent posts


I just usually choose not to


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 12, 2013)

Didi said:


> I can make magnificent, eloquent posts
> 
> 
> I just usually choose not to


----------



## Chausie (Dec 12, 2013)

i'm with didi, why bother making proper posts 

i cba with proper paragraphs

or even capitalisation


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 12, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i'm with didi, why bother making proper posts
> 
> i cba with proper paragraphs
> 
> or even capitalisation



that was

kinda our point

that post was flawless grammar and syntax

when usually an example didi post is like

[reaction gif]
[CAPITALIZED OUTRAGE RESPONSE]
[small caps elaboration]
[CAPITALIZD INTERJECTION]


----------



## Chausie (Dec 12, 2013)

and i am agreeing

i am surprised if he wrote it too


----------



## Didi (Dec 12, 2013)

WAD said:


> that was
> 
> kinda our point
> 
> ...





hahahah that's way too true lol, flawless generalization, 90% of my posts are indeed like that


but tho



I always speak in long sentences and shit when really talking in depth about something

like I just did about Bar?a


----------



## Didi (Dec 12, 2013)

I've posted like that in here many times before, guys


----------



## Didi (Dec 12, 2013)

I'M NOT AN IMPOSTER I SWEAR


I TOTALLY DID NOT KIDNAP THE REAL DIDI


----------



## Chausie (Dec 12, 2013)

real didi or not, dw, i still love you <3


----------



## Didi (Dec 12, 2013)

There, satisfied? That enough of the Didi you know and expect and love?


----------



## Darth (Dec 12, 2013)

Impostor? I never thought you were an impostor. 

I just want to know where you copy/pasta'd that from.


----------



## Didi (Dec 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> Impostor? I never thought you were an impostor.
> 
> I just want to know where you copy/pasta'd that from.



 **


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 12, 2013)

*[Vote Lynch Didi]*


----------



## Didi (Dec 12, 2013)

shut up and rep me


----------



## Darth (Dec 12, 2013)

Didi said:


> shut up and rep me



reported for repwhoring.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 12, 2013)

rep was clearly short for report


----------



## OS (Dec 12, 2013)

After a month of cold showers today i finally got to feel hot water again but only briefly.

mfw

[/IMG]


----------



## Didi (Dec 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> reported for repwhoring.





WAD said:


> rep was clearly short for report


----------



## Infamy (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Darth (Dec 12, 2013)

TIL; Cyber-bullying is real.


----------



## OS (Dec 12, 2013)

Doge is a terrible meme that serves it's purpose.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 13, 2013)

still the op, thread is my bitch


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2013)

> "We want to better reward players for pushing down inhibitors, and  felt that super minions should really live up to their name. Now players  will need to be extra vigilant about lanes with a downed inhibitor."
> 
> 
> Super Minions
> ...



I'm tempted to try banner of command with a super wave!


----------



## Guiness (Dec 13, 2013)

why is it that riot always defeat the purpose of their intentions?

like just boosting super minion strength will just increase snowballing as is. i felt as if snowballing was more contained in this current patch.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 13, 2013)

Eh people were complaining on reddit that it's harder to end games cause killing an inhib lets people turtle and there was no incentive in killing an inhib which is kinda true. I'm not sure about this buff though.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 13, 2013)

Even though I'm a bit late to that discussion, I will say that I don't think even Uzi believes he is better than Piglet. When they interviewed him and Tabe, they said Skt1's botlane was better and it showed in the finals. Uzi makes flashier plays but piglet consistently plays at the highest level. Uzi kinda choked later on in the tournament.

Also no Riven,Annie, Shyvanna or Orianna nerfs? but they nerf Fiddle and Rammus? These guys are not serious.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 13, 2013)

yasuo has been released


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 13, 2013)

wtf position in queue 862
approximate wait time: 14m

on

NA

at this time?

the queue doesjt even make fkn sense


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 13, 2013)

oh it's ok tho my comp crashed again, it's been a bad day np


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 13, 2013)

Chausie said:


> my sig > all these shitty half naked anime ones



Nothing is as cool as the pussy in my sig.





*Spoiler*: __ 



I have to resubscribe every new thread, after you guys spammed 100 sites of flame and insults. Yesterday I forgot it and had to search for this thread.








@WAD You should bring your PC to the doctor.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 13, 2013)

Mr Nim said:


> Nothing is as cool as the pussy in my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we do have the best  insults


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 13, 2013)

Seems legit.


A?GOANSD?LGKSAF

5.000 pictures... pure.. cuteness. q.q


*Spoiler*: __ 






or funnynessnes


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 13, 2013)

me and infamy finally had that jax vs. trynd 1v1

he won first game

i won 2nd game

but servers went down

ggggggggg


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 13, 2013)

yasuo looks amazing

reminds me of zed though. did anyone see the laundry day skin discussion on the reddit AMA?


----------



## SternRitter (Dec 13, 2013)

1st game after the update and there was a Yasuo in the other team, Poor guy obviously never knew how to utilize him and got completely steamrolled in mid against hiemerdinger.


----------



## Treerone (Dec 13, 2013)

Seraphoenix said:


> Even though I'm a bit late to that discussion, I will say that I don't think even Uzi believes he is better than Piglet. When they interviewed him and Tabe, they said Skt1's botlane was better and it showed in the finals. Uzi makes flashier plays but piglet consistently plays at the highest level. Uzi kinda choked later on in the tournament.
> 
> Also no Riven,Annie, Shyvanna or Orianna nerfs? but they nerf Fiddle and Rammus? These guys are not serious.



You nerf Annie and a new burst mage takes her spot. Need to make the other supports do something without tons of ap.


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 13, 2013)

Needs to be a Musashi Miyamoto skin for Yasuo.


----------



## Didi (Dec 13, 2013)

Darth said:


> TIL; Cyber-bullying is real.




**


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 13, 2013)

Could say the same thing about bullying IRL, just walk away.

Don't be ignorant.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 13, 2013)

> Pantheon
> W - Aegis of Zeonia
> Now can be cast on enemy minions and jungle monsters



i like this


----------



## Guiness (Dec 13, 2013)

dat yasuo login

so peaceful...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 13, 2013)

Skarner rework was in this patch...

But it wasn't noted.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 13, 2013)

I let my bro have 1st game as Yasuo, ended 0/12/3... At least 4 reports. Was funny to watch though


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 13, 2013)

So far all I hear are reports of people failing with him which is to be expected since he's got weak base damages and is very high skill-capped.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 13, 2013)

Fucking work. I want to play. 

Wanna check the new Skarner too.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 13, 2013)

WAD said:


> Skarner rework was in this patch...
> 
> But it wasn't noted.



who is skarner? :\


----------



## Sansa (Dec 13, 2013)

Tyler is right though.

It's easier to walk away from bullying on the internet than IRL.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 13, 2013)

Didi said:


> I saw Jiyeon saying Messi carried Bar?a
> 
> 
> That's just not entirely true
> ...



A Centre-forward's traditional number isn't 10 though.

10 is the signal of a central attacking midfielder that changes defensive situations to attacking moves from brilliant skill and incomparable passing ability.
This is what both Iniesta and Xavi are.
They're both number 10s they just don't wear it.

The traditional number of a CF is 9.

Also, Barcelona play a false 9 formation in which Messi is their true striker.

He drops into the midfield because he has the pace and skill to burst past defenders who create space behind them by following him in and he also drags defenders into the midfield for his wingers and attacking midfielders to drop into the space behind.

Messi isn't a midfielder.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 13, 2013)

I want to play Yasuo.

But he's always banned in draft.

And I'm not fast enough in blind pick.

Wat do.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 13, 2013)

Custom games op.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 13, 2013)

SternRitter said:


> 1st game after the update and there was a Yasuo in the other team, Poor guy obviously never knew how to utilize him and got completely steamrolled in mid against hiemerdinger.



had one in my ranked today. think half of his deaths early were him getting executed. i don't know if that wind wall is supposed to block tower shots or not, but if it is, he wasn't doing it right. 

he was a funny lad

people got saved so many times by enemy anivia misplacing her wall and yasuo blocking the rest of the way with his own(I don't think the enemy team realised that they could walk through it)


----------



## Didi (Dec 13, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> A Centre-forward's traditional number isn't 10 though.
> 
> 10 is the signal of a central attacking midfielder that changes defensive situations to attacking moves from brilliant skill and incomparable passing ability.
> This is what both Iniesta and Xavi are.
> ...



Centre-forward = number 10, but you're right that Messi is more of a False 9.
Oh wait I've got my linguistics wrong cuz of language difference, with centre-forward I meant second striker as it's apparently called in English, translation error sorry.


I'd call him a midfielder because he spends a lot of time both on midfield and in the front, but it's really just semantics


Wouldn't call either Xavi and Iniesta a number 10 tho, they just perform the role of a true midfield, being the link between attack and defense. They're not the traditional 10 that rushes between deep midfield/defense and into offense, because they mostly pass to Messi or the wings, not to the striker 
A real number 10 is someone like Sneijder.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 13, 2013)

No Wind Wall specificially cannot block tower shots because that would be most broken siege ability in the game lol


----------



## Morglay (Dec 13, 2013)

Had a game with him in the jungle. Failed horribly. Enemy Yasuo did good vs our Gp though.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 13, 2013)

It could on the PBE but it was a bug that lasted for a little bit. It's intended for him not to be able to block Turret Shots

He can't stop dashes like Malph's Ult either


----------



## Guiness (Dec 13, 2013)

yasuo seems like a fun champ to learn. recently, Riot's been releasing low skill cap champs (perhaps exception of lucian?) yasuo seems fairly difficult yet fun and extremely rewarding to learn.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 13, 2013)

WAD said:


> No Wind Wall specificially cannot block tower shots because that would be most broken siege ability in the game lol



well i can only assume that this yasuo thought it did then, with the amount of times he got executed to the tower!

our fizz tried to launch a bitch fit about him feeding, before i pointed out that most of his deaths at that point were executes


----------



## Morglay (Dec 13, 2013)

It is great fun to play even if it is hard. I found the ulti bugged a couple of times though, the main target died almost immediately, the other enemies regained their movement as soon as the main target died but I was stuck hovering for the duration.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 13, 2013)

A number 10 can be a deep lying central midfielder, even though that's not its traditional play style.
Examples of this are like Andrea Pirlo, Xavi and Iniesta, and Fabregas.
They make plays from deep in the midfield.

We could argue for days over which position deserves number 10 but it's not going to change either of our opinions.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 13, 2013)

They intended to stop tower shots first.

Community said it was stupid.

So they changed it.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 13, 2013)

Treerone said:


> You nerf Annie and a new burst mage takes her spot. Need to make the other supports do something without tons of ap.



Annie is chosen for 3 reasons:
-625 range auto attack range harass
-lvl6 burst
-1,75 second aoe stun

No other mage has all 3.  I seriously doubt if annie is nerfed, that malzahar or syndra will show up as supps.

On the football topic the last real 10's were Zidane and Ronaldinho at Barca. The position has steadily been eased out. No way is Xavi a number 10 lol. Sneijder is the closest as Didi pointed out.Maybe Kaka a few years back.

Yasuo is really gonna take time to learn and master. I spectated like 7 Diamond games with him played and only 2 did well. The rest failed horribly.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 13, 2013)

[youtube]LECj6mlHZHY[/youtube]

Wow, Riot.

Way to buff an already broken champ


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 13, 2013)

I will master Yasuo.
After I play him...


----------



## VoDe (Dec 13, 2013)

REPORT KS NOOB OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 13, 2013)

That Yasuo build...


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 13, 2013)

I have yet to see a single Yasuo player make a decent build.

I had one earlier that got 0 crit items.

Do these people even read the kit of new champions?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 13, 2013)

OH MY GOD THE NEW CAIT WALK ANIMATION IS EVEN MORE HIP SWAYING THAN RIVEN.

WTF RIOT.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 13, 2013)

By the way, Vae. How did we forget about Hydra?


----------



## VoDe (Dec 13, 2013)

rush Hydra as Yasuo

stomps


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 13, 2013)

VoDe can testify to retarded hip swaying.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 13, 2013)

i don't complain


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 13, 2013)

So Rengar can triple Q at level 1, and Quadra Q from ult.

I felt like I got a few more Q's off than expected.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 13, 2013)

Gotta rush that Statik Shiv, NODE!


----------



## Darth (Dec 13, 2013)

Made it to Plat 2. 

Even with WAD trying to sabotage me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 13, 2013)

Nah, I just fulfilled your bad luck quota once with one major incident instead of several incidents of you having like terror teams or something.

#mastermind #nextlevel #5stepsaheadofyou


----------



## Darth (Dec 13, 2013)

WAD said:


> Nah, I just fulfilled your bad luck quota once with one major incident instead of several incidents of you having like terror teams or something.
> 
> #mastermind #nextlevel #5stepsaheadofyou



lemme see..

1. Lost me my promo series 
2. knocked me down to 57 points. 
3. logged me out of my acc, closing a game i was in, and losing it for me singlehandedly. 
4. being hella heavy to carry by feeding fb with janna and forcing me to tryhard. 

[YOUTUBE]ovP1XkecXrk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 13, 2013)

wait it was your promo series? rofl

ALSO my janna was sketch but im practicing the art of playing the lane from behind

ALSO i forced you to focus on your abilities and improve in a single day to ensure you wouldn't fail your promo series next time

ALSO there's no guarantee you would have won that game anyways since u said they were all up in ur base anyways u son of a bitch i might have just saved u time


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 13, 2013)

and rly i was hardly heavy as Janna considering my play after first blood was at best on point and at worst questionable but never outright poor

i wasn't a clueless map presence Evelynn or an afk other lane cait


----------



## Darth (Dec 13, 2013)

WAD said:


> wait it was your promo series? rofl
> 
> ALSO my janna was sketch but im practicing the art of playing the lane from behind
> 
> ...





**


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 13, 2013)

Oh yeah just remembered, let's not forget which one of us has actually gotten the other one DEMOTED before.


----------



## Darth (Dec 13, 2013)

I considered using this gif in my set actually..


WAD said:


> Oh yeah just remembered, let's not forget which one of us has actually gotten the other one DEMOTED before.



I remember no such thing.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 13, 2013)

Convenient memory loss...

Also why the fuck they nerf Talon, Poppy, Swain. Especially Swain since the other 2 fucking suck anyways.

Guh.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 13, 2013)

I'll still keep trying Swain anyways.
friend has swag for days.


----------



## Darth (Dec 13, 2013)

​

k i'll stop now.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 13, 2013)

im really mad swain got nerfed. the ignite + e combo was my bread and butta!!! dat first blood doe


----------



## Guiness (Dec 13, 2013)

wait

why was talon nerfed? riot pls


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 13, 2013)

This patch was kind of full of nerfs too..

Riot pls, where are the buffs.


----------



## OS (Dec 13, 2013)

Feel like i did okay for my finals today. I'm just glad it's almost over. My final term will have all art classes only.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 13, 2013)

WAD is just trying to be a master Janna like me.

Doesn't seem to be working out.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 13, 2013)

Also apparently, if I win ranked I get plat 3 as next promo.

Seems LEGIT.


----------



## Nim (Dec 13, 2013)

Vae said:


> OH MY GOD THE NEW CAIT WALK ANIMATION IS EVEN MORE HIP SWAYING THAN RIVEN.
> 
> WTF RIOT.



I love the new cait walk animations. The old one looked like she had a hump .-. (don't know it that's the right word)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 13, 2013)

Eh. Janna made sense for our teamcomp (Riven, Ori, Eve)  and keeping a Caitlyn ebb more safe. Shield layering OP vs. Garen/Voli/Leona (peel 4 daze) and a Sivir/Lux. I am a pretty good Janna but nothing special but this was clearly the best option for me to play against their team.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 13, 2013)

Yasuo confirmed OP for 3s


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 13, 2013)

Yes very good enemies such strong


----------



## Treerone (Dec 13, 2013)

S3 ward looks pretty cool. 640 RP wards though. :x



MYM vs CW first EU relegation match is about to start.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 13, 2013)

i've been thinking

most the ranked games i have where i support a vayne, we win lane

now if it's a sivir, everything goes awful, and the sivir ends up running shit like 0/0/30 masteries

and a varus is really nice in chat, but is 50/50 on if they will be like the sivir or the vayne.

i don't really remember the other ADCs much, maybe they just aren't as popular in silver, or i always end up doing something other than support when they are played


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 13, 2013)

Holy shit this game was frustrating.

You really can't win early, the game drags on for so long.

Can't believe this team was apparently Plat 1 players, they were complete trash


----------



## Guiness (Dec 13, 2013)

watching ogn rebroadcast 

ryu and kakao <3 dat baron steal in game 1.

i really was right in picking kt bullets as my team to watch this coming OGN.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 13, 2013)

Plat 1 is like the worst division easily.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 13, 2013)

I cant believe just what an asshole the Ori was

Like every single teamfight Shen ulted her

So basically it was Shen Ult + Ori Shield + Thresh Shield

Easily over 1000, whilst being slowed by her/Thresh. Fuck that.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 13, 2013)

Best part is she ran away with those shields.

Or ulted herself on the other side of the wall trying to steal baron


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 13, 2013)

4N said:


> watching ogn rebroadcast
> 
> ryu and kakao <3 dat baron steal in game 1.
> 
> i really was right in picking kt bullets as my team to watch this coming OGN.



Inb4 you claim to be the only one supporting KTB.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 13, 2013)

Vae said:


> Holy shit this game was frustrating.
> 
> You really can't win early, the game drags on for so long.
> 
> Can't believe this team was apparently Plat 1 players, they were complete trash



How the hell did they lose with that team comp 45 mins into the game.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 13, 2013)

LeBlanc caught Varus out, popped his GA.

We initiated on that.
I got both Vi and Shen in my ult, who for some reason taunted and ulted me.

Easily won teamfight.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 13, 2013)

Vae said:
			
		

> LeBlanc caught Varus out, popped his GA.
> 
> We initiated on that.
> I got both Vi and Shen in my ult, who for some reason taunted and ulted me.
> ...



How sad, their team comp looked strong in 5 vs 5. Good pick with LB. 

I believe in Ozone and Frost.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 13, 2013)

I will never abandon my KTB.

But I do believe in SKT too, obviously.


----------



## OS (Dec 13, 2013)

hope wolves win.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 13, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> How sad, their team comp looked strong in 5 vs 5. Good pick with LB.
> 
> I believe in Ozone and Frost.



We would have won way earlier if it wasn't from shitty plays by LeBlanc, Lucian split pushing all day and Leona getting caught trying to save already dead teammates.

Honestly the only thing LeBlanc did right was kill Varus in the end, she missed so many chains and overextended so many times.

Should've heard me and Gogeta on skype every time she did something bad.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 13, 2013)

why yes he is.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 13, 2013)

^ (use bro) fuck you, I've been a KTB fan since forever.

It's like you don't even read this thread.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 13, 2013)

Vae said:


> Holy shit this game was frustrating.
> 
> You really can't win early, the game drags on for so long.
> 
> Can't believe this team was apparently Plat 1 players, they were complete trash



new summoner spell icons?


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 13, 2013)

LEAGUE UPDATE FASTER FML


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 13, 2013)

OMG WHAT THE HELL DID I SEE FROM MYM

Well this should be their game. Man I really thought Wolves would win this easily


----------



## Wesley (Dec 13, 2013)

Pinks being nerfed into the ground has given stealth champs too much of a new advantage.  The game is becoming unplayable.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 13, 2013)

holy shit, it's wesley! 

hi wesley!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 13, 2013)

Oooh that was good from wolves with the 4 man tibbers stun. Maybe I'm wrong, they still have a chance.

Lol 609 stacks on Nasus' q


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 13, 2013)

It's funny because he's not actually trolling.
I was gonna make a smurf account and play stealth only champs and name it "Stealth and Fame"


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 13, 2013)

Welp good game to a 56 minutes game


----------



## Tsunami (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Chausie (Dec 13, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Pinks being nerfed into the ground has given stealth champs too much of a new advantage.  The game is becoming unplayable.



i guess their aim with the pinks is to make them defended? if that makes sense? like to defend the pink you have from being destroyed, instead of just sitting back and watching? but that doesn't happen. 

(is that right, or there some other reason behind the changes to it?)

you can have 5 on the map at a time, it doesn't really happen in silver, but i presume it does in higher ranks?

it just me, or is everything i have said in this post a question?


----------



## Infamy (Dec 13, 2013)

Apparently Yasuo has a bug where his ult and q don't work correctly sometimes.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 13, 2013)

Oh god, this champion.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 13, 2013)

DOGGIES           .


----------



## Wesley (Dec 13, 2013)

Chausie said:


> holy shit, it's wesley!
> 
> hi wesley!



Heya.  I started playing WoW again.  I took like a month off and the game is just seems to so different I can't get back in.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 13, 2013)

Riven has a better running animation now, yay?


----------



## Infamy (Dec 13, 2013)

The new flash icon is awful.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 13, 2013)

WAD said:


> Oh god, this champion.



? are you talking about yasuo?


----------



## VoDe (Dec 13, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Apparently Yasuo has a bug where his ult and q don't work correctly sometimes.



also has bug with Lee Sin ult + his ult combo

Yasuo's ult happens but does no damage


----------



## Chausie (Dec 13, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Heya.  I started playing WoW again.  I took like a month off and the game is just seems to so different I can't get back in.



ye i found that when i got a free 10 day return thing. just felt too weird, and i didn't know anyone who plays any more.

sure did look pretty though!


----------



## Guiness (Dec 13, 2013)

> “Honestly I think both teams will be winners, because after our matches we can all look forward to interviews with Travis Gafford!! xD”
> Nientonsoh: CLG Top Laner // NA



fcking lol


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 13, 2013)

I guess I can just use my Riven page for Yasuo.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 13, 2013)

yasuo has pretty good poke for a melee character, I was swain and he was able to trade with me (i'd usually win the trades though). When I got ult though it wasn't too bad.

I forgot to take armor runes for that match too.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 13, 2013)

Hope Riven's new running animation is as shitty as Soraka's.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 13, 2013)

hey adrian, think they will come to their senses and reverse the soraka run animation change?


----------



## VoDe (Dec 13, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Hope Riven's new running animation is as shitty as Soraka's.



shaking dem hips


----------



## Sansa (Dec 13, 2013)

Time to start maining Caitlyn.


----------



## Chad (Dec 13, 2013)

Is it that time of the month again where people whore out the new champion.. and sucks?


----------



## Sansa (Dec 13, 2013)

That shock wave was Regi blue card level fail.


----------



## Chad (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm debating whether or not I should spend $10 on Yasuo...


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 13, 2013)

Uh, just wait a week and get him with IP.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 13, 2013)

Spending money on champions is kinda silly when you can buy them with IP


----------



## Sansa (Dec 13, 2013)

Should I get Fizz or Zed?

I'm leaning a bit towards Zed because I lack AD Mids, but I feel like I'll do well on Fizz.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 13, 2013)

Don't get Zed.

He has a high skill requirement.

Fizz is faceroll.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 13, 2013)

Chausie said:


> hey adrian, think they will come to their senses and reverse the soraka run animation change?



Nah, they're not changing that shit back. _Maybe at most_ they'll update it again, but I wouldn't hold my breath. Holy shit, is it bad though. She looks like she has polio.


----------



## Treerone (Dec 13, 2013)

Don't really watch the EU scene. Was MYM the European Velocity?


----------



## αce (Dec 13, 2013)

> Don't really watch the EU scene.


'


Good.
Don't bother.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 13, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Nah, they're not changing that shit back. _Maybe at most_ they'll update it again, but I wouldn't hold my breath. Holy shit, is it bad though. She looks like she has polio.



you're right, it's painful to watch and kinda distracting

i mean, i'm sure we'll get used to it, i just don't get why they are updating the female run animations when they are fine already!


----------



## Sansa (Dec 13, 2013)

Vae said:


> Don't get Zed.
> 
> He has a high skill requirement.
> 
> Fizz is faceroll.



Ahri has a pretty high skill requirement to play properly I would say, and I do well on her.

And I've played Zed before so I know his mechanics, but I don't know anything about Fizz other than what his skills do.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 13, 2013)

So I finished my our first quest in our new D&D session.

All of the party got gold, except me.

I got a pig.

I HAVE GREAT PLANS FOR THIS PIG.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 13, 2013)

Is it a mount


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm gonna use him to get a shit ton of money when the entire party is starving after I destroy their food rations


----------



## OS (Dec 13, 2013)

I passed statistics you sons of bitches.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 13, 2013)

today i remembered why is it i dislike watching EU streams

cuz the games take forever to end 

still good games to see but i won't rely, half of the dumb shit teams in NA tend to do makes the game more exciting/entertaining to watch.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 13, 2013)

So full tank+TF seems to be the legit way to build Yasuo from what I have seen from it. Would like to see your opinions though.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 13, 2013)

Morglay said:


> So full tank+TF seems to be the legit way to build Yasuo from what I have seen from it. Would like to see your opinions though.



the lack of crit in the build though won't be enough to use him to his full potential. needs more crit. 

atma's seem like it could be a good item for him.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 13, 2013)

I wonder if IE would be practical, or would it be too expensive?


----------



## Morglay (Dec 13, 2013)

4N said:


> the lack of crit in the build though won't be enough to use him to his full potential. needs more crit.
> 
> atma's seem like it could be a good item for him.



But his passive makes him an insane bruiser imo, if you stack pure damage you are just going to get exploded before you can really be of any use. If you can get enough Hp then atma's would become a decent choice. Yet I don't think think people should be building an IE on it when they are in the jungle unless they are extremely fed and have a tankyish comp.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 13, 2013)

i am the god yasuo

AMA


----------



## Chausie (Dec 13, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I passed statistics you sons of bitches.



Well done!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 13, 2013)

also no u fuckin psychos 

dont build him as a tank

the fk is wrong with you


----------



## Maerala (Dec 13, 2013)

Just re-read the Zyra nerfs.

l0l she got rolled.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 13, 2013)

fun game, i 1v1'd riven mid (MY NEMESIS!)

got first blood on her (tho i also died) but then i fucking threw the lane rofl

i was gonna hit 6 before he but i decided to go ham and all-in lvl 5 which lead to my disastrous demise

then

that bitch

that fucking bitch

built two cloth armors which she eventually turned into that wardens mail

if she went glass cannon like EVERY OTHER RIVEN i would have wrecked her

if his tornado wasnt fucking buggy and didnt work sometimes i would have wrecked her

u can outplay so hard its so much fun, dash through her as she stuns/3rd Q's and she completely whiffs while you get dat free harass and dash away to minions

also i fucking started brawler's gloves 2 pots for dat 25% crit cuz im a fucking man

anyways i did throw the lane pretty hard and ended up going 1/5 but np i farmed a bit and made some roam plays

knock up comps with yasuo

are fuckin op

THIS IS HOW YOU BUILD HIM:

STATIK SHIV FIRST ALWAYs->IE(GG NOW U RAPE EVERYTHING)

they got armor? LW

they gonna burst you and are you teamfighting a lot? GA

then the last choice is between BT/BotrK/Hydra and is purely flavor

boots are zerkers or mercs p much

welcome to hypercarrying

dont build him as a fucking tank or i fucking hate u

*fin8


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 13, 2013)

Typical bronzies.

Tank Yasuo would be like tank Trynd, what a waste


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 13, 2013)

but srsly, the outplays with dashes and walls and knockups 

this champ is definitely the most fun ive had in this game imo hardest skillcap champ tied with lee tbhirl


----------



## Chad (Dec 13, 2013)

I just played against a Nasus and Yasuo double top as Shyv. 

too ez


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 13, 2013)

also in other news

jungle garen is fucking good now at least 7/10

ur ganks are still horrendous unless ur lane has hard CC but ur farming is close to shyvana level u can like instantly kill the chibi wolves/wraiths with i forgot rank 1 or 2 in judgement and then easily just kill the big ones with auto Qs


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I passed statistics you sons of bitches.


Took that in uni.

not the funniest subject, gj man.

o.o

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh and nice avy, so kawaii desu ne


----------



## Morglay (Dec 13, 2013)

Ignore everything I said about Yas, was just watching Nightblue and he didn't even know that Q cast speed/cdr scaled off AS. Seems slightly toxic in general with his stream.


----------



## OS (Dec 13, 2013)

Yas is hard to use. I ran into a yasuo with a triforce. Imo that seems quite legit for him.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 13, 2013)

but i wanna build him tank


----------



## OS (Dec 13, 2013)

Chausie said:


> but i wanna build him tank



Listen you old lady. No.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 13, 2013)

statik shiv

best item to rush on him


----------



## OS (Dec 13, 2013)

WAD said:


> statik shiv
> 
> best item to rush on him



Well yeah but triforce after something like hydra seems more legit.

can someone tell me if the one piece movies(recent) are good or not? Kinda bored atm and finals is practically over.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 13, 2013)

no mang

u run 5% crit runes, and get shiv->IE and have the most damage output of anyone with the amount of gold in items that u do because u have hit critical mass


----------



## OS (Dec 13, 2013)

I need to get the runes first.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 13, 2013)

I would like to formally apologize for bringing Nightblue aids into this temple. After watching his Yasuo I understand he has no clue what he is talking about when it comes to this champion. Continue with your lives.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 13, 2013)

Morglay said:


> I would like to formally apologize for bringing Nightblue aids into this temple. After watching his Yasuo I understand he has no clue what he is talking about when it comes to this champion. Continue with your lives.



wat

Nightblue is actually one of THE best junglers in NA. i would be even tempted to say better than Meteos but he has no competitive experience where as the yung Hartman has some and will have only improved with international matches under his belt. 

but if he were playing competitively, he'd have the resources and would be able to gain the experience needed so he could top Meteos.

but uni too important, yah 

and before you say 'herp a derp, he grinded his way to challenger which anyone could do' i'd like to remind you that there is a number of the NA pros who even when they have the time to grind AKA post worlds, have been unable to enter Challenger much less stay there. Nightblue3 was in challenger at #13 then began to troll with Jinx jungle and dropped out. Took him about 2 weeks before he got back in which was actually about a week and a half ago iirc. He pretty much shot his way back up to the #13 spot, and then exceeded that, overtaking the likes of 2 of WT's smurfs. numero tres mothafucka.

And he better yet he is no one trick pony. He pretty much plays all jungle champs. people always ban his elise against him but statistically, rammus is his most played and is one of his best (61.8%. his elise is at 62%)

also, he can mid lane. he has beaten Burgerking at least twice (he doesn't even play mid lane that often) 

the guy is just overall a solid player. Top challenger jungler and he can mid lane at le diamond level. 

he is about the only LoL streamer i've subscribed to as well. i would subscribe to base Meteos but he doesn't stream too often so that would be a waste of money. >_>

so describing his opinion as AIDS is pure scummy of you.  he talked about yasuo from a jungler's perspective and not necessarily as a carry. he prefers to go tank junglers that can assist his team past the laning phase so he is not clueless when it comes to item builds. granted his knowledge of yasuo is shallow, it doesn't mean he is incorrect or correct for that matter because at the end of the day,  WE ARE STILL LEARNING THE CHAMP. he was released less than 24 horus ago. give it time. it doesn't have to be optimal but i wouldn't doubt there are other ways for one to build Yasuo. at least when pertaining to him being used in the jungle.

/fanboy rant is over
<3


----------



## Chausie (Dec 13, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Listen you old lady. No.



i will do what i want, and no one can stop me!



Morglay said:


> I would like to formally apologize for bringing Nightblue aids into this temple. After watching his Yasuo I understand he has no clue what he is talking about when it comes to this champion. Continue with your lives.



i don't even know who you're on about mate

but apology accepted!


----------



## Guiness (Dec 13, 2013)

i dunno if he is better than Xmithie though. i think he falls short of both Meteos and Xmithie in terms of mechanics and game sense (again he hasn't played at a competitive level so not surprising he lacks) i would say he has capped as of now but he is not without potential


----------



## Morglay (Dec 13, 2013)

4N said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nightblue is a top class jungler, I just disagree completely with his Yasuo build attempts. I also don't like how mad he got when people started questioning it when it didn't work. (Only 1 game with a bad team so wasn't really much to base it off, yet as people have stated here seems like a waste of a champ trying to make it fit in a role that it kind of struggles to stick in.) 

I like everything else about him as he is normally really chill, but his attitude these past few days has been pathetic. Not enjoying the stream atm, not enjoying his attitude to his teammates, it has been surprisingly poor all round attitude to the viewers as well, even if the mechanics are normally top class. I am being this critical as he is one of my favorite streamers. He is a beast. Just acting like a bitch atm.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 13, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Nightblue is a top class jungler, I just disagree completely with his Yasuo build attempts. I also don't like how mad he got when people started questioning it when it didn't work. (Only 1 game with a bad team so wasn't really much to base it off, yet as people have stated here seems like a waste of a champ trying to make it fit in a role that it kind of struggles to stick in.)
> 
> I like everything else about him as he is normally really chill, but his attitude these past few days has been pathetic. Not enjoying the stream atm, not enjoying his attitude to his teammates, it has been surprisingly poor all round attitude to the viewers as well, even if the mechanics are normally top class. I am being this critical as he is one of my favorite streamers. He is a beast. Just acting like a bitch atm.



new champ came out

he tries it out in the jungle

people tell him he is building yasuo wrong

the champ literally just came out. who is to say what is right and what is wrong? im not surprised he is slightly frustrated but his attitude is amongst the best of streamers out there. and i watch this dude every night bro. i've failed to notice this bitchiness you speak of. 

if we want to talk of attitude, when it comes to streaming, meteos is number one. he barely trashtalks and blames his team and he streams at his own whim. if he feels as if he is getting angry or viewers/twitch chat are just being stupid, he'll stop without a second stop. i favor his streaming ethic a lot overall.


----------



## αce (Dec 13, 2013)

too bad meteos is a little bitch irl


----------



## αce (Dec 13, 2013)

also goddamnit kyle stop writing essays


----------



## Guiness (Dec 13, 2013)

αce said:


> too bad meteos is a little bitch irl



wat

this isn't true.  it can't be. 

wheres the proof???



αce said:


> also goddamnit kyle stop writing essays



i you write longer essays then i do 

or do you? i try to model my way of posting after yours though mine is obviously less concise most of the time.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 13, 2013)

4N said:


> new champ came out
> 
> he tries it out in the jungle
> 
> ...



Well apparently him, as after he put the channel in subscriber mode he was saying: "Why a crit build? I don't even... No, don't do it. Yatsuo needs to be able to stay around for extended skirmishes to be useful." Which is fine, if you don't count his insane mobility and burst from a crit build with a knock up team comp for more reliable ultis.

Your fan boy attitude is making my skin crawl, I was just saying in the past 2 days he has been baiting flame then swapping it to subscriber mode. Which is fine, because lol twitch chat. Still was uncharacteristic of him.

I didn't mention Meteos? Seems like a straw man. I however applaud your vast knowledge, being able to identify more than one streamer.

Edit: *Looks around, puts down keyboard.* That's enough internet for today methinks.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 13, 2013)

Morglay said:


> *Well apparently him, as after he put the channel in subscriber mode he was saying: "Why a crit build? I don't even... No, don't do it. Yatsuo needs to be able to stay around for extended skirmishes to be useful." *Which is fine, if you don't count his insane mobility and burst from a crit build with a knock up team comp for more reliable ultis.
> .



he has a point. he does need a way to stay around in extended skirmishes. he isn't like zed who can instabrust 100-0. but its his opinion and i don't recall him ever saying 'hey, this is the only way to play yasuo.'

and i brought up meteos because he was in my thoughts 

i apologize if i came off as aggressive. :<


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 13, 2013)

Damn 4N, you need to chill out. Control your fanboyism


----------



## Guiness (Dec 13, 2013)

i dnt see if it being any different from when anyone else speaks passionately about other players. like before judging someone because of hteir opinion on a new champ, give it time so people can figure out what works and what doesn't.  anyone would get annoyed if people were trying to tell them how to play a newly released champ that no one really knows how to play.

people used to bitch about zed when he was first released, then westrice showed peeps what was up.

but most of all, you gotta remember that he sees things fro a jungler's perspective. furthermore, he  prefers a tank oriented style of jungling. his idea for yasuo may not necessarily be as a hard carry type.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 13, 2013)

in other news, a froggen vlog!


----------



## OS (Dec 14, 2013)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Santí (Dec 14, 2013)

Adrian, how many times has foreign sent you inappropriate messages about your mum already?


----------



## Darth (Dec 14, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Hope Riven's new running animation is as shitty as Soraka's.


GAY


Maerala said:


> Nah, they're not changing that shit back. _Maybe at most_ they'll update it again, but I wouldn't hold my breath. Holy shit, is it bad though. She looks like she has polio.


GAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


Morglay said:


> I would like to formally apologize for bringing Nightblue aids into this temple. After watching his Yasuo I understand he has no clue what he is talking about when it comes to this champion. Continue with your lives.



Nightblue3's a bitch and a temperamental child. Don't watch his stream. He's a good player, just a bad streamer.


----------



## OS (Dec 14, 2013)

Everything ace hates in one page


----------



## Darth (Dec 14, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> HOLY SHIT



FINALLY MY DIANA SKIN ARRIVES! 

And a badass Riven skin too! Even the new Trynd skin can't ruin this for me. This looks way better than the last Lunar Revel's skin haul.


----------



## OS (Dec 14, 2013)

What do you mean? Last one was real good too. It's just no one plays xin.


----------



## Darth (Dec 14, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Everything ace hates in one page



i'm surprised the top 4 kpop bands on that list are male ones.

GG @ #5? WHAT? UNACCEPTABLE.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 14, 2013)

Well it's happening, Eve's getting rekt again.

Thanks Obama.



Sant? said:


> Adrian, how many times has foreign sent you inappropriate messages about your mum already?



I'm more concerned about the inappropriate messages about _me_. 



Darth said:


> GAY
> 
> GAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY



Why yes.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 14, 2013)

Well I'd hope so, Eve is gamebreaking.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 14, 2013)

_You're_ gamebreaking. How about that?


----------



## Maerala (Dec 14, 2013)

Meanwhile Karma inexplicably getting shafted out of a Lunar Revel skin despite one being leaked earlier this year.

#godisdead


----------



## Infamy (Dec 14, 2013)

Maerala said:


> _You're_ gamebreaking. How about that?



Is that a compliment? <3


----------



## OS (Dec 14, 2013)

Those Lunar Riven animations. #basedrito


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 14, 2013)

Battle of the Atlantic

Dignitas vs. Alliance at 9:00 AM (PST), Noon/12:00 PM (EST) and 18:00/6 PM (CET). 
then it's the EU LCS promo between

SK Gaming vs. SUPA HOT CREW XD


*Spoiler*: _MYM vs. Wolves results from today_ 




Wolves won 3-1. MYM played a pretty tough game on all 4 games. Wolves were pretty much snowballing on them except on the first game where MYM was winning an early lead but then threw it but then won it in the end resulting a 56 minute game.

So congrats to Wolves getting into the LCS


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 14, 2013)

Played with a Malph and Yasuo earlier.

Fuckin'.  Lol.


----------



## Darth (Dec 14, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Meanwhile Karma inexplicably getting shafted out of a Lunar Revel skin despite one being leaked earlier this year.
> 
> #godisdead



It might just not have been put up on PBE yet lol. Only 3 skins have been revealed so far and both other times 4 skins came out for the Lunar Revel. So I wouldn't be surprised it if was revealed later on. 

A little sad that the Riven skin is 1350 though. It doesn't really look any better than Championship particle or modelwise. 

fucking moneygrubbing riot.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 14, 2013)

W/e, they always put 1350 skins on sale for 975 for the first week.

You know what we didn't need doe? Another Tryndamere skin. Yup.

Everyone says the Diana skin is mad shit though. How are you feeling, Hady?


----------



## Darth (Dec 14, 2013)

Maerala said:


> W/e, they always put 1350 skins on sale for 975 for the first week.
> 
> You know what we didn't need doe? Another Tryndamere skin. Yup.
> 
> Everyone says the Diana skin is mad shit though. How are you feeling, Hady?



i'm not really fond of the model. i do like the concept though. it reminds me of what they tried to do with mythic cass. 

really depends on the particles/finished model/splash art though. i won't judge it until it's a finished product. 

also i kinda suck with diana mid right now. i feel like she actually does better in the jungle right now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 14, 2013)

well

i fell asleep

that happened


----------



## Maerala (Dec 14, 2013)

Welp, Jade Empress Karma confirmed scrapped.

I hate this game.


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 14, 2013)

We won't even get Yasuo until the 18th.
Darn OCE


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 14, 2013)

Then u should stop playing it. 


[YOUTUBE]tpWXZVXCkY4[/YOUTUBE]







Game has Multiplayer too


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 14, 2013)

Lol at Kyles fanboying on the other page.

Reading his opinions and statement are giving me cancer.

It gets worse every time, he's unbearable and I can't take anything he writes seriously anymore.

Shittiest arguments and opinions of the thread, even Jiyeon wasn't that bad.


----------



## Darth (Dec 14, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Welp, Jade Empress Karma confirmed scrapped.
> 
> I hate this game.



Where'd you hear that?

Nevermind I found it.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 14, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Welp, Jade Empress Karma confirmed scrapped.
> 
> I hate this game.



how do you know?


----------



## Darth (Dec 14, 2013)

Chausie said:


> how do you know?





Couple posts down IronStylus says;



			
				Lord Parrot said:
			
		

> If I remember correctly.. and I don't know that I am.. I think it was scrapped for being below our quality standards for some reason. Not sure why and I'm definitely not an authority on that so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 14, 2013)

then why scrap instead of just make it better quality!


----------



## Darth (Dec 14, 2013)

Probably because nobody liked Karma anyway.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 14, 2013)

Cyanide feels me with the new HP bar on Baron/Dragon.

He can't tell when he should steal it anymore cause he was used to the bar, he never looked at the actual HP.


----------



## Darth (Dec 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> Cyanide feels me with the new HP bar on Baron/Dragon.
> 
> He can't tell when he should steal it anymore cause he was used to the bar, he never looked at the actual HP.



ikr. i also never looked at the actual number on the hp bar lol. the amount of damage smite does now to the new bar completely threw me off for the first few games.


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2013)

I always looked at the number, so I don't care about this change




Also I am best Yasuo
and he's as fun as I'd hoped


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 14, 2013)

Anyone know what Yasuo says on his 3rd Q?

Asagiri? That's the only thing I can imagine he would say.


----------



## OS (Dec 14, 2013)

Check the wiki.




Also, I realized that despite probably being the easiest to receive a skin for Lunar Revel, Shyvana has yet to receive a Chinese Dragon skin.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 14, 2013)

Darth said:


> ikr. i also never looked at the actual number on the hp bar lol. the amount of damage smite does now to the new bar completely threw me off for the first few games.



the change on the bars feel really weird

like it feels blocky. reminds me of playing on a console game fighting a boss.



Vae said:


> Anyone know what Yasuo says on his 3rd Q?
> 
> Asagiri? That's the only thing I can imagine he would say.



Some people say its Wasabi. Personally, its sounds Yasagi to me.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 14, 2013)

ALLIANCE VS DIG right now (not actually but the stream has started)

i believe in based NA. Dig will win. 

im interested in this All lineup though. Will the results be crushing, or very close? I'm not expecting a stomp from All at all for some weird reason. 

______



not sure if to believe.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 14, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Check the wiki.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You say it like it's not obvious.

It's not on the wiki.

Wasabi makes no sense.
Yasagi doesn't have a meaning.

At least Asagiri means Morning Fog, which kind of makes sense?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 14, 2013)

4N said:


> ALLIANCE VS DIG right now (not actually but the stream has started)
> 
> i believe in based NA. Dig will win.
> 
> ...



Lol, you can't believe anything qtpie posts on twitter, he's a troll.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lol, you can't believe anything qtpie posts on twitter, he's a troll.



MOTHAFCKING QTPIE SO DAMN TROLL

'EU KNOWN FOR GOOD MID LANERS. FROGGEN AND OTHERS. IN A NA, WE'RE KNOWN FOR GREAT AD CARRIES; ME AND THE OTHERS.'

qtpie goat


----------



## Chausie (Dec 14, 2013)

wow 4n

so rude


----------



## Guiness (Dec 14, 2013)

Chausie said:


> wow 4n
> 
> so rude





wat r u talkin bout????????


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 14, 2013)

Wtf you stealing my avatar for, reported and negged.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 14, 2013)

lol               .


----------



## Guiness (Dec 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> Wtf you stealing my avatar for, reported and negged.



??????

my avatar looks much cuter i would say


----------



## Chausie (Dec 14, 2013)

i wanna neg you for being rude to nim, but NF won't let me

you got away this time 4n!


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 14, 2013)

Talked to a mod, he told me to report Kyle.

So I did.


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2013)

fuck yes based EU, based Alliance, based shook

that was a great play/fight by the dragon


----------



## Guiness (Dec 14, 2013)

swedish men have no balls

fite me irl for your avatar bitch


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 14, 2013)

Come to Sweden and I'll fuck you up you stupid Jamaican.

Also, Crumbzz makes me laugh ''I will get FB and destroy them''

HOW'S THAT WORKING OUT FOR YOU?


----------



## Treerone (Dec 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> Come to Sweden and I'll fuck you up you stupid Jamaican.
> 
> Also, Crumbzz makes me laugh ''I will get FB and destroy them''
> 
> HOW'S THAT WORKING OUT FOR YOU?



Crumbzz.

Guy's a joke.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 14, 2013)

No Patoy.... Kiwkid at support. Yeah I don't know about that.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 14, 2013)

Crumbzz hasn't done anything impressive since the first season of LCS.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> Come to Sweden and I'll fuck you up you stupid Jamaican.
> 
> Also, Crumbzz makes me laugh ''I will get FB and destroy them''
> 
> HOW'S THAT WORKING OUT FOR YOU?



shut up u cuntnugget. what do you swedes know about fighting??????

Crumbs is setting all of this up for the 2nd and 3rd games.

#masterjunglertactics


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2013)

Wow that cocoon was amazing, Gragas could've destroyed them with ult if that cocoon wasn't so perfectly timed


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm a Viking, I will rape you.

Alliance are looking solid as fuck, that coordination.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 14, 2013)

Man, that was a stomp.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 14, 2013)

scarra's looks crushed


----------



## Chausie (Dec 14, 2013)

anyone just see that on stream?

above the bottom scoreboard where it says 'Battle of the Atlantic', i think someone just typed it in as it was '2battle of the an' for ages


----------



## OS (Dec 14, 2013)

All the dignigs should retire.


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2013)

haha get rekt NA


----------



## Treerone (Dec 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> Crumbzz hasn't done anything impressive since the first season of LCS.



Scarra and Kiwi don't do much either. Qt doesn't take it seriously and not sure why they chose Cruzer.


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2013)

lol


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 14, 2013)

Chausie said:


> anyone just see that on stream?
> 
> above the bottom scoreboard where it says 'Battle of the Atlantic', i think someone just typed it in as it was '2battle of the an' for ages



Yeah I saw that.  Was wondering if it wasn't just me too.  >.>


----------



## Guiness (Dec 14, 2013)

Didi said:


> haha get rekt NA



too early to call

dig only wanted to give All a false sense of security. they will destroy All in the 2nd and 3rd games.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 14, 2013)

Didi said:


> lol



it didn't happen, nf won't let me


----------



## OS (Dec 14, 2013)

Chausie said:


> it didn't happen, nf won't let me



Who cares. Green


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2013)

4N said:


> too early to call
> 
> dig only wanted to give All a false sense of security. they will destroy All in the 2nd and 3rd games.



hahahahahahaha


good joke


also, dat tweet
'na has a good history against eu'

literally the only big match between eu team and na team that they ever won was All-Stars

how is that a good history lol


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 14, 2013)

BETTER NOT BAN EVE AGAINST SHOOK.

HURR DURR 

EDIT: Aww, I don't get to see Shook on Eve


----------



## Guiness (Dec 14, 2013)

Chausie said:


> it didn't happen, nf won't let me





god bless bb


----------



## Chausie (Dec 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> BETTER NOT BAN EVE AGAINST SHOOK.
> 
> HURR DURR
> 
> EDIT: Aww, I don't get to see Shook on Eve



was gonna say that there's still a third game

but that ain't gonna happen



4N said:


> god bless bb



stop that!


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2013)

Ahahaha, based Wickd


----------



## Guiness (Dec 14, 2013)

ggwp dig

you will be remembered


----------



## OS (Dec 14, 2013)

Why is Crumbz the support again? If his pool is only karma and taric. That's just sad.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 14, 2013)

GGWP Alliance wins at 3:30.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 14, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Why is Crumbz the support again? If his pool is only karma and taric. That's just sad.



kiwikid?

maybe he can play others, he just feels that karma and taric are the strongest at the moment


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2013)

lol


crumbzz making terrible decisions


what else is new


----------



## Treerone (Dec 14, 2013)

Chausie said:


> kiwikid?
> 
> maybe he can play others, he just feels that karma and taric are the strongest at the moment



He's not a support player so he really doesn't play any champions besides the "OP" ones.

Dig is just sad to watch.


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 14, 2013)

Dat Malphite + Gragas Combo!


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 14, 2013)

Trinity Force Malphite OP.


----------



## Xin (Dec 14, 2013)

about to play a few games


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 14, 2013)

LOL HOLY SHIT TF MALPHITE HURTS.


----------



## Xin (Dec 14, 2013)

TF Malphite?

What's tf


----------



## OS (Dec 14, 2013)

Chausie said:


> kiwikid?
> 
> maybe he can play others, he just feels that karma and taric are the strongest at the moment



Jat said that he mainly plays karma and taric..




> TF Malphite?
> 
> What's tf


Trinity force.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 14, 2013)

Trinity Force.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 14, 2013)

"I have seen the light, and it is Dignitas...losing."

Fucking dayum.


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 14, 2013)

Xin said:


> TF Malphite?
> 
> What's tf


Twisted Force... or was it Trinity Fate?


----------



## Chausie (Dec 14, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Jat said that he mainly plays karma and taric..
> 
> 
> Trinity force.



he did?

i wasn't listening


----------



## OS (Dec 14, 2013)

Chausie said:


> he did?
> 
> i wasn't listening



Cuz ur an old lady


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 14, 2013)

HAHAHAHA MASSIVE DISRESPECT.

LOOK AT HOW MAD DIGNITAS IS.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 14, 2013)

This disrespect at the fountain, I love it.


----------



## Nim (Dec 14, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i wanna neg you for being rude to nim, but NF won't let me
> 
> you got away this time 4n!



Huh? xD When?
I don't even know him D:


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2013)

Hahaha

Wickd was so based that whole game

disrespectin like crazy


also, tf malph is legit as fuck, friend of mine plays it and it always works out great




But fuck yeah, based Alliance, they played well, just as I'd hoped, here's hoping they can keep it up in lcs


Now if SK gets eliminated tonight this day can't get any better


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 14, 2013)

Well I'm reminded why I dislike Dig. But yeah based Alliance, they seem so much stronger than EG previously was (though still </3 I wish they didn't split up).

Also it is Didi's time to shine. Wolves advancing/MYM losing, EU dominating, and SK in relegation matches. (No Ocelote, wonder what will happen)


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 14, 2013)

Ohhh the burns from Wickd to Cruzer.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 14, 2013)

Summary of Alliance's interview:


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 14, 2013)

Crs Saintvicious ‏@CrsStvicious 46m

Crumbzz shoulda picked wukong, kappa


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Well I'm reminded why I dislike Dig. But yeah based Alliance, they seem so much stronger than EG previously was (though still </3 I wish they didn't split up).
> 
> Also it is Didi's time to shine. Wolves advancing/MYM losing, EU dominating, and SK in relegation matches. (No Ocelote, wonder what will happen)



With SK and MYM gone there's only teams/players left that I like
plus youngbuck, another Dutch guy, is finally in the LCS


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2013)

Vi-Orianna combo or Shyvana-Orianna combo for great ball delivery system, coupled with the other ult and then a Crescendo


Prepare for wombocombo


----------



## Chausie (Dec 14, 2013)

watching the second match from about 15mins in, had to pause to cook dinner for nana and the animals

fucking lol wickd, running through their base like that

also dig seems to be doing a little bit better this game, compared to last. 



Nim♥ said:


> Huh? xD When?
> I don't even know him D:



his sig, nim!

so rude!


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 14, 2013)

Dig only seemed to do better because Alliance was just having fun all game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 14, 2013)

so im gonna stop being a troll


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 14, 2013)

WAD said:


> so im gonna stop being a troll



Sounds completely possible.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 14, 2013)

that was

so damn rude

at the end then

and i guess you're right vae, but that makes it even more rude!

next bota game tomorrow? i wonder how that will go


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2013)

LOL


NO PENTA FOR YOU MIMER


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 14, 2013)

LOOOOL the penta deny


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2013)

Chausie said:


> next bota game tomorrow? i wonder how that will go



Probably the one game that NA will win


----------



## Chausie (Dec 14, 2013)

Didi said:


> Probably the one game that NA will win



have some faith in ld!

were they one of the team that had a lot of changes?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 14, 2013)

WAD said:


> so im gonna stop being a troll



Joke of the century.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 14, 2013)

There's a lot of Karma today.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 14, 2013)

im serious though
unfortunately 
humour is a crutch 
and i gotta stop leaning on it


----------



## Chausie (Dec 14, 2013)

alliance in the interview after that game, they are so cocky

i hope it doesn't back fire on them

and just noticed i passed 3k posts, huzzah.

i think i had around 500 posts when i first started coming to this thread


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 14, 2013)

They switched every member, Chausie.

And all of the new ones are unknown or not impressive.


----------



## Nim (Dec 14, 2013)

Chausie said:


> his sig, nim!
> 
> so rude!



Ohhh didn't see that 
Pfff, he doesn't know anything! Cats ftw


----------



## Guiness (Dec 14, 2013)

Chausie said:


> alliance in the interview after that game, they are so cocky
> 
> i hope it doesn't back fire on them
> 
> ...



they are legit players, all of them. 

vae thinks they are an all-star team though, which i disagree. its far too soon to be calling ALL an allstar team. but individually, based on the rep(diamond's constant appraisal of shook) and performances(froggen, tabbz and wickd) we've seen of them, they are some of the very best in their respective roles.

also, lol@SK doing the backdooring.


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2013)

Chausie said:


> have some faith in ld!
> 
> were they one of the team that had a lot of changes?



I would have


but like you ask and like Vae said, they have a totally new roster


so I'm not too optimistic


especially since TSM has the BjergerKing


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 14, 2013)

So i shit on a Liss top as J4
I didn't even get help at all from either my jungler or mid

Near the end of the game (Surprisingly everyone was winning wtf) she asked me if i was happy that my team was carrying me
Wat

>Says it doesn't matter that i got no help
>Says she has TP and that's why (Even if she had Ignite wouldn't have ever killed me)
>I mention that she never used it outside of TPing top
>Says she had no other choice and that overall map pressure is better than a kill or two

I am still trying to figure out this.
She won simply because she had TP and not Ignite?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 14, 2013)

That was an amazing shockwave


----------



## Chausie (Dec 14, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> Ohhh didn't see that
> Pfff, he doesn't know anything! Cats ftw



exactly! we know what's good



Didi said:


> I would have
> 
> 
> but like you ask and like Vae said, they have a totally new roster
> ...



i hate that bjergerking term

mainly cause burger king is fucking disgusting, like worse than mcdonalds disgusting, and mcdonalds is pretty bad


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 14, 2013)

First game to SHC

Nicely played. I don't know why SK didn't continue the split pushing. Going 5 v 5 against a wombo combo seems silly


----------



## Guiness (Dec 14, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> So i shit on a Liss top as J4
> I didn't even get help at all from either my jungler or mid
> 
> Near the end of the game (Surprisingly everyone was winning wtf) she asked me if i was happy that my team was carrying me
> ...



ignore le troll



Demonic Shaman said:


> That was an amazing shockwave



yeah it was 0_0

i never heard of SHC before but im def interested now


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2013)

wtf you're crazy chauster

burger king has really good burgers (for a fastfood place), way better than mcdonald's

the cheese jalape?os thingies are also delisius as fuck

their fries are shit tho



Also

I'm not sure if this Jesiz guy is an upgrade over ocelote lol


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2013)

But overall I actually thought that game was pretty boring, both teams played bad and there wasn't that much action


But maybe that's because I was too spoiled by the Alliance stomp before it


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 14, 2013)

Actually I might have to agree with Chausie. Here Burger King used to be really good but their quality kinda fell down :< I like their burgers more than McDonalds but for burgers, I prefer in-n-out.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 14, 2013)

Didi said:


> But overall I actually thought that game was pretty boring, both teams played bad and there wasn't that much action
> 
> 
> But maybe that's because I was too spoiled by the Alliance stomp before it



I thought it was an enjoyable game up until the quadra / penta deny. Then it kinda felt boring after that. It was mostly SHC trying to pressure (and getting nothing out of the pressure) and CandyPanda split pushing on the side that made it boring.


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2013)

yeah true

but that happened fairly in the beginning


or well maybe that's just because everything after that was so boring that it felt way longer lol


----------



## Guiness (Dec 14, 2013)

Didi said:


> But overall I actually thought that game was pretty boring, both teams played bad and there wasn't that much action
> 
> 
> But maybe that's because I was too spoiled by the Alliance stomp before it



thats typical EU

but it was a good game still. was pretty close.


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2013)

4n                pls


get back to being stomped by EU


----------



## Guiness (Dec 14, 2013)

Didi said:


> 4n                pls
> 
> 
> get back to being stomped by EU





all my feels


----------



## Morglay (Dec 14, 2013)

Has anybody played Skarner since the rework? I have been meaning to play it because the AS buff seems fappable but just haven't got round to getting on.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 14, 2013)

the rework was reverted


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 14, 2013)

I never called them an all-star team.

I said they're a super-star team.

There's a fucking difference, Kyle, don't make me sound stupid.

McDonalds and Burger King are both disgusting, mAx(swedish fast food chain) is the best


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2013)

mAx is pretty good yeay


also


LOL

Lee Sin with the crescendo delivery system


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 14, 2013)

You've had mAx? When?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 14, 2013)

This is kind of boring too.


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2013)

Pretty sure I ate there when we just arrived at the train station in Stockholm


That was in february, when I was on a study trip to sweden with my study association (10 days, 3 in Uppsala, 7 in Stockholm)


might've been a different fast food place tho


Oh no wait, that was burger king

I remember now

it was at the airport
what's it called
arlanda
the one between uppsala and stockholm


And it was kinda expensive (but everything is in sweden)

but also super delicious, really good burger


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 14, 2013)

Everything is fucking expensive at the airport, especially Arlanda.

But yeah, mAx burgers are awesome.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 14, 2013)

Didi said:


> wtf you're crazy chauster
> 
> burger king has really good burgers (for a fastfood place), way better than mcdonald's
> 
> ...



i prefer mcdonalds cause the milkshakes were nicer

and the burger king in my city was fucking rank, maybe it was the odd one out compared to the ones you've seen

i've not actually eaten a burger since i got here. maybe i can get one next week, there's a chain here called super macs that i should try out


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2013)

gg



Chausie said:


> i prefer mcdonalds cause the milkshakes were nicer
> 
> and the burger king in my city was fucking rank, maybe it was the odd one out compared to the ones you've seen
> 
> i've not actually eaten a burger since i got here. maybe i can get one next week, there's a chain here called super macs that i should try out



hmm, never had milkshakes at burger king, but yeah milkshakes are good at the mac

mac flurries are also omnomnom tier


But yeah I've never encountered a bad burger king in the netherlands (or at all)


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 14, 2013)

2-0 for SHC. One more and SK is out


----------



## Chausie (Dec 14, 2013)

i'm surprised that the one in my city didn't go out of buisness(maybe it has since i left though)

the place was always empty

it was near the cinema too, but just didn't get the business. people preferred the all you can eat chinese place or the pizza hut


----------



## Guiness (Dec 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> I never called them an all-star team.
> 
> I said they're a super-star team.
> 
> ...



OH

i swear, i can be slow sometimes

i thought you meant it as an all-start team because i was like 'wtf'

i dnt try to make people seem stupid vae, not in my nature.


----------



## Xin (Dec 14, 2013)

WATCHING NOW TOO


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2013)

RED POT THRESH START


SHIT



IS



ON



LIKE



*DONKEY KONG*


----------



## αce (Dec 14, 2013)

did anyone really expect dig to win?


also 
rip sk


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2013)

4n posted as if he did, but I'm pretty sure he only wanted them to win and post as if he thought they would because of regional pride representing


or else he's just dumb

cuz lol

current dignitas


----------



## αce (Dec 14, 2013)

also that bm wasn't even necessary
stay classy, you beat dignitas

so much amaze. wow.


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2013)

So jesiz is literally 100% the same player as Ocelote


shit at everything but Orianna


and even then sometimes playing like shit on her


----------



## αce (Dec 14, 2013)

> 4n posted as if he did, but I'm pretty sure he only wanted them to win  and post as if he thought they would because of regional pride  representing



liking a region because you happened to be born closer to them always seemed stupid to me but w.e.
4n's NA boner is huge

wonder when he'll realize that the only thing worse than NA is SEA


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 14, 2013)

6-0 Mundo

That shit is stupid
He is unkillable

You need a dedicated duelist like Jax with BotRK to bring him down
This way Even if they waste everything on him it wont matter for shit


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## αce (Dec 14, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ln1ucGoPvWk[/youtube]


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 14, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> 6-0 Mundo
> 
> That shit is stupid
> He is unkillable
> ...


Health based damage + healing reduction. But yeah, Mundo is very strong in S4. Even if you play him as a support!


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 14, 2013)

You can go BotRK and Ignite on Darius even though he is a good duelist it aint gonna be enough

Also Atmas Mundo l0l0


----------



## Xin (Dec 14, 2013)

That Mundo.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 14, 2013)

his cleaver cooldown needs to be nerfed by at least 2 seconds


----------



## Guiness (Dec 14, 2013)

Didi said:


> 4n posted as if he did, but I'm pretty sure he only wanted them to win and post as if he thought they would because of regional pride representing
> 
> 
> or else he's just dumb
> ...



whats wrong with wanting a team to win? do i have to hop on only the winning teams? yes, i supported them for regional pride, not because i liked dig in general or expected them to win.


αce said:


> liking a region because you happened to be born closer to them always seemed stupid to me but w.e.
> 4n's NA boner is huge
> 
> wonder when he'll realize that the only thing worse than NA is SEA



you do know i was born in america, right? there is nothing 'close' about it. 

and my boner for NA isn't necessarily big. i see their shortcomings as big as day but like hell am i going to support EU before showing that NA represent.  only team from EU that I like is Fnatic. I used to like CLG EU/EG.NA before they disbanded as well.

murica!


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2013)

Great

We get to see another boring game


At least we truly learned just why mundo is 100% pick or ban atm


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2013)

4N said:


> whats wrong with wanting a team to win? do i have to hop on only the winning teams? yes, i supported them for regional pride, not because i liked dig in general or expected them to win.
> 
> 
> you do know i was born in america, right? there is nothing 'close' about it.
> ...





There's a difference between supporting a team and actually believing they're going to win, dummy

I mean like, you're saying exactly what I said about you, that you didn't think that they'd win but acted differently cuz you wanted to support them cuz of region (which is fine to me)


So I'm not sure why you're acting as if you're contradicting me


----------



## αce (Dec 14, 2013)

well
not gonna watch this
fuck that


waiting for clg and dexter


----------



## Guiness (Dec 14, 2013)

Didi said:


> There's a difference between supporting a team and actually believing they're going to win, dummy
> 
> I mean like, you're saying exactly what I said about you, that you didn't think that they'd win but acted differently cuz you wanted to support them cuz of region (which is fine to me)
> 
> ...



so what am i to do, say 'gg dig gonna lose' and laugh about it? its like you are going to football game to watch your child play. his team could be the worst out there up against the best. realistically you don't expect them to win but you still wish them well and support them anyway.

dafuq?  didi pls. am i wrong for doing so? :\


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 14, 2013)

Damn it! The games take place in cologne so often, but I'm only there at gamescom xP


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2013)

That's a terrible analogy since Dignitas does not know you, has no emotional connection to you and will never hear whatever you say about them here


You could've said something like 'Dignitas prolly going to lose since Alliance is very very strong on paper, but here's hoping they pull out something crazy or have stepped their game immensely in the offseason! Gl dignitas!'

That's still supporting them while being realistic



Also, still not getting why you're acting as if I was going against you when I've said multiple times now that it was fine with me, and I will state that again, together with that I like the trashtalk / hard supporting for this event specifically because hey that's pretty much what this event is about, regions going against eachother so they can prove superiority and gain bragging rights


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2013)

Just said that it would be weird if you truly thought Dig was going to win, because lol no way



Also wtf how did SHC give away both mundo and shyv

that's dumb as hell


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2013)

Annie too, wadafak


at least they got Orianna I guess


----------



## Guiness (Dec 14, 2013)

Didi said:


> That's a terrible analogy since Dignitas does not know you, has no emotional connection to you and will never hear whatever you say about them here
> 
> 
> You could've said something like 'Dignitas prolly going to lose since Alliance is very very strong on paper, but here's hoping they pull out something crazy or have stepped their game immensely in the offseason! Gl dignitas!'
> ...





Didi said:


> Just said that it would be weird if you truly thought Dig was going to win, because lol no way
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok. you had me a bit confuzzled for a moment. 

its look like im the only NA support in this thread though.


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2013)

Wow CandyPanda is on tilt like crazy, never seen him play this fucking bad


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 14, 2013)

U cray. I support NA. I just dislike Dig.

TSM/CLG/C9 <3


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> U cray. I support NA. I just dislike Dig.
> 
> TSM/CLG/C9 <3



DS knows where it's at


----------



## Guiness (Dec 14, 2013)

candypanda best support EU


----------



## Guiness (Dec 14, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> U cray. I support NA. I just dislike Dig.
> 
> TSM/CLG/C9 <3



cancel out TSM

CLG and C9 represent


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2013)

goddammit annie support is so fucking broken


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 14, 2013)

This is SK's game. Annie just won their game

Nevermind. The combo of Shyv/Mundo/Annie like Didi said too stronk.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 14, 2013)

nyph the immortal


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2013)

SHC please


Don't do this to me


ffs pick better you morons


----------



## Maerala (Dec 14, 2013)

amg, Jatt and Peke on the same screen.


----------



## αce (Dec 14, 2013)

someone explain why mundo is so strong in this meta to me


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 14, 2013)

αce said:


> someone explain why mundo is so strong in this meta to me



Defense masteries apparently. And the top lane meta shifted to whoever can survive there the longest aka champs that don't have a mana bar


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2013)

Because season 4 masteries make him more unkillable than ever


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 14, 2013)

he was always fairly good in lane anyways tbh

s4 just pushed him over the edge


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 14, 2013)

Playing Mundo is terribly boring though unless you're AP mundo cause that's rly fun.

SK should win this unless they fuck up. SK ruining Didi's dreams today


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 14, 2013)

Doesnt he have like 0 ap ratios

If anything i only know about Liyandris/Sorcs (Mpen) Mundo


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2013)

welp


at least that means I still have a team to root against

which is also nice I guess


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 14, 2013)

I thought his burning agony scales off of AP. Well I mean Mpen Mundo. Not AP mb


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 14, 2013)

liandry's/sorc's/sunfire/visage/warmoggs/randuins

that build is infallible


----------



## Maerala (Dec 14, 2013)

It's kind of embarrassing now for SHC.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 14, 2013)

5K gold difference between the ADCs.

Wat.


----------



## Xin (Dec 14, 2013)

> not banning mundo

They deserved to lose


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 14, 2013)

Neither of those teams deserve to be in the LCS tbh


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> Neither of those teams deserve to be in the LCS tbh



Yeah actually.... they both played pretty badly.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 14, 2013)

These guys are all so awkward.


----------



## Darth (Dec 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> Talked to a mod, he told me to report Kyle.
> 
> So I did.


cause mods can't do shit about other people using whatever avatar they want. 


αce said:


> did anyone really expect dig to win?
> 
> 
> also
> rip sk


Dig lost? Not surprised. 

Also lol @ ur premature rip. 


Demonic Shaman said:


> U cray. I support NA. I just dislike Dig.
> 
> TSM/CLG/C9 <3


^This guy.


Didi said:


> welp
> 
> 
> at least that means I still have a team to root against
> ...


HAHAHAHAHA THEY CAME BACK FROM A 0-2 DEFICIT JUST TO PISS U OFF YEA 

no 

SK and SHC both suck so I didn't really care who got in. But at least SK is a name I know. 

I wonder if Nyph is still going to head to Alliance even after qualifying for the LCS with SK.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 14, 2013)

Summoning NA ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 14, 2013)

Who wants to play LoL after seeing these plays?


----------



## Chausie (Dec 14, 2013)

Mr Nim said:


> Who wants to play LoL after seeing these plays?



this is like watching a whole other world


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 14, 2013)

Whoever told me you can carry 1v5 in Dota 2 obviously lied.


----------



## Xin (Dec 14, 2013)

Didi said:


> goddammit annie support is so fucking broken



Tested Annie support in ranked just now. 

This was the result:


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 14, 2013)

That Frozen Heart is really questionable.


----------



## Xin (Dec 14, 2013)

lol.. I thought long about it... it was because of that fat yi


----------



## Darth (Dec 14, 2013)

Xin said:


> Tested Annie support in ranked just now.
> 
> This was the result:



Congrats on your first ranked win!

It's always awesome winning your first game.


----------



## Xin (Dec 14, 2013)

Yeah, was cool, thanks. :33


----------



## OS (Dec 14, 2013)

Dogs are the besto


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 14, 2013)

Well the Nunu had one.
But well done nonetheless.
You should also run ignite on Annie.
Though I guess being scared of Yi is understandable.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> Whoever told me you can carry 1v5 in Dota 2 obviously lied.



reminds me of when I played dota.

damn, I want to but I don't want to stop playing League.


----------



## Darth (Dec 14, 2013)

dat victory screen layout doe. 

pretty lame.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 14, 2013)

That's my match history layout, not from actual post game.


----------



## Darth (Dec 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> That's my match history layout, not from actual post game.



oh, in that case that's pretty cool. gives you a lot of info. wish league did that


----------



## Maerala (Dec 14, 2013)

So... the heroes don't actually have names? It's just gay shit like Shadow Fiend or whatever?


----------



## Darth (Dec 14, 2013)

Maerala said:


> So... the heroes don't actually have names? It's just gay shit like Shadow Fiend or whatever?



I'm pretty sure they all have names. 

They just use their titles in game.

All the champs in League have titles too. They just go by their names. Akali isn't known as "The Fist of Shadow" lol.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 14, 2013)

Maerala said:


> So... the heroes don't actually have names? It's just gay shit like Shadow Fiend or whatever?



i was thinking that

they don't feel like characters, more like objects or things to be used

though maybe they do have names and are just referred to as their title

(like calling Hecarim 'the shadow of war' instead)


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 14, 2013)

Fuck you guys, they all have names but they put their titles as the character name for a lot of champs cause that's how it was in WC3 map creator for original Dota.

Units had titles, not names.

Nevermore the Shadow Fiend is his actual name.

Shadow Fiend is better.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 14, 2013)

i have no idea if the americans are believing this joke, or are just playing along, but it is hilarious


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> Whoever told me you can carry 1v5 in Dota 2 obviously lied.



Should've went Satanic MKB instead of Shadowblade Desolator

Also: 1v5


----------



## Darth (Dec 14, 2013)

ohshit overlord hyperion graces us with his presence!


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 14, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Should've went Satanic MKB instead of Shadowblade Desolator
> 
> Also: 1v5



Satanic doesn't work on Shadow Fiend lol, lifesteal effects don't work with him at all unless it's like SK buff.

I tried, I had a Satanic that game but it didn't lifesteal.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 14, 2013)

Either Desolator overriding Lifesteal or a legitimate bug.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 14, 2013)

I had it before Desolator.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 14, 2013)

The latest Orb acquired will override all others. Deso overrid the Satanic because it was equipped before Satanic.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 14, 2013)

But I equipped Satanic before Deso.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> But I equipped Satanic before Deso.





Vae said:


> I had it before Desolator.



Wut?

10char


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 14, 2013)

dota 2 thread -----> that way


----------



## Chausie (Dec 14, 2013)

do you play lol hyperion?


----------



## OS (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 15, 2013)

Chausie said:


> do you play lol hyperion?



Planning to after the event in Dota 2 expires.


----------



## OS (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Morglay (Dec 15, 2013)

Dafuq did I just see and why am I enjoying it so much?


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2013)

I appreciated this a lot more than I probably should have.


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 15, 2013)

I got  my Zyra!


----------



## Didi (Dec 15, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i have no idea if the americans are believing this joke, or are just playing along, but it is hilarious



Ahahahaha, this is amazing


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2013)

Wait it's illegal to be outdoors during high winds in Norway because of hazards?

Makes sense.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 15, 2013)

what a good laugh


----------



## Guiness (Dec 15, 2013)

based travis preaching da truth


----------



## VoDe (Dec 15, 2013)

People really needs learn to cs

i mean in recent games when i play with random goons, i have highest cs as a fucking jungler?


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 15, 2013)

VoDe said:


> People really needs learn to cs
> 
> i mean in recent games when i play with random goons, i have highest cs as a fucking jungler?



Dat lane tax.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 15, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Dat lane tax.



Wasn't even... only from jungle and protecting the tower when laner wasn't there


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 15, 2013)

VoDe said:


> Wasn't even... only from jungle and protecting the tower when laner wasn't there



Dat silly team of yours.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 15, 2013)

Felt like sharing this



Why? Each lane was losing. The jungler's best score was 3-2-1 too.
Ziggs went 0-5 by 10 minutes, Shyvana was 1-5-2 at 20 minutes. I was like 1-3-2.

So the morale was really low, and there was flame (kind of justified but as always, unnecessary), heck there was a surrender vote too, but we all disagreed.

Hell, they had gotten mid and bot inhibs before anything good happened for us.
But holy shit was that a satisfying win.
We were losing early some fights but they always overstayed for inhibs and such so we got a few kills and came back - thats how we got 2 barons too.

Shyvana was a raidboss by the end, Malphite and Vi ulted me combined and i was still not dropping and just shredding them. 

In other news, J4 is my top laner now


----------



## Guiness (Dec 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Felt like sharing this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats what i be saying, riot should leave the game as is for now. the fact you can actually make comebacks and no longer will be saying gg by the 15th min mark if the enemy gotten ahead is good.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 15, 2013)

But i kind of feel bad for the enemy too
They all outplayed us during the laning phase at least, we all lost. 
With such a lead you should be able to comfortably win

While the enemy did make mistakes (Such as Vi and Malphite going for me 24/7 instead of peeling, which would probably have won them the game) i dont think one should lose with such an advantage


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 15, 2013)

Chausie said:


> this is like watching a whole other world



Why.. WHY... Why do you keep doing this?? :toliet




Original Sin said:


> Dogs are the besto





Liar.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 15, 2013)

That's the best one. It looks like he is choking the cat


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2013)

Mr Nim said:


> Why.. WHY... Why do you keep doing this?? :toliet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You represent everything that's wrong with the internet.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 15, 2013)

Shut up, Darth

Continue, Mr Nm

@didi: i think the 'proof pictures' of milk and general household foods is what sets me off the most


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Shut up, Darth


----------



## OS (Dec 15, 2013)

Let's go with ducks instead.


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2013)

this is legit the dumbest most funny thing I've seen in League since Doomy.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 15, 2013)

ducks are cute, sure, but ever had to look after them?

they are so messy it is unbelievable.

also, looked up why my family coat of arms has herons on it. found it it's just a pun on my surname.

 i coulda guessed that


----------



## Morglay (Dec 15, 2013)

So Diana is a beastly jungler, post level 6 mobility is next level. Thanks to whoever suggested it, need to learn them mechanics though.


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2013)

Morglay said:


> So Diana is a beastly jungler, post level 6 mobility is next level. Thanks to whoever suggested it, need to learn them mechanics though.



It might have been me? 

I was simply musing out loud about how she wasn't really that strong mid anymore but is a boss in the current jungle. Glad it's working out for you tho!


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 15, 2013)

I like how butthurt many people get over the new Diana skin! I don't know what their problem is, I like the skin...


----------



## Morglay (Dec 15, 2013)

Darth said:


> It might have been me?
> 
> I was simply musing out loud about how she wasn't really that strong mid anymore but is a boss in the current jungle. Glad it's working out for you tho!



Think it was you, cheers was boss mode.

Edit: The 1st clear sucked a bit though with just a Doran's + 2 pots. I am sure I will get used to it though, lucky we have an on point Yasuo top who got fb with the level 3 gank.


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> I like how butthurt many people get over the new Diana skin! I don't know what their problem is, I like the skin...


yeh same here. I really like the concept even if the model is underwhelming. IronStylus did promise heavy changes though so I'm looking forward to the end result!


Morglay said:


> Think it was you, cheers was boss mode.
> 
> Edit: The 1st clear sucked a bit though with just a Doran's + 2 pots. I am sure I will get used to it though, lucky we have an on point Yasuo top who got fb with the level 3 gank.



You should probably start hunters machete tbh. Your clear will be a lot faster and ap junglers in this patch super have to rush spectral wraith to remain relevant in the game in terms of goldflow. Especially since Diana is a more or less "farm till 6" jungler, and farming with a spectral wraith will get you a ton more gold per camp.


----------



## αce (Dec 15, 2013)

wonder how many cat lovers realize that cats are not programmed to be loyal


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Dec 15, 2013)

Who cares if cats are loyal.

Be nice to them and they stay.

Also, don't get outside cats.


----------



## Nim (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## OS (Dec 15, 2013)

Dogs>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>cats. Universal fact.


----------



## Xin (Dec 15, 2013)

Dogs > Cats


----------



## OS (Dec 15, 2013)

[youtube]pZ5576Pags4[/youtube]


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 15, 2013)

Cats =/= Dogs.


----------



## OS (Dec 15, 2013)

You're right. Cats can never grow up to be a dogs equal.


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2013)

TSM vs Lemondogs about to start. Grab your sisters, grab your wives, grab your children and get some popcorn cause TSM bout to stomp


----------



## OS (Dec 15, 2013)

Isn't Lemondogs one of the strongest teams in EU? I know TSM go Bjeregsen but unless LD lost some team players that I forgot about then they got this.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 15, 2013)

They lost all their players


----------



## Treerone (Dec 15, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Isn't Lemondogs one of the strongest teams in EU? I know TSM go Bjeregsen but unless LD lost some team players that I forgot about then they got this.



Whole new roster IIRC. TSM went 1-1 against the old roster in groups at worlds.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 15, 2013)

Lemondogs changed their entire roster.

They're all solo queue randoms or bad amateur players now.


----------



## OS (Dec 15, 2013)

Well sheeeet.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Gogeta (Dec 15, 2013)

Yeah dont spoiler tag it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 15, 2013)

Lucian/Annie vs. Sivir/Taric.

The most balanced bot lane champs.


----------



## Xin (Dec 15, 2013)

How fitting.. 

I just read this on a german news site. 



Translation: "Cat Max ruined our familiy"

He contaminated the whole family and the house. They lost everything.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 15, 2013)

αce said:


> wonder how many cat lovers realize that cats are not programmed to be loyal



idk, maybe all the ones who have owned a cat


----------



## Didi (Dec 15, 2013)

Ooooh yeah, LeBlanc, dis gun b gud


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 15, 2013)

TSM should win this but LD is just too unknown for me to say anything lol.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 15, 2013)

You only need to spoiler tag images that are wide, not long.

Shape up, Gogeta.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 15, 2013)

This game.


----------



## Treerone (Dec 15, 2013)

Wolves for inner turret.

Worth.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 15, 2013)

WHY DID LD CHANGE THEIR ROSTER?

THEY DID WELL LAST LCS


----------



## Treerone (Dec 15, 2013)

Chausie said:


> WHY DID LD CHANGE THEIR ROSTER?
> THEY DID WELL LAST LCS



I think the players left.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 15, 2013)

Chausie said:


> WHY DID LD CHANGE THEIR ROSTER?
> 
> THEY DID WELL LAST LCS



The players all got better offers, dumbass.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 15, 2013)

Vae said:


> The players all got better offers, dumbass.



well i didn't know, hence why i asked, no need to be rude lucy


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 15, 2013)

You used caps so I was rude.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 15, 2013)

They blew all their ultimates except Malphite for one person lol


----------



## Chausie (Dec 15, 2013)

Vae said:


> You used caps so I was rude.



i didn't mean to use caps

i just didn't notice till after i had posted


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 15, 2013)

Dyrus and Oddone l0l0l


----------



## Guiness (Dec 15, 2013)

so im not a fan of tsm

actually i hate their fans

but fuck yeah, Murica got a win 

even if it was against a bunch of amateurs.


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 15, 2013)

Nothing more to say. Cats are awsum. U not.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 15, 2013)

well these games are gonna be tragic


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 15, 2013)

TSM dominated while LD did terrible with their picks and decision making. And these guys are going to be in the LCS


----------



## Treerone (Dec 15, 2013)

LD looks like they just formed yesterday. VERY questionable calls all game and just bad decisions.


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2013)

kyle's opinion so cancerous tho


----------



## Didi (Dec 15, 2013)

Chausie said:


> WHY DID LD CHANGE THEIR ROSTER?
> 
> THEY DID WELL LAST LCS



Cuz Tabzz joined Alliance and NiP picked up 3/4 of the remaining roster (this might have happened in the other order, not sure)


and then Dexter said fuck it and went to CLG


Also, all of those organizations have WAY more money than LD


----------



## OS (Dec 15, 2013)

Well that was rape.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 15, 2013)

Treerone said:


> LD looks like they just formed yesterday. VERY questionable calls all game and just bad decisions.



Probably because they were just formed like two weeks ago. A lot of unknown people with barely any competitive experience, especially international experience.

Hey hey fuck you 4N. TSM dominated


----------



## Didi (Dec 15, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> TSM dominated while LD did terrible with their picks and decision making. And these guys are going to be in the LCS



in b4 LD drops them and picks up the Supa Hot Crew XD roster or something like that


I could very well see that happening


----------



## Guiness (Dec 15, 2013)

Darth said:


> kyle's opinion so cancerous tho



your face is cancerous 


tsm giving murica something to cheer about. it would have been depressing to watch if TSM COULDN'T comfortably win against a new team like LD.


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2013)

Didi said:


> NiP picked up 3/4 of the remaining roster



3/5*******************


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 15, 2013)

Didi said:


> in b4 LD drops them and picks up the Supa Hot Crew XD roster or something like that
> 
> 
> I could very well see that happening



If they have the money for it, yeah I could see it happening.


----------



## Didi (Dec 15, 2013)

Darth said:


> 3/5*******************



Without Tabzz it was 3/4, dumbo


tho like I said, not sure which happened first


----------



## Guiness (Dec 15, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Probably because they were just formed like two weeks ago. A lot of unknown people with barely any competitive experience, especially international experience.
> 
> Hey hey fuck you 4N. TSM dominated



what

im not firing shots at them. im glad they crushed ass. these europeans were getting way too cocky.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 15, 2013)

It was more to the fans thing since I am a fan of TSM 

I can't wait for CLG and C9's games. I don't know if Vulcun/XDG is going to do that role swap? (Zuna-> Jungle, Xmithie->ADC)


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 15, 2013)

No, 3/4ths because Tabzz left and it was 4 left.

L2Math.

Also, EU players come play with me and James.


----------



## Didi (Dec 15, 2013)

4N said:


> these europeans were getting way too cocky.






Good job defeating random soloq players / washed up wannabe pro players who never were quite good enough, that were put together two weeks ago


Very proud of NA. Such strong region, much wow.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 15, 2013)

Didi said:


> Cuz Tabzz joined Alliance and NiP picked up 3/4 of the remaining roster (this might have happened in the other order, not sure)
> 
> 
> and then Dexter said fuck it and went to CLG
> ...



clg, that team in na?

and fair enough, thanks didi!


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 15, 2013)

Is it best of 3 or 5?


----------



## OS (Dec 15, 2013)

Do you guys have news stations like Fox News?

[youtube]PGowPcsTY8k[/youtube]


----------



## Chausie (Dec 15, 2013)

Didi said:


> Good job defeating random soloq players / washed up wannabe pro players who never were quite good enough, that were put together two weeks ago
> 
> 
> Very proud of NA. Such strong region, much wow.



and tsms best player is european anyway


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 15, 2013)

lol dis Didi


----------



## Guiness (Dec 15, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> It was more to the fans thing since I am a fan of TSM
> 
> I can't wait for CLG and C9's games. I don't know if Vulcun/XDG is going to do that role swap? (Zuna-> Jungle, Xmithie->ADC)



oh yeah, forgot you're a fan of that team. my bad 

and same here. CLG and C9 better prove those little shits wrong.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 15, 2013)

Chausie said:


> and tsms best player is european anyway



That's debatable and too early to call anyways. Also lol Didi, could say the same for Alliance against Dig. I mean it's Dignitas. When have they ever won outside of NA? They even lost to a Vietnamese team in Worlds Season 2. 

SION WTF?


----------



## Didi (Dec 15, 2013)

Mr Nim said:


> Is it best of 3 or 5?



bo3

the lcs relegation matches are bo5



Chausie said:


> and tsms best player is european anyway



yup yup lol


----------



## Guiness (Dec 15, 2013)

Didi said:


> Good job defeating random soloq players / washed up wannabe pro players who never were quite good enough, that were put together two weeks ago
> 
> 
> Very proud of NA. Such strong region, much wow.



fuck yeah! 



Chausie said:


> and tsms best player is european anyway



i'd say that both WT and Xpecial are just as important.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 15, 2013)

chop shop?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> chop shop?



CHOP SHOP LOL


----------



## Didi (Dec 15, 2013)

Like, this match means literally nothing and it would a disgrace for TSM if they lost this
hell it would be a disgrace if they didn't get a 2-0


4n can gloat if one of the other NA teams manage to win a match


but this match is just silly considering what happened to LD


----------



## Guiness (Dec 15, 2013)

the general giving first blood to give LD some hope only to crush it later.

such tactics, much genius.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 15, 2013)

Didi said:


> Like, this match means literally nothing and it would a disgrace for TSM if they lost this
> hell it would be a disgrace if they didn't get a 2-0
> 
> 
> ...



i fully agree. that was like my first comment i made for the morning.

anything less would be cause for worry.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 15, 2013)

TSM might be better than all of EU tho


----------



## Guiness (Dec 15, 2013)

dat sion doe

wat r dey doin


----------



## Didi (Dec 15, 2013)

sion with mobis and dorans


did I step in a timemachine

am I back in season 1


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 15, 2013)

I don't get those Sion-plays.. staying at top for half an hour and losing half the tower.. :/


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 15, 2013)

WT is playing lackluster compared to last game. I think he relaxed a bit too much


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 15, 2013)

They really want to shut down turtle.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> WT is playing lackluster compared to last game. I think he relaxed a bit too much



pretty much. like WT goes like brain dead sometimes.



Demonic Shaman said:


> They really want to shut down turtle.



apparently. they aren't even bothering with dyrus. both their top laners must be in heaven right now.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 15, 2013)

XPECIAL PLS 

fcking sion got cocky. get rekt nerd.


----------



## OS (Dec 15, 2013)

It's funny that despite the kills tsm is still ahead.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 15, 2013)

this game is full retard lol


----------



## Guiness (Dec 15, 2013)

blue buff for drag

ld definitely saying worth


----------



## Chausie (Dec 15, 2013)

muse sona on sale today!

happy, cause i couldn't get it before she went off sale.


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 15, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> It's funny that despite the kills tsm is still ahead.


Dragons, towers, shutdown money... Nothing unusual!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 15, 2013)

Dyrus going to end this game 0/0/0.

EDIT: Then he dies ruining my predicition


----------



## Guiness (Dec 15, 2013)

wat

wildturtle so bm


----------



## Didi (Dec 15, 2013)

lol so bm hahaha


----------



## Xin (Dec 15, 2013)

wtf is this game


----------



## Guiness (Dec 15, 2013)

fckign wildturtle

burgerking like wants a brofist'

but WT wants a highfive


----------



## Infamy (Dec 15, 2013)

holy shit oddone is like a midget next to dyrus


----------



## Didi (Dec 15, 2013)

lol     dyrus


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 15, 2013)

Dyrus with the shots


----------



## Guiness (Dec 15, 2013)

holy crap dyrus voice

he sounds so sleepy

i thought maybe it was only on stream

but so monotonous 

and those shots fired towards CLG. fcking dyrus so bm


----------



## Infamy (Dec 15, 2013)

nothing would stay interesting without the drama 4n


----------



## Guiness (Dec 15, 2013)

Infamy said:


> nothing would stay interesting without the drama 4n



nah i know its all in good fun

i thought it was pretty hilarious


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 15, 2013)

So the next matches is with CLG vs. Alternate on Friday. It'll be interesting to see Dexter in action with CLG


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 15, 2013)

Btw where are they?
In Europe/Germany?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 15, 2013)

Sometimes I wonder why nothing ever comes of these shots being fired, and then I remember this is e-sports.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 15, 2013)

Mr Nim said:


> Btw where are they?
> In Europe/Germany?



In Cologne, Germany. 

I'm not too interested in seeing this Bo5 but it is the former LDs .... Hmm. I'm pretty sure they'll make it in the LCS.


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 15, 2013)

Mr Nim said:


> Btw where are they?
> In Europe/Germany?


Not far away from me :3


----------



## Guiness (Dec 15, 2013)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Sometimes I wonder why nothing ever comes of these shots being fired, and then I remember this is e-sports.



can't be too harsh with these guys


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 15, 2013)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Sometimes I wonder why nothing ever comes of these shots being fired, and then I remember this is e-sports.



U mean they don't play the third round for fun?

The Trackmania players do this usually..  Though the eSports leagues are a lot smaller.



TSMs tights/jerseys/tricot (wtf u have so many words for that :x) remember me of my old ones from handball. >.>


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvchSpF5cRc[/YOUTUBE]

It hurts that I will never be this good.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 15, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> I like how butthurt many people get over the new Diana skin! I don't know what their problem is, I like the skin...



there's a new Diana skin?

...!


----------



## Chausie (Dec 15, 2013)

Chocochip said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvchSpF5cRc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> It hurts that I will never be this good.



believe in yourself

and you will achieve!


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 15, 2013)

4N said:


> can't be too harsh with these guys



Yeah, I'm more used to the FGC where there's minimal, if any, business/sponsor involvement so there's a lot more beef and shit-talk.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 15, 2013)

Top lane is so boring.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 15, 2013)

Chausie said:


> believe in yourself
> 
> and you will achieve!



holy crap


also I don't see a new Diana skin :cccc


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 15, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> there's a new Diana skin?
> 
> ...!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 15, 2013)

Oh huh maybe I'm wrong. KMT has a chance to win this


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 15, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Top lane is so boring.



I agree

AA reduction masteries + Dorans Shield + Preservance/Second Wind have made top lane extremely boring.
3 auto attacks basically do 100-120 damage, and you take like 60-70 from minions, so passivity  >>> aggression.

Meh, hopefully they reduce minion damage and nerf Doran's Shield (All parts of it), and we will see the rise of early game bruisers (at least more than now)


----------



## Maerala (Dec 15, 2013)

Haven't been top since shortly after the preseason started. It's a shitfest up there, noty.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 15, 2013)

been playing mundo in normals

im a scumbag


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 15, 2013)

You know you don't HAVE to build pure tank top?


----------



## Xin (Dec 15, 2013)

How's the new champ btw? 

I like his style.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> been playing mundo in normals
> 
> im a scumbag



You _should_ be working on becoming best Yasuo.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 15, 2013)

Vae said:


> You know you don't HAVE to build pure tank top?



i usually don't but everyone else does and of course they are unkillable and just play like pussies so its pretty boring top.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 15, 2013)

I was talking about the tournament matches for top lane. It's really boring cause it's mostly Mundo/Shyv/Renek

I really did not expect NiP to lose this


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 15, 2013)

Soon I'll actually get a chance to try Yasuo.


----------



## OS (Dec 15, 2013)

>LD members left their second place team to go back to regulation

hue.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 15, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I was talking about the tournament matches for top lane. It's really boring cause it's mostly Mundo/Shyv/Renek
> 
> I really did not expect NiP to lose this



in tournaments its honestly pretty boring everywhere cause everyone plays passive.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 15, 2013)

Rushing TF on Lucian instead of BT.  Smh.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 15, 2013)

CosmicCastaway said:


> You _should_ be working on becoming best Yasuo.



That was accomplished several days ago


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 15, 2013)

Dear god that game would've been ours if WAD didn't DC twice.

That Vayne was trash, Plat 2 fed Vayne shittiest ever.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> That was accomplished several days ago



I thought you said you were going to stop trolling.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 15, 2013)

im not tho


----------



## Guiness (Dec 15, 2013)

odd

everytime i click to watch the riotgames channel on twitch, im redirected to the main page to watch some SC tournament

are they trying to transfer some of the viewers or something?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 15, 2013)

How do you become best anything on Day 1 tho.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 15, 2013)

Zorozero's so pretty. :33


----------



## αce (Dec 15, 2013)

eh
by the end of the next LCS, i expect tsm to be the best NA team and better than any EU team tbh


----------



## Guiness (Dec 15, 2013)

so i've never heard of KMT. i'd think its another amateur team and apparently NiP still can't take this team down like how TSM did earlier.

like i know nothing NiP apart from the fact that they were previously LD (the members) so their team dynamic couldn't have changed that much.

or is KMT that good?

correct me if im wrong pls but im honestly a bit bewildered as to how EU games last so damn long. :s


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 15, 2013)

DEATHFIRE KAYLE


----------



## Guiness (Dec 15, 2013)

so late game kayle > late game riven


----------



## OS (Dec 15, 2013)

Lol. 3 guys left LD and are now possibly about to be kicked out of regulations. lol. And they didn't ban kayle. Lol.


----------



## Treerone (Dec 15, 2013)

4N said:


> so i've never heard of KMT. i'd think its another amateur team and apparently NiP still can't take this team down like how TSM did earlier.
> 
> like i know nothing NiP apart from the fact that they were previously LD (the members) so their team dynamic couldn't have changed that much.
> 
> ...



3/5 of them are LD. KMT is just taking it slow and letting NiP make the mistakes.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 15, 2013)

Dat Kayle YO ULL.


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 15, 2013)

Kyle OP, nerf her. 

I hope for 3 more games.

If TSM gets the best team, probably because it has best sponsors.


----------



## Xin (Dec 15, 2013)

I accept 95% of the game invitations I become from you guys btw, but I'm always too late.


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 15, 2013)

Xin said:


> I accept 95% of the game invitations I become from you guys btw, but I'm always too late.


Add mich 
Same name as here.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 15, 2013)

Wow went to get lunch, come back and see NiP 0-2. Will they be like SK from yesterday and win 3 games in a row or will KMT roll through? :S

I'm surprised. I expected NiP to win this series (Didn't they pick KMT too for this promo match?)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 15, 2013)

CosmicCastaway said:


> How do you become best anything on Day 1 tho.



natural genius


----------



## OS (Dec 15, 2013)

lol. NIP lost this.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> natural genius



Yasuo Cliff Notes then, pl0x.

Explain your genius to this plebian.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 15, 2013)

Don't build tank on Yasuo.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 15, 2013)

Demonic Shaman for best Yasuo.


----------



## OS (Dec 15, 2013)

that was embarrassing.


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 15, 2013)

Booooooooooooooooh.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 15, 2013)

Get fucked, NiP.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 15, 2013)

good night ninjas in pajamas

sleep tight, don't let the games bite


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 15, 2013)

So the underdog gets underdogged?


----------



## Chaos (Dec 15, 2013)

KMT ftw.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 15, 2013)

fuck yeah KMT


----------



## Infamy (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm starting to really like Gangplank again.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 15, 2013)

That was a pretty big upset. I don't think anyone expected KMT to win especially a 3-0 sweep....


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 15, 2013)

I heard one of the mods got blown away..

[youtube]rKUipxR3bDc[/youtube]


----------



## Maerala (Dec 15, 2013)

Those bastards at customer support are trying to take me for a ride and I'm not gonna let them.

I want my Celestine Soraka refund after that abomination they're calling a walking animation improvement.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 15, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> I like how butthurt many people get over the new Diana skin! I don't know what their problem is, I like the skin...



Ikr I like it too, except it looks a bit Sorakaish.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 15, 2013)

HAHAHAHA NiP GOT WRECKED.

OH GOD THAT'S HILARIOUS.

Get rekt Zorozero, Nukeduck and Mithy.

This is the fate of deserters.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 15, 2013)

Infamy said:


> I'm starting to really like Gangplank again.



How many times have you watched the Korean GP video


----------



## Infamy (Dec 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> How many times have you watched the Korean GP video



What? Link me cause I haven't seen it
I just started playing him for fun in ranked on my smurf and its working out pretty well in high plat. I used to main GP in s2 and the beginning of s3 I slowly stopped using him


----------



## Chausie (Dec 15, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Those bastards at customer support are trying to take me for a ride and I'm not gonna let them.
> 
> I want my Celestine Soraka refund after that abomination they're calling a walking animation improvement.



let me know if you get one, i might try get one too

though i have 2 normal refunds left so maybe they won't let me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 15, 2013)

CosmicCastaway said:


> How do you become best anything on Day 1 tho.





CosmicCastaway said:


> Yasuo Cliff Notes then, pl0x.
> 
> Explain your genius to this plebian.



-5% crit runes(10%)
-Statik shiv into IE, vamp somewhere in between, no exceptions
-Botrk also core, boots are situational and last two items are situational but should be defensive
-LW is not needed since ull mostly be going for the carries and they get rektwith 100% crit and ur ult gives u better armor pen than LW
-Brawler's gloves lvl 1 highly underrated it gives you 26% crit, Q poke and engages are in your favor
-beg team to pick knockup champs, setting up the ult midfight is hard
-dashing through an enemies "gap close damage" is stronk
-early points in E if mid


----------



## Maerala (Dec 15, 2013)

Chausie said:


> let me know if you get one, i might try get one too
> 
> though i have 2 normal refunds left so maybe they won't let me



I have two as well but I think I'm getting closer to getting the free refund. It took two updates to my request to get this guy to understand that I wasn't talking about Soraka's VU in 2012, Jesus Christ.

He had no idea that Soraka had gotten a walking animation update two-three weeks ago and just asked me for a link to the changes; now I'm waiting for a reply.

You should do it! I bought Divine on sale just now. I like that one better to be honest, and at 487 RP it's pretty worth it. Maybe I'll get Celestine back when it comes on sale, but frankly I'd rather wait for another new skin; Celestine just wasn't that good.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 15, 2013)

Infamy said:


> What? Link me cause I haven't seen it
> I just started playing him for fun in ranked on my smurf and its working out pretty well in high plat. I used to main GP in s2 and the beginning of s3 I slowly stopped using him



thought you said you had watched it the other day

[YOUTUBE]rp9H1Ps3NC0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guiness (Dec 15, 2013)

hey, have any of you ever read Zatch Bell? is it any good?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> -5% crit runes(10%)
> -Statik shiv into IE, vamp somewhere in between, no exceptions
> -Botrk also core, boots are situational and last two items are situational but should be defensive
> -LW is not needed since ull mostly be going for the carries and they get rektwith 100% crit and ur ult gives u better armor pen than LW
> ...



K, so next question, mostly because of the "early points in E _if mid_" point.

Against which characters would you take Yasuo top?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 15, 2013)

Wait a sec, KMT had a winning record against Alliance in scrims too?

That's fucking impressive, these guys are strong.


----------



## OS (Dec 15, 2013)

found this boner inducing gif





> hey, have any of you ever read Zatch Bell? is it any good?


It's better than Toriko. Take that as you will


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 15, 2013)

Yasuo is an assassin
Assassins do badly vs bruisers

So not vs Renekton Darius Garen such things

Iunno
Riven J4 arent that tanky but their burst is retarded (For J4 at least early-mid)

But tanky DPS bruisers (like those 3 i mentioned) are way too tanky


You generally want to face people who either aren't tanky, don't have high early game damage or are reliant on skillshots for damage. Iunno, just my impressions so far, i've raped Yasuo with the average bruiser though.
I did hear about a guy having huge issues dying all the time with 21-9 Glass Cannon Yasuo but he said he went 9-21 with Doran's Shield and he was able to farm up cause both those things are OP as fuck l0l


----------



## Infamy (Dec 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> thought you said you had watched it the other day
> 
> [YOUTUBE]rp9H1Ps3NC0[/YOUTUBE]



Nah I didn't have the time to watch it but I read his guide which actually did make me wanna play GP.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 15, 2013)

lol at 10:30 he has two infinity edges


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 15, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Nah I didn't have the time to watch it but I read his guide which actually did make me wanna play GP.



A little bit of a side note

I don't mind facing GP until like he gets Triforce and IE
I wouldn't mind if he got buffs
Same goes for Darius, Garen. I don't even mind Shyv atm even though she is super strong.

These champions aren't broken and have apparent weaknesses, so they aren't very annoying to face, unlike Nasus, Renekton, Aatrox or Lee. Nasus just outscales you no matter how much you try to stop him. Renekton, i hate simply because i generally dislike those champs that are (you can never hit me before i hit you) of such style, and Aatrox and Lee Sin will lifesteal THROUGH ANYTHING.

Have you ever faced W maxing Hydra Omen Lee? Aatrox with BotRK and Omen?
You won't ever fucking damage them. That shit is stupid. Basically, if a champion has only damage, that is fine. If the champion has however Mobility, CC and Damage, then it becomes annoying.

I don't mind that Mundo/Shyv are played. Mundo has no gapcloser, Q is annoying but blocked, and his heal has counterplay. He does have maybe bit too much damage for how tanky he can go but it's nothing too serious IMO

Shyv has damage, but no real CC and low mobility.


Not sure what made me say this.
I am just so fucking sick of the state of top lane.
You do 30-50 damage per basic attack. Thats all you can do early game. And with 10 regen sec, minions hurting like fuck and 100 extra health, your harass doesn't mean shit. 
You literally have to go all in each time to hope to get any sizeable advantage on an enemy.
I hope Riot gets their shit together and nerfs Dorans Shield as well as BUFFS (WHAT IS THAT!???!?) most bruisers.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 15, 2013)

You forgot Mundo lol 
GP just needs QoL buffs 
Make it so he use E / W while moving cause right now he stops while using them and its awful.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 15, 2013)

Vae said:


> Wait a sec, KMT had a winning record against Alliance in scrims too?
> 
> That's fucking impressive, these guys are strong.



TSM went 3-1 against KMT in scrims

TSM > ALL confirmed 



Original Sin said:


> It's better than Toriko. Take that as you will



lolno

OS pls.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 15, 2013)

Infamy said:


> You forgot Mundo lol
> GP just needs QoL buffs
> Make it so he use E / W while moving cause right now he stops while using them and its awful.



While i've always found his E stopping before gaining the bonuses weird (AKA old Sivir Ult), aren't his mana costs the main issue?

The dude even runs Mana Regen Quints


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Yasuo is an assassin
> Assassins do badly vs bruisers
> 
> So not vs Renekton Darius Garen such things
> ...



Makes sense.  I don't play Yasuo, but I figure these things are good to know.

And yeah top lane sucks right now.


----------



## OS (Dec 15, 2013)

Is toriko even popular anymore?  And not everyone loves big muscle men with homo vibes like you


----------



## Infamy (Dec 15, 2013)

Only has mana issues early if you spam q on enemy laner a lot which you kinda have to if you wanna have any chance at a kill. But I think those QoL buffs would make him viable.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 15, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> *Is toriko even popular anymore?*



try harder pls


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 15, 2013)

CosmicCastaway said:


> K, so next question, mostly because of the "early points in E _if mid_" point.
> 
> Against which characters would you take Yasuo top?



haven't faced many top lanes but you want to typically avoid people who are superstrong in early levels and can all-in you easily, people with sustain, and people ranged non-skillshot abilities

Renekton, Rengar, GP seem terror, Mundo is not so bad you can actually do some decent poke to him maxing E and dipping out before he Qs you and minions retaliate. Riven is a skill matchup but it is def her favor early. Shyvana is even. Swain is a nightmare


----------



## Chausie (Dec 15, 2013)

Maerala said:


> I have two as well but I think I'm getting closer to getting the free refund. It took two updates to my request to get this guy to understand that I wasn't talking about Soraka's VU in 2012, Jesus Christ.
> 
> He had no idea that Soraka had gotten a walking animation update two-three weeks ago and just asked me for a link to the changes; now I'm waiting for a reply.
> 
> You should do it! I bought Divine on sale just now. I like that one better to be honest, and at 487 RP it's pretty worth it. Maybe I'll get Celestine back when it comes on sale, but frankly I'd rather wait for another new skin; Celestine just wasn't that good.



think i will try it. what were the reasons you said you want a refund? just not impressed with the update and can't justify spending that much on a skin for a champ which looks stupid to you now, or?



Original Sin said:


> found this boner inducing gif



i can't tell if they're fake, make up, or a very impressive push up bra


----------



## Guiness (Dec 15, 2013)

hmmmm

i dunno man, this manga already tryna hit the feels? :s


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 15, 2013)

But anyone who tries to trade/not all-in in mel?e range without sustain can easily lose HARD even early if you start Brawler's. Auto/Q/auto/E is no joke.

You can last hit pretty well under turret too so there's that


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 15, 2013)

With Darius i'd go all in at level 2.
Then again i do that to most top laners so
anyway pce


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 15, 2013)

Yup but Darius is no problem if you bait his Q. And if he does hit, well, at least he's pushing the lane


----------



## Maerala (Dec 15, 2013)

Chausie said:


> think i will try it. what were the reasons you said you want a refund? just not impressed with the update and can't justify spending that much on a skin for a champ which looks stupid to you now, or?



Yeah, got rejected though. Which is bullshit because:

"We will refund champions and skins that had a graphical or kit/play style rework if you do not like them."

But Riot 

I'll probably just use a token eventually. You should try it though, see if the people at EUW have a few more braincells than the guy that took care of my shit. I linked him the patch with the animation update and he only looked at the balance changes, and he goes "can't refund for a nerf."

I'm like w0t.


----------



## OS (Dec 15, 2013)

4N said:


> try harder pls


Try harder? Lol, Toriko's fanbase is dead now. They realized it's pretty boring and left it because Bleach finally sucked a little less.


Chausie said:


> think i will try it. what were the reasons you said you want a refund? just not impressed with the update and can't justify spending that much on a skin for a champ which looks stupid to you now, or?
> 
> 
> 
> i can't tell if they're fake, make up, or a very impressive push up bra



They are real


----------



## Guiness (Dec 15, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Try harder? Lol, Toriko's fanbase is dead now. They realized it's pretty boring and left it because Bleach finally sucked a little less.



bleach still sucks tho

Toriko is in high gear tho

the fanbase is greater than ever so i dunno wut u talkin bout


----------



## OS (Dec 15, 2013)

The fanbase is dead. You are quite literally the only person i know that has ever mentioned Toriko since it died out.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 15, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Yeah, got rejected though. Which is bullshit because:
> 
> "We will refund champions and skins that had a graphical or kit/play style rework if you do not like them."
> 
> ...



i'll give it a try tomorrow, i'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Guiness (Dec 15, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> The fanbase is dead. You are quite literally the only person i know that has ever mentioned Toriko since it died out.



err, darth reads it as well.

you are just being ignorant now. 

i may the only guy who mentions it in this thread though. if you said that, then yeah, i agree.


----------



## OS (Dec 15, 2013)

No no no. I hang out on /a/ a lot and I don't see any threads for it ever.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 15, 2013)

Toriko is trash, I agree with OS on this.


----------



## OS (Dec 15, 2013)

Vae said:


> Toriko is trash, *I agree with OS on this*.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 15, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> No no no. I hang out on */a/ *a lot and I don't see any threads for it ever.





the hell? never even heard of that place.


----------



## αce (Dec 15, 2013)

that one piece though


----------



## OS (Dec 15, 2013)

I think what makes one piece so popular is because there is never a time where you get mad or disappointed in the writing. It ranges from mediocre/boring to real good and what's so great is that it's so long and has many imaginative settings. But the recent chap was overrated doe.


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 15, 2013)

But but I like Bleach


----------



## Morglay (Dec 15, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> But but I like Bleach



Everyone secretly likes it, though SL has died since the bans. Still Kubo sama is a God.


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 15, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Everyone secretly likes it, though SL has died since the bans. Still Kubo sama is a God.





The Bleach portion of ma bookshelf 

Though I don't go full Bleachtard and defend every little thing. Bleach has its goods and bads but it's still my favourite series overall.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 15, 2013)

Why is everyone playing Diana?


----------



## Sansa (Dec 15, 2013)

Nice **


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 15, 2013)

Any tips on Blitz? 

Seriously I feel like I'm going to get a heart attack everytime I play against Blit ;(


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 15, 2013)

Publically shaming Sajin for shittiest performance EUW.

Also, WAD sucked.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 15, 2013)

Norngpinky said:


> Any tips on Blitz?
> 
> Seriously I feel like I'm going to get a heart attack everytime I play against Blit ;(



you play a lot of morgana right? her black shield, the e, stops the hook from working. can take some practice to get it right though, need to kind of predict when he's going to hook, or have a fast reaction speed!

generally though, stay behind minions. he can't grab through minions

Also try to stay out of his hook range, try play a game on him next time he is free so you can get a feel for it, and get used to the CD on it, helps when playing against him!


----------



## Chausie (Dec 15, 2013)

Vae said:


> Publically shaming Sajin for shittiest performance EUW.
> 
> Also, WAD sucked.



bot lane went pretty cool with morglay though! 

gone loss-win-loss-win-loss-win today with you guys


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 15, 2013)

Norngpinky said:


> Any tips on Blitz?
> 
> Seriously I feel like I'm going to get a heart attack everytime I play against Blit ;(



He has bad mana problems and his hook has a long CD, if he uses the hook and misses, look to bully him.

Um...dodge his hook lol. Dunno, you should be able to tell when someone is looking to make a play on you, just make sure to keep your mouse cursor in a position where you can side step. Same thing you'd do for any other skill shot if you haven't started doing it already (I assume you're new).

Stay behind creeps because Blitz can't grab creeps.

Depending on what lane you have, you can poke him pretty well if your characters are fast enough.


Characters like Leona, Thresh and Alistar are a pain for Blitz to pull because they're tanky and have great CC. Fiddlesticks w/ AP is dangerous too if he can't be instant bursted.

If you play someone like Ezreal, you can time your blink right so the hook doesn't work despite landing (get a friend and practice it in custom games).


----------



## Morglay (Dec 15, 2013)

My cs skillz were next level.  SO BAD! Was so ashamed that I actually went to split push for a while to try and improve it.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 15, 2013)

Norngpinky said:


> Any tips on Blitz?
> 
> Seriously I feel like I'm going to get a heart attack everytime I play against Blit ;(



Never be not blue side against him.

np


----------



## Guiness (Dec 15, 2013)

Team Coast seems like a stronger team this upcoming spring split. I really hope they come through relegations.


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks!!

I tried to stay behind the minions and watch out for him, but usually whoever I'm playing against is very good with Blitz  Plus his hook works pretty swiftly. So I usually end up dying because of it.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 15, 2013)

Norngpinky said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> I tried to stay behind the minions and watch out for him, but usually whoever I'm playing against is very good with Blitz  Plus his hook works pretty swiftly. So I usually end up dying because of it.



it's honestly something you just need to practice with and get used to, which will take time. sometimes when you get grabbed, if you're stronger, you can just fight back also.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 15, 2013)

yeah Uh remind me never to wait for any of u ever again to play

an hour and a half waiting for two people

no thanks


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 15, 2013)

Fuck you, I walked my dog took like 15 min.

My dog is more important to me than your patience.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 15, 2013)

think they will ever update sonas death animation?


----------



## OS (Dec 15, 2013)

[youtube]JuL9q7tNmQ0[/youtube]


----------



## Infamy (Dec 15, 2013)

Went against a d1 Yasuo when I was gold 1 in promo to plat lol. Dat Yi almost carried


----------



## Sansa (Dec 15, 2013)

#heimermechanics


----------



## Infamy (Dec 15, 2013)

Who needs a team when you think that you're god
lold


----------



## OS (Dec 15, 2013)

All these popstar ahri fan arts are just


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2013)

Chausie said:


> and tsms best player is european anyway


WildTurtle is definitely not European. 


αce said:


> eh
> by the end of the next LCS, i expect tsm to be the best NA team and better than any EU team tbh


Says the CLG fan?????????????????


Who are you and where's the real Ace?


Original Sin said:


> Is toriko even popular anymore?  And not everyone loves big muscle men with homo vibes like you


Yeah it's still like top 5 every week in shounen jump. It consistently does better than a lot of manga like Bleach and Naruto. 


Maerala said:


> Yeah, got rejected though. Which is bullshit because:
> 
> "We will refund champions and skins that had a graphical or kit/play style rework if you do not like them."
> 
> ...



Did you seriously think Riot was going to give you a free refund because you don't like Soraka's walking animation?

WOWOWOWOW THAT'S PETTY. 

You are what they call "A Self Entitled Customer". I hate those people. 


4N said:


> bleach still sucks tho


wtf dude ur cray. Bleach is great.


4N said:


> the hell? never even heard of that place.


that's because you know next to nothing about the internet. 


Original Sin said:


> [youtube]JuL9q7tNmQ0[/youtube]



this video was bad, sky is bad, and you should feel bad for linking it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 15, 2013)

sky's gimmick got old like 2 videos in


----------



## Maerala (Dec 15, 2013)

Darth said:


> Did you seriously think Riot was going to give you a free refund because you don't like Soraka's walking animation?
> 
> WOWOWOWOW THAT'S PETTY.
> 
> You are what they call "A Self Entitled Customer". I hate those people.



It's literally right in the support ticket section that you're entitled to a refund if they change the graphics of a champion/skin to something you don't like.

pls


----------



## Guiness (Dec 15, 2013)

Darth said:


> WildTurtle is definitely not European.



only me and you would think so. like burgerking is a good player and all but having a star player like himself doesn't mean instasuccess. and i think WT definitely plays a critical part to TSM's strength and chances. Him and Xpecial botlane is definitely  world class and I would say is probably one of TSM's bigger strengths.

still, im sure burgerking will show us why he is considered one of the best mids out there.



> Yeah it's still like top 5 every week in shounen jump. It consistently does better than a lot of manga like Bleach and Naruto.



OS knows nothing


----------



## Guiness (Dec 15, 2013)

sky's stream is somewhat painful right now to watch. 0_0


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2013)

Maerala said:


> It's literally right in the support ticket section that you're entitled to a refund if they change the graphics of a champion/skin to something you don't like.
> 
> pls



wowowowowow u so lame mang.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 15, 2013)

Die

in my opinion

to be honest


----------



## Sansa (Dec 16, 2013)

Bischu's playlist is wonderful


----------



## αce (Dec 16, 2013)

> Says the CLG fan?????????????????
> 
> 
> Who are you and where's the real Ace?



xpecial/WT best bot lane NA
according to monte, oddone has stepped up big time in scrims
bjergsen is solid enough that oddone can help dyrus

yeah im not expecting c9 to be better than these guys


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 16, 2013)

I just played Zyra...BEST SCORES I'VE GOTTEN!


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 16, 2013)

Dat 4 Deathcap Shaco

Nice Zyra score though.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 16, 2013)

1v1 me Waddles
Fair match


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 16, 2013)

2 days left until Patch 3.15 and Yasuo comes out in OCE *yay*


----------



## Sansa (Dec 16, 2013)

Haven't seen AP Shaco in forever lol


----------



## Darth (Dec 16, 2013)

αce said:


> xpecial/WT best bot lane NA
> according to monte, oddone has stepped up big time in scrims
> bjergsen is solid enough that oddone can help dyrus
> 
> yeah im not expecting c9 to be better than these guys



ace has finally seen the light! /praisethelord

inb4 they under perform and The Walking Zed take the #1 spot in NA.

Yeah Oddone has super stepped up in overall performance. He even got the #10 spot in challenger entirely on his own until he stopped playing solo q and got knocked back into diamond 1. 



super drama status ENGAGE

TIL: Dyrus doesn't like Hotshot.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm pretty sure he's relating to the incident where Hotshot was whiny about solo que the other day when he lost to xpecial team after having a huge lead (lol the ie/double bt Jayce). XDG were on his team when it happened and pretty much bashed them for losing because they were 'trolling'. They weren't trolling, they all threw equally hard by not grouping up.

Not sure if he hates Hotshotgg but I think he just find him annoying when he spams non stop that NA is the worst region (whether true or not idc).


----------



## Sansa (Dec 16, 2013)

I can get good on Zed.

Just need to stop derping and hitting W again when I want to Q.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> ace has finally seen the light! /praisethelord
> 
> inb4 they under perform and The Walking Zed take the #1 spot in NA.
> 
> ...



I don't get that part. I can understand he has improved but he has been struggling to get back into Challenger after Worlds ended. :\ Was this during the LCS when he and every other pro would obviously be scrimming and whatnot?

also, im glad dyrus called HSGG out. completely understandable since HSGG wanted to be a little drama queen.


----------



## Darth (Dec 16, 2013)

4N said:


> I don't get that part. I can understand he has improved but he has been struggling to get back into Challenger after Worlds ended. :\ Was this during the LCS when he and every other pro would obviously be scrimming and whatnot?



When did he get challenger you mean?

Lol it was awhile ago. He got challenger on two separate occassions actually. Once before worlds and once after.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> When did he get challenger you mean?
> 
> Lol it was awhile ago. He got challenger on two separate occassions actually. Once before worlds and once after.



oh ok. its actually frustrating to watch his streams sometimes because he initially gets his team ahead and somehow, SOMEHOW his team throws so hard. Even TOO sometimes. its like wow, this guy has no luck .


----------



## Darth (Dec 16, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I'm pretty sure he's relating to the incident where Hotshot was whiny about solo que the other day when he lost to xpecial team after having a huge lead (lol the ie/double bt Jayce). XDG were on his team when it happened and pretty much bashed them for losing because they were 'trolling'. They weren't trolling, they all threw equally hard by not grouping up.
> 
> Not sure if he hates Hotshotgg but I think he just find him annoying when he spams non stop that NA is the worst region (whether true or not idc).



yeah i knew what dyrus was talking about. #shotsfired


----------



## αce (Dec 16, 2013)

dyrus only called out hotshot because he doesn't want to be told what he should already know
he'll always be inferior to them koreans


----------



## Infamy (Dec 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> ace has finally seen the light! /praisethelord
> 
> inb4 they under perform and The Walking Zed take the #1 spot in NA.
> 
> ...



shots on shots on shots


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 16, 2013)

this blade never gets any lighter


----------



## Xin (Dec 16, 2013)

So new champ is OP as usual?


----------



## Maerala (Dec 16, 2013)

Triple melee adc sweg


----------



## Infamy (Dec 16, 2013)

replay for adrian best fiora na


----------



## Infamy (Dec 16, 2013)

Xin said:


> So new champ is OP as usual?



36% win ratio
such op


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 16, 2013)

Adrian can't count


----------



## Xin (Dec 16, 2013)

Infamy said:


> 36% win ratio
> such op



I wouldn't trust win ratios of new champs. 

All the plebs play them.

Just look at the most played champions on lolking.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 16, 2013)

Norngpinky said:


> I just played Zyra...BEST SCORES I'VE GOTTEN!


nice one!

i take it you're enjoying zyra then?


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 16, 2013)

[youtube]JuL9q7tNmQ0[/youtube]

Oh god, Sky goin in on us Riven players.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 16, 2013)

Also sorry I haven't been playing, distracted by Blazblue Chrono Phantasma.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 16, 2013)

WAD said:


> Adrian can't count



u w0t m8

three _melee_ adcs doe

Also without the summoner spell mastery Ghost is now 27% speed boost down from 35%. Not sure if worth anymore. Transitioning into Flash.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't get why they would nerf ghost.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 16, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> I don't get why they would nerf ghost.



they nerfed ghost, what?

what are they doing exactly?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 16, 2013)

hmm zatch bell isn't bad.

very cheesy and cliche tho.


----------



## Didi (Dec 16, 2013)

Stop linking Sky, pretty sure 90% of this thread hates him. Because he's a whiny passive-aggressive bitch who's gimmick was only slightly entertaining in his first video because it was new, but after that became terribly obnoxious.


----------



## Darth (Dec 16, 2013)

4N said:


> hmm zatch bell isn't bad.
> 
> very cheesy and cliche tho.



Zatch Bell is pretty awesome. It ramps up pretty fast and the second half is epic. 

@ace did you really build a cutlass on Riven?

y............


----------



## Didi (Dec 16, 2013)

The best manga that no one read is 666 Satan


It's like Naruto but way better


----------



## Darth (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Didi (Dec 16, 2013)

Lol


Also I wonder what will happen to the NiP players now


Poor Freeze

If only NiP would have released him
He'd be on Alliance right now with Edward


----------



## Darth (Dec 16, 2013)

Didi said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> Also I wonder what will happen to the NiP players now
> ...







			
				Aranae said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter if KMT wins, NiP's roster will stay in the #LCS, dressed in yellow, but they'll stay



yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## Didi (Dec 16, 2013)

Yeah, not that surprising

Even with that 0-3 sweep, pretty sure all those players are better than the current LD roster


----------



## Didi (Dec 16, 2013)

Also, someone has to post it:



NIP in peace


----------



## Darth (Dec 16, 2013)

Didi said:


> Yeah, not that surprising
> 
> Even with that 0-3 sweep, pretty sure all those players are better than the current LD roster



It'd be one of the biggest scumbag moves in the history of esports but yeah, I wouldn't be surprised either if it happened.


----------



## Didi (Dec 16, 2013)

At least Freeze deserves to get picked up by some team


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 16, 2013)

It's not like LCS is the only income u can get as a LoL-player or they have not enough viewers/subscribers on Twitch.TV... I'm pretty sure they can survive a bit.. oh and they probably still have 1+ contracts with sponsors etc.

They may not get super-rich in the next 6 months but they ain't starving because they have not way to earn some moneyz.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 16, 2013)

Didi said:


> The best manga that no one read is 666 Satan
> 
> 
> It's like Naruto but way better



I read 666 Satan back in 8th grade


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 16, 2013)

I thought Kyles excuse for feeding as Trist on EUW was the ping difference.

But now I see, even with normal ping and runes, he can't do anything.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 16, 2013)

I heard NA faggets say Yasuo is bad.

I disagree, he's pretty fucking stronk.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 16, 2013)

TRIFORCE WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 16, 2013)

BECAUSE Q PROCS BOTH PHAGE AND SHEEN AT ONCE.

IT'S FUCKING STROOOOOONK.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 16, 2013)

but you're not even crit capppppppppppppppppeddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't crit cap anywayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 16, 2013)

When you have Triforce and IE, Youmuus would cap it


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 16, 2013)

GOGETA GETS IT.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 16, 2013)

yeah but thats 3 items required to hit the crit cap, i guess if u dont have the right runes its acceptable but honestly he requires the right setup, plus statik shiv is just so good on him especially when you rush it in lane because it turns your damage mixed in lane, the lightning proccing/critting on Qs makes your harass ridiculous and is very cheap/efficient to rush


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 16, 2013)

666 Satan is ok it got noticeably worse after the time skip (ignoring the old guys fight that was the goat)


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 16, 2013)

TF is better than Statikk Shiv, even if it takes longer to make.

Also, 3 item slots for items that are GOOD for you isn't that bad.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 16, 2013)

it's definitely not better than statik shiv lol and the fact that it takes so long to make and on top of that when you don't have the right runes fall short of the crit cap power spike (which is yasuo's defining strength) exemplifies his weaknesses


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't really care what you think, TF is stronger than SS IMO.

You're a shit Yasuo anyway


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 16, 2013)

#1rebuttalEUW


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 16, 2013)

It all comes down to how you prefer to build the champ anyway.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 16, 2013)

i build him tank


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 16, 2013)

its preference but its less effective, the idea naturally with yasuo's design is to hit a 100% crit chance by only attaining 50% crit, doing it with 3 items instead of 2 is simply more inefficient

as i said i can see it's merits but only if you don't have the crit runes, im just saying to play yasuo to his maximum potential, you need dem runes


----------



## αce (Dec 16, 2013)

tank yasuo best yasuo


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 16, 2013)

not even gonna bite the bait yo


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 16, 2013)

Why isnt Renekton played mid
Tanky as fuck, can still go Hydra LW (Tho with tanky afterwards), and his roams shouldn't be too bad. Whats the issue


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 16, 2013)

Because he's a champion you want to play in a long lane, since he doesn't insta burst people.

Most mid champs can escape him.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 16, 2013)

How can most people
He has 2 dashes and a stun

His W burst is insane
Q is great heal/wave push (which is a plus for mid)



Fury W kills Liss from half HP


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 16, 2013)

because his aggressive playstyle against a ranged champ (typically) means you're constantly going to be on their side of the midlane, which leaves you more vulnerable to ganks as you can be ganked from two sides (without any bushes to juke through)

not to mention that if you're mid, it can be assumed that you're taking a mage or assassins spot, which means when teamfights happen, your team might not have any champions that can "burst"

also renekton as strong of a lane bully as he is, is not gonna be the most effective roamer mid which is a highly desirable trait


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 16, 2013)

[YouTube]CAD_AKj47Mo[/YouTube]

this music i cant


----------



## OS (Dec 16, 2013)

good manga? Read Tower of God


----------



## OS (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 16, 2013)

[YouTube]tPUJaaPwbwc[/YouTube]

never thought of that either l0l


----------



## Guiness (Dec 16, 2013)

Tower of God seems boring.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 16, 2013)

αce said:


> tank yasuo best yasuo



i agree whole-heartedly


----------



## OS (Dec 16, 2013)

You're boring, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Guiness (Dec 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]YpO95BcwUdw[/YOUTUBE]

i don't really like Carmac but this guy is such a legit troll. Poor MakMak. 

That ending was hilarious especially


----------



## Guiness (Dec 16, 2013)

also, kass getting some nerfs.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 16, 2013)

why don't you like cormac?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 16, 2013)

seriously? they can't ever 'nerf' kass without buffing him...dat W...
wtf Soraka nerf?
rip in peace spirit visage
sunfire is still fine


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 16, 2013)

Diamond V/Plat 1 is worse than Plat V 

Fuck these mentally retarded players, I'm done.

EDIT: They're worse than silver players even, fucking god.

I swear, who the hell ults Thresh as Vi 3 ganks in a row, who dies as Mundo top 1v1 against Renekton twice, even after level 11.

Fiddle who roams all fucking day and leaves the bot to 1v2 and takes CS.

I'm just speechless as to how bad these people are.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 16, 2013)

where are u playing in the d5/p1 range?

yeah it's really the worst MMR lol

worse on NA though

because of the troll tendencies


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 16, 2013)

When I duo with Gogeta we get that, it's been horrible every fucking time.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 16, 2013)

that w buff probably made kass stronger


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 16, 2013)

ah yeah dude, the matchmaking is bonkers too

one team will have most of the smurfs/good players and the other the trolls and ebays

it's really unfun and i had been most unlucky

if you doubt that...purple side, nuff said


----------



## Sansa (Dec 16, 2013)

I've been fucking last pick or 4th pick all week.

Are you serious...


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 16, 2013)

Well you know what they always say
Get a f

Nevermind that
But thanks for the game Vae
Also i am winning as jungle even doing well but i have no idea what i am actually doing

Like i got invaded at my red by Kha (i even fucking checked the brush and was leading the red towards the place wtf, guess it was warded) and died. Had a rough early and waited till lvl 6, then i started ganking but holy hell man.
I do not know how i succeeded, game is batshit insanity

Vae you remember how you came bot multiple times and so did the enemy
The same fuckign thing is happening here
Maybe its been playing on an isolated island that has made me ignorant but holy hell everyone seems to be just going from one place to another 24/7
No rest, no peace, just nonstop travel, ganks, pressure, invading. Fuck jungling man that shit rises my blood pressure 

Christ.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 16, 2013)

4N said:


> [YOUTUBE]YpO95BcwUdw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> i don't really like Carmac but this guy is such a legit troll. Poor MakMak.
> 
> That ending was hilarious especially



omg that was the most hilarious things ive ever seen in my life

funny because I would've had the same reactions as maknoon


----------



## Morglay (Dec 16, 2013)

That was pretty good, I have to admit that I laughed.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 16, 2013)

Yay i am in my Promos

For like the 4th time now
Yay

but i am doing really well tho
Hopefully i get D4 tommorow


----------



## Infamy (Dec 16, 2013)

duoing with WAD and my plat 5 0 lp account higher mmr than his plat 1 50 lp
get rekt


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 16, 2013)

Welcome to botlane bitch, it's hell down there.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 16, 2013)

Ur a bitch


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 16, 2013)

this game is not noob friendly :<

is there a handicap league i can start out in or no?


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 16, 2013)

We can help ya with the basics if you are interested

put up your Summoner name, your Server and the stalkers in this thread will do the rest


----------



## Guiness (Dec 16, 2013)

what is up with this manga and the constant need to talk about feelings and characters crying every other chapter? like reaaaaal.

its interesting but damn, give it a break. >_>


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 16, 2013)

lolz

I have a shitty PC currently 
i sold my gaming rig PC for 4k

If i can scrape some cash together ill build myself a new gaming comp ill let you know X3
i played dota on WC3FT  for like years long ago 

any similar? O:


----------



## Sansa (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 16, 2013)

Infamy said:


> duoing with WAD and my plat 5 0 lp account higher mmr than his plat 1 50 lp
> get rekt



U can screenshot the active window/programm only with  Alt+ PrtScr



Axl Low said:


> lolz
> 
> I have a shitty PC currently
> i sold my gaming rig PC for 4k
> ...




U sold a PC for 4k US-$? What High-end beast was that? Oo

afaik LoL should run with low settings even with an integrated grapics-chip.


----------



## Nim (Dec 16, 2013)

WAD said:


> [YouTube]CAD_AKj47Mo[/YouTube]
> 
> this music i cant



hahaha xD


----------



## Nim (Dec 16, 2013)

Is Caitlyn a little bit bigger now? Or is it my imagination


----------



## OS (Dec 16, 2013)

My Floridian brethren, assemble!


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 16, 2013)

WAD, AP HORSE IS LEGIT.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 16, 2013)

You should've seen the One shots on Caitlyn
Fucking glorious


----------



## Didi (Dec 16, 2013)

wtf those kass 'nerfs'


in b4 the W activation is an AA reset as well, so you can get a pretty much instant 1.2 AP scaling added on to your R/Q/E burst

not gonna make lategame kass even more broken nope not all 


lol riot


pretty sure 0.1 ap + 0.7 ap + 180 (180 cuz 90 more on both aa's if one is charged and one isn't) is more than the 80 + 60 they removed from E and Q


and it's also way stronger in lane cuz of the lowered cooldown and no mana cost, can use it every trade and actually get free mana



like who the hell is in charge of kassadin nerfs rofl


----------



## Darth (Dec 16, 2013)

4N said:


> Tower of God seems boring.



wow wtf kyle confirmed for shit taste.

go watch kyousougiga you heathen.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 16, 2013)

ap hecarim is like a slightly worse version of ap shyvana np both still mad ridiculous tho so not saying much


----------



## Sansa (Dec 16, 2013)

Didi said:


> like who the hell is in charge of kassadin nerfs rofl


Same person who designed Darius and Yasuo.


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 16, 2013)

My biggest problem with kassadin is that he's an AP-Carry with "flash" AND silence.. that's just too much when u can flash to an enemy apc, silence him and burst him down.. too stronk.


----------



## OS (Dec 16, 2013)

Is it just me or is Leblanc a counter to Yasuo.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 16, 2013)

That's why you either ban kassadin, or if he gets picked trash him and end the game early.

He's a ticking time bomb like Nasus.


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 16, 2013)

Chausie said:


> nice one!
> 
> i take it you're enjoying zyra then?



She was the first champion that I used when I first played, and I really liked her. It was a free week for her xD I don't think I would have gotten in to the games if it wasn't for her ;D


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 16, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Is it just me or is Leblanc a counter to Yasuo.



i wouldn't say so no, his shield can mitigate a lot of burst from her and once she uses it he can easily force a trade with her and mess her up/force her to use chains/mana

just gotta get hexdrinker relatively early prob before you finish statik shiv and she's gg


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 16, 2013)

I wouldn't say she's a counter to Yasuo.

But it sure as hell isn't a nice match up either.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> wow wtf kyle confirmed for shit taste.
> 
> go watch kyousougiga you heathen.



i read like a couple pages of the first chapter. then i never looked back.

and im reading zatch bell right now. ill watch capital craze after im done.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 16, 2013)

hardest lane as yasuo is definitely renekton

nothing to wall
he is also resourceless so can't win by attrition 
has sustain, you don't
Enough mobility that you can't keep him at bay with Q poking
builds tanky to completely mitigate ur damage, still high base on his own
can't all-in with ult cuz he has his ult

fuck that champ


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 16, 2013)

like that friend legit has no counters
people think it's Garen but no Garen is just the only son of a bitch that has a fair chance
if the Renek is good he can easily outplay the Garen
and let's face it, which player is likely to be more skilled, a Renek main or some asshole who is just trying to "counter" with garen
cuz no one mains Garen
except me maybe soon
his jungle is actually mad good now
sleeper


----------



## Sansa (Dec 16, 2013)

Renekton is stupid, no one likes playing against him.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 16, 2013)

Also I'm not really sure Lich Bane will be the shiz on Kassadin. Unless, like, you wait a few seconds after you W/Riftwalk in/Q someone to use E. Otherwise you're unloading your full burst for only one sheen proc? I guess it's like Kayle, except Kayle definitely needs the MS and can weave with W/Ult.

RoA/Nashor's/Hourglass/Cap/Void Staff Kassadin.

Yeah you kinda don't have room for a Lich Bane. idk.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 16, 2013)

unless u sell boots for it last item 

then np

or never get boots to begin with

np


----------



## Sansa (Dec 16, 2013)

Doesn't it look like CRS Academy is stronger than the main CRS team?

Every time I see them play they always roflstomp.


----------



## Treerone (Dec 16, 2013)

Curse Academy are pretty derpy at times. I really like when they pull the triple bruiser comp though.



WAD said:


> like that friend legit has no counters
> people think it's Garen but no Garen is just the only son of a bitch that has a fair chance
> if the Renek is good he can easily outplay the Garen
> and let's face it, which player is likely to be more skilled, a Renek  main or some asshole who is just trying to "counter" with garen
> ...



Beat the shit out of him with Trundle. Most champions can't fight renekton level 1-3 but after that they can beat him in extended trades.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 16, 2013)

Problem is there is no extended trades with Renekton.

He generates full fury, dashes on you. Super stuns you, Qs, and dashes away with like no retaliation.


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 16, 2013)

Is Blitz on a free week this week? I think I'm just playing against Blitz two times in a row now...and my losing streak begins ;(


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 16, 2013)

That's why I like playing Renekton sometimes


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 16, 2013)

ur a scumbag


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 16, 2013)

I play Renekton a lot.

Wanna fight about it?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 16, 2013)

id call u a scumbag too vae but thatd be like calling the sky blue


----------



## OS (Dec 16, 2013)

WAD said:


> i wouldn't say so no, his shield can mitigate a lot of burst from her and once she uses it he can easily force a trade with her and mess her up/force her to use chains/mana
> 
> just gotta get hexdrinker relatively early prob before you finish statik shiv and she's gg





Vae said:


> I wouldn't say she's a counter to Yasuo.
> 
> But it sure as hell isn't a nice match up either.



Thing was she constantly used distortion on me and when i approached her she just chained me.


----------



## OS (Dec 16, 2013)

this list rustled my jimmies.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 16, 2013)

Renekton is such a pussy champion.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 16, 2013)

[youtube]GiV2LGIrbOk[/youtube]


----------



## Sansa (Dec 16, 2013)

Who dat **


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 17, 2013)

better question is who dat in ur avatar?


----------



## Shozan (Dec 17, 2013)

this is so fucking funny 

[youtube]sL9h4sail8s[/youtube]


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 17, 2013)

Got 20 euros worth of CS:GO skins for a 5 euro mythical courier skin from Dota 2.

So much worth


----------



## Sansa (Dec 17, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> better question is who dat in ur avatar?



Ryu Sera from 9 Muses.


----------



## OS (Dec 17, 2013)

People in normals are retarded. They think kills = impact in game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2013)

they do when it's riven


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 17, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> People in normals are retarded. They think kills = impact in game.



They don't?
Aww thanks bud.
I always thought it'd be bad of me having like 0:15:3-stats, but now I know that kill's don't impact the game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2013)

mr.nim is hella troll rofl


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 17, 2013)

I just watched Bjergerking poop on Yasuo with Kayle.

Kayle > Yasuo?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2013)

obviously

kayle is a lane bully, has sustain, has no skillshots for him to mitigate, and dat ult


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 17, 2013)

Can he windwall Kayle's slow or no?

That might be too hard anyways since it's pretty instant


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2013)

it might

i honestly dont know how the windwall works with a lot of abilities

apparently xerath's Q goes through it

that kinda annoyed me


----------



## Xin (Dec 17, 2013)

I miss one for five so much.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2013)

[youtube]UACwV8KrB-s[/youtube]

oh man this is why i love yasuo


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 17, 2013)

I saw that on Pobelter stream live. He was the only one that was fed l0l everyone on his team fed hardcore. (Also OddOrange was annoyed at him the whole time).

Xerath's q should not go through it ..


----------



## Maerala (Dec 17, 2013)

Wind Wall blocks projectiles (Kayle's Q). Xerath's Q and Lux's ultimate go through it because they're not classified as projectiles, they just kind of pop up after a windup.


----------



## Didi (Dec 17, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Wind Wall blocks projectiles (Kayle's Q). Xerath's Q and Lux's ultimate go through it because they're not classified as projectiles, they just kind of pop up after a windup.



^ this is correct.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 17, 2013)

Ah that's pretty lame. From what I've seen on streams, he hasn't been doing too well. He gets fed but loses hardcore.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 17, 2013)

Meh, at first I thought he was mad trash but I'm starting to agree with Manny somewhat. He's a bit more reliant on teamcomp synergy than a large majority of champions though, and he lacks the teamfight survivability of other melee adcs.

If I remember right they're thinking of actually giving him scaling magic resist.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2013)

just gotta have good team synergy yo


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2013)

damn hella ninja'd

but with good dashes and a properly placed wall you will rustle so many jimmies

i was near faker level in the game where ace was thresh


----------



## Didi (Dec 17, 2013)

lol yeah, my first yasuo game we were picking off an inhib and enemy lucian tried to get us off it, but I was a beast and predicted his ult, placed my wall at the exact same moment, blocked his entire ult

was freaking hilarious rofl to watch that whole thing fizzle, he tried to walk around it, but he didn't have the time/speed (or even if he did, not the right angle to hit us then)


----------



## Xin (Dec 17, 2013)

Is that wall also able to block Ash arrow and Jinx rocket?


----------



## Didi (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah                   **


----------



## Chausie (Dec 17, 2013)

does it stop it doing damage though? if the wall makes them blow up there, then it will still hot you if you're close to it, no? or do they just cease to  exist?


----------



## Cronos (Dec 17, 2013)

i think it stops long range atacks


----------



## Darth (Dec 17, 2013)

if any of you are interested btw, there's this D1 guy who plays a lot of Yasuo jungle. He runs 17/13. Taking 3 points in Hardiness and 1 in Juggernaut. And he takes feast in the Offense tree along with Frenzy. He doesn't scale into the armor pen mastery tho.

For runes he takes 5 crit damage marks to balance out Yasuo's inherent -10% Crit damage. And four crit chance marks. 3 lifesteal quints. Armor seals, and mr per level glyphs. 

his builds are all over the place though. he usually goes ancient golem and we he gets fed he builds statik or triforce along with hydra and last whisper. either gets a randuins or a mallet if he needs hp/armor.


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 17, 2013)

Search for Wind Wall, bottom right corner click "Show Ability Details"


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				http://leagueoflegends.wikia.com/wiki/Yasuo said:
			
		

> *The following projectiles pass through  Wind Wall (possible bugs):*
> 
> Nautilus's  Depth Charge (visually it travels under the ground)
> Syndra's  Force of Will and  Dark Sphere that are knocked-back by  Scatter the Weak
> ...


----------



## Cronos (Dec 17, 2013)

pretty sure i saw a ziggs auto being blocked, maybe it was the one with his passive


----------



## Maerala (Dec 17, 2013)

I think it does block all ranged autoattacks, except Kayle's with Righteous Fury and Thresh's, 'cause they're not actually projectiles.

EDIT: OOPS SUCH EMBARRASSED


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 17, 2013)

Chausie said:


> does it stop it doing damage though? if the wall makes them blow up there, then it will still hot you if you're close to it, no? or do they just cease to  exist?


I think it "erases" the projectile.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 17, 2013)

I feel like after watching some korean streamer play Twisted Fate I immediately feel like I can do well with him (boost of confidence much!), I play a normal with him and do mediocrely terrible. Its like how do you play him; in arams he has all this mana regen and stuff so he can spam his wild cards but in summoner's rift he can only do like 4 and hes oom, not including shuffling the deck or using destiny for that matter. I mean Korean players stereotypically do well with other difficult characters too, but at least with Orianna or something you have stuff to work with. 

Is it possible to buy champions for one account with multiple different accounts? Like I make a smurf account and buy a champ for my main account with the rp you get from level 3. is that possible?


----------



## Didi (Dec 17, 2013)

>running out of mana
>on tf

what is blue card


----------



## Xin (Dec 17, 2013)

> Blitzcrank's Rocket Grab



Finally a counter for that.


----------



## Darth (Dec 17, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> Is it possible to buy champions for one account with multiple different accounts? Like I make a smurf account and buy a champ for my main account with the rp you get from level 3. is that possible?



I want to say yes but I don't honestly know for sure. 

You'd have to befriend the account for two weeks just to be able to gift though and you only get 400 rp which usually isn't enough to buy a champ worth buying with rp even if it's on sale.

imo just grind ip on your main. probably the most efficient method to use.


----------



## Darth (Dec 17, 2013)

Xin said:


> Finally a counter for that.



dodging it is the best counter.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 17, 2013)

Xin said:


> Finally a counter for that.



who's morgana?


----------



## OS (Dec 17, 2013)

Oda needs to make sure he doesn't make a design like Baby's again.


----------



## Nim (Dec 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Ez5JWvFekfI[/YOUTUBE]

I looove the soundtrack


----------



## OS (Dec 17, 2013)

Halo 4 soundtrack is best.


----------



## Darth (Dec 17, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> [YOUTUBE]Ez5JWvFekfI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I looove the soundtrack



You're ten years late.


----------



## VanzZz (Dec 17, 2013)

Darth said:


> I want to say yes but I don't honestly know for sure.
> 
> You'd have to befriend the account for two weeks just to be able to gift though and you only get 400 rp which usually isn't enough to buy a champ worth buying with rp even if it's on sale.
> 
> imo just grind ip on your main. probably the most efficient method to use.



You must be level 20 or above to gift someone


----------



## Nim (Dec 17, 2013)

Darth said:


> You're ten years late.



Pff.. I'm allowed to like a song even after ten years :33


----------



## Maerala (Dec 17, 2013)

Infamy said:


> replay for adrian best fiora na



I _just now_ learned how to work this. :/


----------



## Guiness (Dec 17, 2013)

oh wow chaps are out early


----------



## Chaos (Dec 17, 2013)

I was just in a game with the worst top lane ever. These two idiots claim duo top in champ select, pick Sejuani and Volibear, refuse to go bot so I have to 1v2 there, then proceed to hand the Fizz they're facing 12 kills in a row while raging on everything but their own retarded play. Excuses range from Fizz is silver (so fucking what, there's two of you) to no ganks (no shit, both of you are dead all the fucking time) and of course, Fizz is OP (or you could, you know, learn how to fucking play).

I'm done for today.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 17, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ml12hKZsfqE[/youtube]

1:30

"Don't do it, please don't do it. Cause one of us goes in and we all go through it"


----------



## OS (Dec 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]YAkDnIQ0yS8[/YOUTUBE]

this movie. This scene.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 17, 2013)

James... 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2013)

That said I still think Yasuo is really good and if they buff him whatsoever he'll be OP. Hell, if they fix his bugs he might be.


----------



## Darth (Dec 17, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> Pff.. I'm allowed to like a song even after ten years :33



Sure. But posting about it on a forum in a League of Legends thread is kinda
*Spoiler*: __ 



*LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAME*


----------



## Morglay (Dec 17, 2013)

> In dont think that voli has something to do with snow. His a thunder bear!



... 

Champion rotation post, this person must be trolling. It cannot be real. Somebody hold me.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 17, 2013)

Darth said:


> Sure. But posting about it on a forum in a League of Legends thread is kinda
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



nim can do whatever the hell she wants


----------



## Guiness (Dec 17, 2013)

volibear is a polar bear because he lives in the snow where life is very polar

he uses thunder by howling loouder than blizzard so it sounds like thunder

so much snow, such thunder = volibear


----------



## Darth (Dec 17, 2013)

Chausie said:


> nim can do whatever the hell she wants



Never said she couldn't.  

Just said it's really 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAME*


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 17, 2013)

WAD said:


> That said I still think Yasuo is really good and if they buff him whatsoever he'll be OP. Hell, if they fix his bugs he might be.


He is one of the most team comp dependent champs in my opinion. If he gets countered in lane, he gets underfed, and he really needs items. In late game you need someone to engage, because he is too squishy to engage himself. And if your team can set up a knock up against multiple enemies, then he gets really strong...
But he is certainly a very fun to play champ, since it's like playing a beat 'm up. More champions should be like him :3


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 17, 2013)

I swear Chausie is actually lesbian and hot for Nim.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 17, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> He is one of the most team comp dependent champs in my opinion. If he gets countered in lane, he gets underfed, and he really needs items. In late game you need someone to engage, because he is too squishy to engage himself. And if your team can set up a knock up against multiple enemies, then he gets really strong...
> But he is certainly a very fun to play champ, since it's like playing a beat 'm up. More champions should be like him :3



nami/yasuo synergy is too good. tested this myself with my beastly nami skills. then i threw it all away. i still feel salty about that game cuz i dont play support too much anymore and i was doing p.well ;_____;

janna is a more safer choice in terms of skill cap. nami is more optimal though because she has 2 knockups and with heal/ad buffs(janna does too but nami's can apply a slow that scales as well) to boot. landing those nami Qs is a pain though. 

if you need a jungler to synergize with yasuo, naut/vi works pretty well. havent actually done it yet(with vi that is. that one where i did WAD was setting up his ults himself) but a vi gank with yasuo using both their ults post 6 is a sure kill no doubt.

imma just wait til his hype cools down a bit before i practice him cuz i can barely pick him as is, even in AIs.


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 17, 2013)

I can't rep any of u  how many people do I need to rep before I can rep someone again?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 17, 2013)

one thing i like about yasuo though is how easily he can maneuver through waves. along with his shield which his Flow gives, you should be able to force early trades depending who you are up against.


----------



## Nim (Dec 17, 2013)

Darth said:


> Sure. But posting about it on a forum in a League of Legends thread is kinda
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



You don't have to listen to it! And still better than to spoiler about One Piece or Naruto manga or whatever 



Chausie said:


> nim can do whatever the hell she wants


----------



## Chausie (Dec 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> I swear Chausie is actually lesbian and hot for Nim.



every single group of people i have ever known have eventually called me that



Nim♥ said:


> You don't have to listen to it! And still better than to spoiler about One Piece or Naruto manga or whatever


----------



## Morglay (Dec 17, 2013)

Mr Nim said:


> I can't rep any of u  how many people do I need to rep before I can rep someone again?



Stop handing it out for free, you hussy.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 17, 2013)

That means you're lesbo, Chausie.

Mr. Nim, your rep doesn't do anything until you have 50 posts anyway.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> He is one of the most team comp dependent champs in my opinion. If he gets countered in lane, he gets underfed, and he really needs items. In late game you need someone to engage, because he is too squishy to engage himself. And if your team can set up a knock up against multiple enemies, then he gets really strong...
> But he is certainly a very fun to play champ, since it's like playing a beat 'm up. More champions should be like him :3







4N said:


> nami/yasuo synergy is too good. tested this myself with my beastly nami skills. then i threw it all away. i still feel salty about that game cuz i dont play support too much anymore and i was doing p.well ;_____;
> 
> janna is a more safer choice in terms of skill cap. nami is more optimal though because she has 2 knockups and with heal/ad buffs(janna does too but nami's can apply a slow that scales as well) to boot. landing those nami Qs is a pain though.
> 
> ...




thing is there's so many champs with displacement ud have to go out of your way to not pick one that synergises with Lulu, many of them are even AoE which is optimal for maximum CC

here's a list off the top of my head:

great: alistar, orianna, lulu, Malphite, janna, Nami, cho, nautilus, wukong, gragas, shyv, zyra
Good: riven, vi, maokai, syndra, diana, ziggs, xin

all of these are good champs
most even top tier/FOTM 

therefore it stands to reason if ur teamcomp has no 'synergy' with yasuo
then ur team comp is just bad



Mr Nim said:


> I can't rep any of u  how many people do I need to rep before I can rep someone again?



8



4N said:


> one thing i like about yasuo though is how easily he can maneuver through waves. along with his shield which his Flow gives, you should be able to force early trades depending who you are up
> against.



yeah after playing him a bit his early game is pretty underrated, if trades are dictated at his pace and he's controlling the lane ull lose each time because of his shield

so i actually think he beats most lanes tbh, 9/21 is def the way to to after testing it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2013)

not synergises With yasuo*

i meant to say that lulu is actually the champ with the best synergy on him because you turn him into a tank/initiator effectively


----------



## Chausie (Dec 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> That means you're lesbo, Chausie.



if people say it, it must be true!


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 17, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Stop handing it out for free, you hussy.



I don't. Those people have deserved it.




Vae said:


> That means you're lesbo, Chausie.
> 
> Mr. Nim, your rep doesn't do anything until you have 50 posts anyway.



It's all about the message I have to send!
Low-lifes won't understand. 



WAD said:


> 8



Thanks.
What a pleasent human being you are.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2013)

are u trolling again herr nim?


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 17, 2013)

No, u the only one being answering question of my. C:


----------



## Chausie (Dec 17, 2013)

i would have answered mr nim, only i didn't know the answer


----------



## Guiness (Dec 17, 2013)

WAD said:


> thing is there's so many champs with displacement ud have to go out of your way to not pick one that synergises with Lulu, many of them are even AoE which is optimal for maximum CC
> 
> here's a list off the top of my head:
> 
> ...



not that i disagree with you but

gragas/ori/shyv/maokai/diana/ziggs

like all of those champs i just listed, like as yasuo, you need to be able to react fast enough and actually pay attention to set your ultimate up with their knockbacks or else thats an opportunity lost.  i played shyv with your yasuo once and my ult hit them and you didn't even ult them when i thought you would. i know you have decent reactions so i just concluded you werne't paying attention (your ult was up btw).
but a knockup is far more easier to get than a knockback tho.

what do you think about this team comp?

top:wukong
jungle:vi
mid:yasuo
support: lulu

like, all the initiation you need. with wukong especially, his ultimate should be able to sync so damn good with yasuo's because he can knockup plus with his armor shred and yasuo's boosted armor pen for 15 secs (if he can live that long but like you said, thats what lulu's for.)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2013)

oh well then no problem and danke


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2013)

if ur reflexes aren't up to snuff u shouldn't be playing yasuo
don't recall that but if it's true then i was simply being bad or your engagement was not favorable enough to jump into


----------



## Guiness (Dec 17, 2013)

WAD said:


> if ur reflexes aren't up to snuff u shouldn't be playing yasuo
> don't recall that but if it's true then i was simply being bad or your engagement was not favorable enough to jump into



It was a pick in their jungle. Their top was prolly heading our way but I felt we could have that one guy. It was whatever cuz I would rather not fight in enemy territory that early in the game without vision.

You still didnt tell me what u thought about the wukong/yasuo combo.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2013)

it is ridiculous and i would hate to be the enemy adc


----------



## Guiness (Dec 17, 2013)

WAD said:


> it is ridiculous and i would hate to be the enemy adc



Must get terry or infamy yo try it out then 

Would yasuo's ult worn on vi's knockback from her Q? 

And after playing with boyh skins I have concluded that neon strike vi is better than officer vi.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2013)

yep all displacement works


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 17, 2013)

WAD said:


> therefore it stands to reason if ur teamcomp has no 'synergy' with yasuo
> then ur team comp is just bad


Yes, you will get some synergy most of the time, but he is still quite dependent. 



Chausie said:


> if people say it, it must be true!


(?・ω・)つ(・(・


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2013)

orianna is dependent on her team too to offer a parallel


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2013)

man if Uzi and godlike join LMQ the best team in NA will be Chinese

g
g


----------



## Guiness (Dec 17, 2013)

They prolly wont get a chance to play in lcs until symmer split tho


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2013)

indeed but there is still the based Coke 0 league


----------



## Guiness (Dec 17, 2013)

Also its hilarious how all of theur games end below 25 mins >_>


----------



## Nim (Dec 17, 2013)

5th promotion games xD won the first game. Losing streak here I come!


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 17, 2013)

WAD said:


> man if Uzi and godlike join LMQ the best team in NA will be Chinese



LMQ = Last Men Queueing?


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 17, 2013)

Super big fucking rant but had to get it out of my system


*Spoiler*: __ 



Asshole bans Shyvana and Annie over Nasus with the excuse that Shyvana is more ban worthy and his bot lanes kept losing to Annie Lucian

SO what happens? He goes fucking Mundo top vs Aatrox (for some reason Nasus wasnt picked), feeds him 3 kills, BLAMES THE WHOLE TEAM FOR GETTING CAUGHT BY THRESH HOOKS, Then gets caught by one but this time losing us a fucking inhibitor single handedly, while still blaming us for having got caught so many more times before (when his mattered so much more).

So how do we lose? Enemy engages AND MUNDO IS ELSEWHERE CAUSE HE NEEDS TO FARM


I dont even mind his shitty play or his oh bot lane always loses
Second time ive had Mundo top and he has fed once more. They dont know what the fuck they are doing man.

Its just that the sheer arrogance this asshole had
Oh i got caught twice which lost us pretty much everything vital and important? But hey you guys got caught few more times so fuck you haha i had to buy tho 

I am in my promos and i swear if i see one more Mundo top i am dodging. Fuck seeing them ever win, they can't not feed.
My Leona is fucking clueless too. Holy fuck, so many bad players. I fucked up cause my mouse randomed out but that was legit mistake anyway, however jesus christ

People are horrible

4 people went on us 2 bot lane, but hey you know what happens
Our Rengar and Kayle come bot even though they were mid INSTEAD OF PUSHING MID. THEY DID NOTHING, WE STILL DIED BEFORE THEY EVEN CAME AND THEY COULDNT HOLD AT ALL

Leona denies me like legit fucking
Has no charges, still hits creeps for no apparent reason when they are super low and minions arent hitting them or anything
What is with these supports that are clueless

Feels like every support is just playing the role cause they are last pick

Christ dude. The god damn jungle Rengar rushed Ancient Golem. Just. why. Its not that he was behind, he got ahead, thats why it was so awful. Even more awful cause he bought a jungle item, Rengar, especially if he gets early kills like this guy did, is supposed to go full (or almost full) damage. Hydra, Triforce, then maybe Omen/Visage.

After machete instead of Tiamat or Brutalizer he bought Spirit Stone and Ruby Crystal


This is fucking stupid.
Flash TELEPORT MUNDO NEVER EVER GANKED ANY LANE
I CANT TP NOW

WHEN CAN YOU
Nasus can't do it early one cause 0 stacks 0 damage no Ulti 0 threat
But what was your excuse for never ever using it on bot? Either fucking gank or get Ignite vs Aatrox you dumb shit.

NO WORRIES GUYS WE OUTSCALE THEM


Here is how it goes

Top laners play whatever is FOTM just for that reason
Supports play that cause they are forced to, they dont know what to do otherwise
Junglers are newbies. They can play w/e but they dont know what they are doing. They have 0 game sense.
Mid laners. They try. Thats all i can say. They fucking try most of the time. They are usually huge ragers if they get behind but generally they try to win. Best out of all the 5 roles
ADCs are super extremely hit or miss. Most of the time, but not always ofc, if the dude gets behind even if you get him ahead he will NOT be able to keep his advantage.


----------



## αce (Dec 17, 2013)

sounds like a silver game


also, based madara


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2013)

d5/p1 is basically a shinier silver


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 17, 2013)

Its the same thing
People have somewhat better mechanics

but thats it
they have 0 game sense

whats the point of taking all that cs or outrading the enemy so hard if you cant take advantage of those things


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 17, 2013)

WAD said:


> d5/p1 is basically a shinier silver



Heard that from many ppl.
Is that because so many ppl buy their accs on eBay or get carried by some friends and just can stick in that skill-level and troll? D:


----------



## αce (Dec 17, 2013)

some people get carried
some people are one trick ponies
some people have amazing mechanics and get to diamond alone on that

idk people always have flaws and its in all elo's
its more apparent in bronze for obvious reasons but it still happens in diamond


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2013)

it's really both

match that with some people who are actually good and climbing the system and u have the most imbalanced and un fun games there is


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 17, 2013)

Another game

Mundo loses 2 turerts before 20 minutes vs Teemo, first pick instalocking Mundo ofcourse
Gragas at 1:55 STARTS recall because he forgot to buy items (not just trinket)

Bot lane is just
Dear god dude.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 17, 2013)

That's the issue with team games that you play with strangers.


----------



## Treerone (Dec 17, 2013)

The riven nerfs. They have finally arrived.


> Broken Wings ( Q ) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd use damage lowered to 10/30/50/70/90 ( +.4 *total *AD ) from 30/55/80/105/130 ( +.7 *bonus *AD )
> Valor ( E ) shield duration lowered to 1.5 from 2.5




Also a bunch of other nerfs and whatnot.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 17, 2013)

The Nasus nerfs are retarded
They dont know what they are doing

This nerfs his late game, not his broken early game
HE IS SUPPOSED TO BE A LATE GAME GOD
He is not supposed to be able to survive early game like nothing

How is this a hard concept
He is a late game champion why are they trying to nerf where he is supposed to be strong?

Fucking nerf his Ult damage, Q CD and Passive so you can actually fight him when he has his Ultimate up and cant just heal everything up

Like a while back i dont recall who or what they nerfed but the explanation was the most retarded thing ever
"we know that x players (x representing said champion) asked for mobility buffs but instead" and they just did the most the random shit.

I dont know exactly the case but it was super dumb.
I really wish to know who is actually on the balance team
They have no idea what they are doing


----------



## Treerone (Dec 17, 2013)

They still need to do something about the defense mastery tree and dorans shield but yeah, why was wither changed AGAIN?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2013)

cuz Mundo is still gonna be stupid top why not np


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 17, 2013)

Treerone said:


> They still need to do something about the defense mastery tree and dorans shield but yeah, why was wither changed AGAIN?



He needs the range cause how else is he going to reach the ADC with range higher than 500, and shitload of protection?

Hell the Ult nerf made no sense. The range extension is the least worrysome part.
Its just that even at 6 it becomes almost impossible to 1v1 the Nasus even if he doesnt have his Ult.
You can stay back and let it wear out but not only will the extra HP stay, but he will heal up on minions so you MUST stay near him for the full duration

Christ man. They are ruining the game slowly. Aside from Warmog/BC meta so far this has been the worst the game has been for top lane at least. (and also the troubles closing out games, though inhibitor changes helped)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2013)

[YouTube]d0tQqNQNjxQ[/YouTube]

based timothy


----------



## Chausie (Dec 17, 2013)

why don't people like the new diana skin?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2013)

because it makes her seem like even more of an ugly lesbian than she already is


----------



## Chausie (Dec 17, 2013)

people don't like it because they think it makes her look ugly

really?

she's not a part of a beauty pageant!


----------



## Sansa (Dec 17, 2013)

Pretty sure some bronze tryhard just ddosed my team in ranked.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2013)

well the purpose of skins is to increase aesthetic appeal


----------



## Sansa (Dec 17, 2013)

Mundo is legitimately broken.

The hit box on cleaver is too big and the cd is too short.
His ulti is just disgusting
So is his w.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 17, 2013)

yey I get to play ori again <3


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 17, 2013)

hot.


----------



## OS (Dec 17, 2013)

[youtube]ToQa6JiQrYw[/youtube]


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 17, 2013)

Chausie said:


> people don't like it because they think it makes her look ugly
> 
> really?
> 
> she's not a part of a beauty pageant!


I think most people don't like the theme of the skin and wished for something "badass". Well I don't care, I like it, and so do most people.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2013)

most people don't like theme
most people like it

wat


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 17, 2013)

WAD said:


> most people don't like theme
> most people like it
> 
> wat


I meant most people that complain about the skin don't like the theme, but overall most people like it :3


----------



## Chausie (Dec 17, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> I think most people don't like the theme of the skin and wished for something "badass". Well I don't care, I like it, and so do most people.



what do they think the theme should be?

idk, seems like people were always complaining about wanting a diana skin, one is finally gonna arrive and it seems all people do is complain about it

or maybe i just need to stop going on reddit.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 17, 2013)

These nerfs are kinda wimpy but I'll take 'em. This community tends to overreact to small changes to FotM champions and stops playing them altogether. See: Lux.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 17, 2013)

rofl those q riven nerfs are dumb, do they want it to do zero damage?

shield nerf is justified doe


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 17, 2013)

also rivens q scaling is going to increase by level(up to .6 max)


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 17, 2013)

Chausie said:


> what do they think the theme should be?
> 
> idk, seems like people were always complaining about wanting a diana skin, one is finally gonna arrive and it seems all people do is complain about it
> 
> or maybe i just need to stop going on reddit.


Well, a darker skin I guess... 

Maybe they expected a legendary skin or something... O:


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2013)

the nerfs to lux weren't small plus the mid meta became a very unfriendly environment for her

and now that blue only gives 10% CDR she is pretty much unplayable


----------



## Guiness (Dec 17, 2013)

ao basically they are trying to boost her m8d game/late game and have her a weaker early game now? Meh, I'll take it.

Its funny because with thw current meta, the games are usuallu decided by the mid/late game plays as opposed to s3's early/mid game. So we are prolly gonna keep hearing how op she is anyway.


----------



## Didi (Dec 17, 2013)

0.6 is still lower than her current ratio of 0.7


but what will hurt her most is definitely the shield nerf


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 17, 2013)

Didi said:


> 0.6 is still lower than her current ratio of 0.7
> 
> 
> but what will hurt her most is definitely the shield nerf


no because the current ratio is bonus ad, itll give total ad in the pbe


----------



## Guiness (Dec 17, 2013)

Lux still feels like a strong pick to me and with the assassin meta slowly dissolving, it stands to reason that we may be seeing champs with strong pushing capabilities like karthus, lux, anivia again. We already have the rise of ziggs who can push and poke which adds up to great sieging potential.

Also, playing for the mid game/late game seems very probable now considering you can losr laning phase and still stall until you get items anyway.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 17, 2013)

the shield nerf is gonna hurt her but 2.5 second shield was op anyway


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2013)

theres no reason to pick lux when u have ziggs basically


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 17, 2013)

I think most players prefer nude Lux.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 17, 2013)

Only scum play yordles, wad. 

Real men play demacian champs.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 17, 2013)

Also im thinking about watching neon genesis evangelion. Is there any hd versions out there?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 17, 2013)

Riven nerfs.


Yaaaaay.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 17, 2013)

darth, original sin

pls


----------



## Guiness (Dec 17, 2013)

damn, sometimes i wish i hadn't read so many manga throughout the years. like i so saw this scene coming. standard shonen formula at its finest.

but still fcking badass doe 

mothafcking brago


----------



## OS (Dec 17, 2013)

I haven't gotten that far. Don't care anyway what you think with your shit taste.


----------



## OS (Dec 17, 2013)

btw I wanna get a new laptop for gaming. Or should i just get  a PC? Post suggestions for which ones to get plz.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 17, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I haven't gotten that far. Don't care anyway what you think with your shit taste.



what? i thought you already read this manga? YOU LIED TO ME. 

and you call my taste shit but call Toriko bad and unpopular? sounds to me like you know nothing and would rather spread a dumb circlejerk around. the day toriko popularity goes down will probably be when it finally ends or something. unless if Shima pulls off some kubo level shit, popularity will only rise.

you misinformed pleb.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 17, 2013)

is there a manga about cats?

like badass cats

not some stupid whimsy cat girl shit


----------



## Guiness (Dec 17, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> btw I wanna get a new laptop for gaming. Or should i just get  a PC? Post suggestions for which ones to get plz.



do you do a lot of travel and play high end games? a laptop will probably be more optimal if thats teh case.

but other than that just build your own computer instead of wasting your money on a gaming laptop. you can get so much more out of your money than if you were to buy a gaming laptop.

and don't you have a PS4? and go to university? you really don't need a gaming laptop and if you want to build your own comp, you can probably save money and STILL build a decent enough comp.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 17, 2013)

Chausie said:


> is there a manga about cats?
> 
> like badass cats
> 
> not some stupid whimsy cat girl shit



i actually have no idea. best cat show imo was Thundercats.

i may not like domestic felines but damn, that was a great part of my childhood right there.


----------



## OS (Dec 17, 2013)

I never said I read it. 

And Toriko is bad. And still not popular if not far less popular than it was. It's not KHR or FT bad but it's boring bad.



> is there a manga about cats?
> 
> like badass cats
> 
> not some stupid whimsy cat girl shit


Yumekui Merry has a side character that is a cat in a way and he's pretty boss. It's a great series too. Downside is that it's monthly. Ooooh there is a romcom anime and manga with cats but i forgot the name. Will look it up for you. It's pretty funny from what i remember.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 17, 2013)

Riven Nerfs :33


----------



## Guiness (Dec 17, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I never said I read it.
> 
> And Toriko is bad. And still not popular if not far less popular than it was. It's not KHR or FT bad but it's boring bad.



boring? far less popular?  toriko just recently was ranked 3rd in weekly shonen jump (end of october).

how is it as unpopular as you claim? o.O 

OS confirmed for NO taste.


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 17, 2013)

Woot Yasuo is finally out!


----------



## Guiness (Dec 17, 2013)

....

ok, i gotta admit, that was pretty cool  dem pseudo-nunchucks.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 17, 2013)

now top lane is just mundo shyv rengar and renekton
such fun
verywow


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2013)

DONT FORGET DOGE


----------



## Infamy (Dec 17, 2013)

I think Nasus is a lot easier to deal with now those nerfs were pretty decent


----------



## OS (Dec 17, 2013)

WAD teach me how to Yasuo.


btw chausie the show is called nyan koi.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 17, 2013)

Man, no matter how well I do in lane I just can't hard carry with Zed yet.

8/2 Zed?
Np, still lose game.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 17, 2013)

Top:Tryndamere/Zac
Mid:Kayle
Jungle:Mundo
ADC:Jinx
Support:Lulu
Get 5 GA's
gg most annoying comp ever


----------



## Guiness (Dec 17, 2013)

mothafcking brago 

even this guy mid way through this manga was scared of pre-series brago


----------



## Guiness (Dec 17, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Man, no matter how well I do in lane I just can't hard carry with Zed yet.
> 
> 8/2 Zed?
> Np, still lose game.



why are you playing zed? what don't you play your comfort picks like ahri? hardly anyone bans her anymore anyway.  and she is still good.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2013)

tank yasuo best yasuo?


----------



## Infamy (Dec 17, 2013)

WAD said:


> tank yasuo best yasuo?



tank yasuo only yasuo


----------



## Darth (Dec 17, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> [youtube]ToQa6JiQrYw[/youtube]


this was a great scene and all but why are you linking it here?




WAD said:


> tank yasuo best yasuo?



wat?


----------



## OS (Dec 17, 2013)

Because this is a convo thread.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2013)

Warmogs sunfire Randuins spirit visage frozen mallet yasuo

can't be fkn stopped


----------



## Austin (Dec 17, 2013)

When I open league client it says I can't connect to the server. It happens with Steam and WoW as well so it isn't my client. Any suggestions?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2013)

sounds like ur ports got blocks mayne


----------



## Austin (Dec 17, 2013)

It runs on my Mac Book though.


----------



## OS (Dec 17, 2013)

4N said:


> the guy who made it is silver
> 
> but i believe that he did it intentionally. if he didn't, why shoot a random Q into the bush? either way, the lee has to have some experience with leblanc to know that kit works.
> 
> overall its a good play. its nice to see those from people other than big pros from time to time.



The clone wasn't in the bush.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 17, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> The clone wasn't in the bush.



ah ok i couldn't tell. the camera angle was all wonky.

but definitely no fluke for sure.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 17, 2013)

4N said:


> the guy who made it is silver
> 
> but i believe that he did it intentionally. if he didn't, why shoot a random Q into the bush? either way, the lee has to have some experience with leblanc to know that kit works.
> 
> overall its a good play. its nice to see those from people other than big pros from time to time.



Uh, it was totally a fluke.

He probably just wanted the 25 gold from the LB clone.

On another note, I'm getting better at CS:GO.

I'm only Silver Elite but I do well when I play with my Double Golden AK/Distinguished Master Guardian friends and face people around their level.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> Uh, it was totally a fluke.
> 
> He probably just wanted the 25 gold from the LB clone.
> 
> ...



sure it was 

not gonna waste time arguing about it though because we'll never know for sure if it was intentional or not..

still a good play nonetheless.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 17, 2013)

Someone on reddit posted that he's friends with the guy and he admitted he used the clone to try and get back to his own jungle faster.

Don't know if it's true, but sounds completely logical.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2013)

so lonely during finals week


----------



## Magic (Dec 17, 2013)

4N said:


> damn, sometimes i wish i hadn't read so many manga throughout the years. like i so saw this scene coming. standard shonen formula at its finest.
> 
> but still fcking badass doe
> 
> mothafcking brago


[youtube]76AL7Mhk9WQ[/youtube]

BOING BOING BOING CHI CHI WOMOGAY


----------



## Guiness (Dec 17, 2013)

RemChu said:


> [youtube]76AL7Mhk9WQ[/youtube]
> 
> BOING BOING BOING CHI CHI WOMOGAY





where is mothafcking brago?! you blasphemous fool!!???


----------



## Magic (Dec 17, 2013)

Wassup, 
What do you guys look for in a streamer? I'm about to test my streaming shiz right now. 



wtf is this shit on twitch ^ she can just go do cam sex for money....
ugh so obnoxious too


----------



## Chad (Dec 17, 2013)

Is she Asian?


----------



## Darth (Dec 17, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Wassup,
> What do you guys look for in a streamer? I'm about to test my streaming shiz right now.
> 
> 
> ...



those tits are pretty gl0ri0us tho.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 17, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Wassup,
> What do you guys look for in a streamer? I'm about to test my streaming shiz right now.
> 
> 
> ...



LOL

this girl is such a fcking troll. like top tier.



its so genius. or maybe everyone else is being silly. like, why feed the troll? its so obvious what she is doing errbody bitches about it like it'll help :\


----------



## OS (Dec 17, 2013)

speaking of trolling. I just saw a video of parents scaring their kid by bringing in cops to pretend to take him to jail. Funny shit.


----------



## Magic (Dec 18, 2013)

4N said:


> LOL
> 
> this girl is such a fcking troll. like top tier.
> 
> ...


I couldn't stand it more than 30 secs. ~_~ like anyone who watches that must have a very low IQ.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 18, 2013)

Riven
Broken Wings [ Q ] - 1st and 2nd Use: Now deals 10/30/50/70/90 damage (down from 30/55/80/105/130 compared to last PBE patch)
Broken Wings [ Q ] - 3rd Use: Now deals 10/30/50/70/90 damage (down from 30/55/80/105/130 compared to last PBE patch)
Broken Wings [ Q ] - All three uses now scale with 0.4 TOTAL AD (changed from 0.7 BONUS AD )
Valor [ E ] - Damage blocking duration is now 1.5 seconds (down from 2.5 compared to last PBE patch)

about time


----------



## Darth (Dec 18, 2013)

Vode why are you such a terrible person?

Also you're like ten hours late. We talked about those nerfs two pages ago.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 18, 2013)

sry timeszones and such

i gotta sleep sometime?


----------



## VoDe (Dec 18, 2013)

also fuck you


----------



## Darth (Dec 18, 2013)

it's k. i forgive u for being late. 

but not for being a terrible person.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 18, 2013)

Its never too late to talk about Riven being nerfed. I could talk about that for like 3 days straight with no breaks.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 18, 2013)

yasuo sucks -- na '13


----------



## Maerala (Dec 18, 2013)

dat 6/21 bot lane.

i em crie


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 18, 2013)

Report bot lane like always.


----------



## Chad (Dec 18, 2013)

No homeguards?


----------



## Darth (Dec 18, 2013)

CJ Entus Blaze vs SKT TS playing today.


----------



## Nim (Dec 18, 2013)

yay I finally made it into Gold 2 xD


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 18, 2013)

i should have actually gotten zephyr or at the very least furor but idk i didnt have time to buy just time to kill


----------



## Darth (Dec 18, 2013)

Frost vs Xenics and Ozone vs Shield today too. Damn, 3 of the best matchups in one day. Dis gon b gud.


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 18, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> btw I wanna get a new laptop for gaming. Or should i just get  a PC? Post suggestions for which ones to get plz.



Budget?
PC ofc..
And what's needed (monitor, wishes for monitor like size etc)



RemChu said:


> Wassup,
> What do you guys look for in a streamer? I'm about to test my streaming shiz right now.
> 
> 
> ...



Se playz & sympathy or good music


----------



## Darth (Dec 18, 2013)

watch itttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> CJ Entus Blaze vs SKT TS playing today.



PLEASE BLAZE

Can't watch. Need sleep, Will read spoilers tomorrow to see who wins


----------



## Darth (Dec 18, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> PLEASE BLAZE
> 
> Can't watch. Need sleep, Will read spoilers tomorrow to see who wins



I'll VM you if it's a really good set so you can watch vods instead of spoilering yourself. Cause it might just be one of those sets. IT'S A TIERBREAKER TO GET INTO BRACKET STAGE


----------



## Morglay (Dec 18, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> btw I wanna get a new laptop for gaming. Or should i just get  a PC? Post suggestions for which ones to get plz.



You should build your own, easy a fuck if you buy a magazine on how to do it and can get cheaper deal on parts than a store bought one.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 18, 2013)

wow           .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 18, 2013)

ambition with that fucking hero spear


----------



## Darth (Dec 18, 2013)

gg wp ambition and emperor carried that sooo hard. 

also, Bang sucks at positioning.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 18, 2013)

emperor > cpt jack? could it be?


----------



## Darth (Dec 18, 2013)

All of Emperor's champs were really strong when he played them. Ezreal/Corki. Currently plays a lot of Lucian and Cait.


----------



## Chaos (Dec 18, 2013)

So I was going through some random streams in between the OGN games and there was this guy who was streaming trying to hit on this girl who was streaming too, asking questions and putting ultimatums with hundreds of people watching. I can't really decide if I'm creeped as fuck by this or if I find it the most hilarious thing I've seen all month.


----------



## Darth (Dec 18, 2013)

Mata's a monster on Thresh. 

GG Ozone's running a train on Shield.


----------



## Nim (Dec 18, 2013)

I hate it when someone takes the support role from me and engages whole game with the jungler instead of saving the adc and apc in the back getting destroyed by akali :/


----------



## Chaos (Dec 18, 2013)

That was one brutal steamroll.


----------



## Darth (Dec 18, 2013)

Frost got annihilated by Xenics Storm. Didn't expect that to be honest. Ganked by Mom did pretty badly that game. At least both teams go through to the bracket stages.


----------



## OS (Dec 18, 2013)

Watching Kyoukai because of Darths set. It's better than i thought.


----------



## OS (Dec 18, 2013)

I can finish today since I have no more finals and school for a while.


looks like there won't be a season 2 so it will feel a bit weird.


----------



## Darth (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm fairly certain there will be. 

This won't be like Kokoro Connect. The series was fairly well received in Japan.


----------



## OS (Dec 18, 2013)

Hate to break it to you Darth but it's based off a light novel series that has only 3 books out. So either no season 2 ever or you won't see it for like 3 years.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 18, 2013)

God of Bath might actually be the greatest thing I have ever read.


----------



## Darth (Dec 18, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Hate to break it to you Darth but it's based off a light novel series that has only 3 books out. So either no season 2 ever or you won't see it for like 3 years.



I'm well aware, but there's still enough material left two make at least another season and a half I think.


----------



## OS (Dec 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> I'm well aware, but there's still enough material left two make at least another season and a half I think.



I'lll have to ask my trusty anons. I don't think a  a light novel can fill a whole volume worth of stuff for a full season.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 18, 2013)

Finally ranked up to Silver Elite Master.

Only took me 8 ranked wins in a row, my MMR was shit in CS:GO


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 18, 2013)

HOLY SHIT ALL OF MY TEAMS MADE IT <3 Blaze, Ozone, and Frost yayyyy. But damn, KTB vs Blaze? Ozone vs. Frost? Rough >_>

Will watch the tiebreaker vods later


----------



## Chausie (Dec 18, 2013)

managed to convince my team of low silver to all use pink wards against the eve and akali last game!

i think, partly thanks to them, we managed to come back after being behind due to our mid DCing for a while

at 93 points now!


----------



## Darth (Dec 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> Finally ranked up to Silver Elite Master.
> 
> Only took me 8 ranked wins in a row, my MMR was shit in CS:GO


Wow I haven't said this to you in awhile but;


*Spoiler*: __ 



HOLY SHIT VAE NOBODY CARES





Demonic Shaman said:


> HOLY SHIT ALL OF MY TEAMS MADE IT <3 Blaze, Ozone, and Frost yayyyy. But damn, KTB vs Blaze? Ozone vs. Frost? Rough >_>
> 
> Will watch the tiebreaker vods later


The first tiebreaker was really the only one that mattered because it determined who was going to make it to the quarter finals between SKT T1S and Blaze. gg Blaze made it thanks to Ambition and Emperor being heroes. 

The other two tiebreakers were only important because they determined placement. RIP in peace Samsung Blue. 

Also, Xenics Storm has a real definite chance to win OGN this season. They're performing exceedingly well. 


Chausie said:


> managed to convince my team of low silver to all use pink wards against the eve and akali last game!
> 
> i think, partly thanks to them, we managed to come back after being behind due to our mid DCing for a while
> 
> at 93 points now!



YEAAAAAAAAA ONE MORE WIN FOR THAT PROMO! 

Good luck Chausie!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> Wow I haven't said this to you in awhile but;
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Ahh kk. I'll watch the first tiebreaker. Ozone vs. Frost, I'm not sure how I feel about that. I'll root for Ozone at least. I'm okay with either


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 18, 2013)

Holy shit Hady, your anime convos aren't interesting to me either.

Choke on semen.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 18, 2013)

blaze vs. bullets omg


----------



## Darth (Dec 18, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Ahh kk. I'll watch the first tiebreaker. Ozone vs. Frost, I'm not sure how I feel about that. I'll root for Ozone at least. I'm okay with either



Ozone's been playing much better than Frost so I honestly expect them to win that series pretty handily.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> YEAAAAAAAAA ONE MORE WIN FOR THAT PROMO!
> 
> Good luck Chausie!



ty hady!

if all goes good, i will get it tomorrow and hopefully ace the promo after!

though i am one match off having an even win/loss ratio in ranked. i often seem to lose a few games when i get close to going positive


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 18, 2013)

whyis Garen jungle such a guilty pleasure


----------



## Guiness (Dec 18, 2013)

dat blaze comeback. (sort of)

dat hero flame. dat hero nidalee.

and bang, wut u doin bro 

very close game. definitely had me glued to the screen.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 18, 2013)

my kickboxing tonight got cancelled

as apparently too many people rang in saying they weren't coming as the weather was too bad this morning

by which they mean there was a bit of rain. not much, just enough to make the ground wet.

some people can get so pathetic when it comes to the weather!


----------



## Cronos (Dec 18, 2013)

fight me chausie


----------



## Chausie (Dec 18, 2013)

but i can't


----------



## OS (Dec 18, 2013)

> Brandon E. Galindo ?  Top Commenter ? Works at Miami Dade College
> Bayonetta? More like Bayoneisha. K, done.
> Reply ? Like ? Unfollow Post ? 3 hours ago
> 
> ...


 People who are over sensitive are annoying.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 18, 2013)

FUCK YOU OS YOU DONT KNOW ME


----------



## Morglay (Dec 18, 2013)

I feel that the word "racist" is thrown around too easily these days.


----------



## OS (Dec 18, 2013)

I remember the young days when you could make jokes like, "Why do Cubans hate Jesus? Because he can walk  on water." And everyone will laugh. Or the one about coco puffs etc.etc.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 18, 2013)

I remember the days when you could call a random white person Dave without being told how racist it was.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 18, 2013)

To be fair that was actually racist, just racists are too cowardly to admit to being racist because apparenty PC people are scary.

I'm racist and not proud of it but I am willing to admit it because I am not a bitch.


----------



## OS (Dec 18, 2013)

If you think the joke is racist then whatever. If you call me a racist I have a problem. At least on Facebook.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 18, 2013)

WAD said:


> To be fair that was actually racist, just racists are too cowardly to admit to being racist because apparenty PC people are scary.
> 
> I'm racist and not proud of it but I am willing to admit it because I am not a bitch.



but waddles i am as black as the night


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 18, 2013)

You are racist though lol


----------



## OS (Dec 18, 2013)

Well I just deleted my comment. The guy apologized but i think the scottish bitch was trolling at that point.

I'm not racist. I just get bad feelings around blacks who look like trouble.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 18, 2013)

lol

after my exam my teacher let us on the computers so I went here and my teacher saw me looking at Darth's sig so now I cant use the computers anymore, no joke


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 18, 2013)

You're so fucking racist OS, the fact that you deny it is hilarious.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 18, 2013)

WAD said:


> You are racist though lol



wat
where did that come from


----------



## OS (Dec 18, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> lol
> 
> after my exam my teacher let us on the computers so I went here and my teacher saw me looking at Darth's sig so now I cant use the computers anymore, no joke


Get darth banned for nsfw.


Vae said:


> You're so fucking racist OS, the fact that you deny it is hilarious.



Troll harder you Scandinavian swine.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 18, 2013)

also Annie buffed next patch
cuz that makes sense


----------



## Xin (Dec 18, 2013)

^wut  

Annie is op as fuck


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 18, 2013)

I love annie


----------



## Treerone (Dec 18, 2013)

Annie stun duration was reduced to 1.25/1.5/1.75. She loses some early game pressure for more threat in the mid/late game. They said they're still testing, could go lower.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 18, 2013)

WAD said:


> To be fair that was actually racist, just racists are too cowardly to admit to being racist because apparenty PC people are scary.
> 
> I'm racist and not proud of it but I am willing to admit it because I am not a bitch.



dont worry, if you are racist towards whites you can still be friends with us colored folk ;o


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 18, 2013)

Shut the fuck up Kyle.

He doesn't like ^ (use bro).


----------



## Chausie (Dec 18, 2013)

if anyones been following it, ian watkins from lost prophets has been sentenced to 35 years


----------



## OS (Dec 18, 2013)

Lol lostprophets.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 18, 2013)

Chausie said:


> if anyones been following it, ian watkins from lost prophets has been sentenced to 35 years



Who? Dafuq did he do?


----------



## OS (Dec 18, 2013)

Child molestion. Something with being a pedo.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 18, 2013)

fucking hell morglay, i don't even pay attention to the news or anything and i know what he's done!

he's the paedophile.

not jimmy saville, a different one, from a shitty welsh band


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 18, 2013)

shinobi vs. dragon was such a good song too


----------



## OS (Dec 18, 2013)

Chausie said:


> fucking hell morglay, i don't even pay attention to the news or anything and i know what he's done!
> 
> he's the paedophile.
> 
> not jimmy saville, a different one, from a shitty welsh band



tbh if you are not in the UK then the only thing you know of lost prophets is rooftops from like 2007 or something.

If he was good like R.Kelly then maybe he'd have been forgiven.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 18, 2013)

Chausie said:


> but i can't



why     not ?


----------



## Morglay (Dec 18, 2013)

Chausie said:


> fucking hell morglay, i don't even pay attention to the news or anything and i know what he's done!
> 
> he's the paedophile.
> 
> not jimmy saville, a different one, from a shitty welsh band



Jesus Christ another one? I had a vague idea but didn't know the specifics.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 18, 2013)

also no one is ever on EU

no point in me logging on anymore


----------



## Guiness (Dec 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> Shut the fuck up Kyle.
> 
> He doesn't like ^ (use bro).



no one asked you, yer blonde cunt.


----------



## OS (Dec 18, 2013)

WAD. That KnK ending.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 18, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> tbh if you are not in the UK then the only thing you know of lost prophets is rooftops from like 2007 or something.
> 
> If he was good like R.Kelly then maybe he'd have been forgiven.



morglay is in london



Morglay said:


> Jesus Christ another one? I had a vague idea but didn't know the specifics.



Ye, it was separate to the investigations done surrounding jimmy saville and that lot. i forgot how they found him now.

apparently ian watkins was blatant about it and even had 'ifuckkids' as his laptop password. said it's been 'megalolz' when a fan asked him what's happening after his sentencing

i get that paedos have mental issues and all that, but this guy seems to go above and beyond, seems to have 0 remorse



Cronos said:


> why     not ?



i even fail at pretending to fight. honest! used to learn pro wrestling, as in the fake world of sport and wwe stuff. i sucked at it as i couldn't pretend to fight



WAD said:


> also no one is ever on EU
> 
> no point in me logging on anymore



oh ok wad, if you say so


----------



## Cronos (Dec 18, 2013)

ok then let's "fight"


----------



## Chausie (Dec 18, 2013)

now youre being icky, stop it


----------



## Cronos (Dec 18, 2013)

i've got the cooties


----------



## Morglay (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah I figured it was another investigation, I was just expressing my shock in how many of these people seem to be celebrities.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 18, 2013)

easy to manipulate people when you're famous

also, anyone here keep white cloud minnows?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 18, 2013)

dude was so beast, his book got an entire page close up

rip in pieces ;_;


----------



## Guiness (Dec 18, 2013)

ah well finished gash bell in 3 days. could have done so yesterday if i didn't have work.

it was an interesting read. cliche'd as fck but its be expected i guess. too many tears for my taste though but i enjoyed it all the same.

need moar manga to read no


----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2013)

Can confirm that as a non uk citizen the only Lostprophets song I know is Rooftops


Also, fuckdammit, Blaze vs Bullets as a quarterfinal? Damn. 

One of my 2 fav korean teams immediately getting eliminated, and prolly my number 3 team (frost) too cuz Ozone is a tough tough match as well.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 18, 2013)

i don't even know that song

last train home, that godzilla one and burn burn are the ones i can think of

i think they are all lostprophets songs


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 18, 2013)

Haven't played in a while until now. It's still the same, fuck bot lane and top lane is the lyfe for me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 18, 2013)

u guys never heard this song? this was the original based soundtrack to any FPS game video

[youtube]a6FyvK4DO6U[/youtube]


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 18, 2013)

never winning another aram again fml

9 losses in a row


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 18, 2013)

Tried Yasuo for the first time. Went jungling. End Score: 2/9/9
Tried it again. End Score: 3/5/5
Gave up and went top (because it wasn't taken for once). End score: 11/2/7


----------



## Chausie (Dec 18, 2013)

WAD said:


> u guys never heard this song? this was the original based soundtrack to any FPS game video
> 
> [youtube]a6FyvK4DO6U[/youtube]



i wonder if those comments were always disabled

think i heard this one before

i didn't really listen to lostprophets though. their fans were insufferable so it put me right of even trying to listen to them



was the one i remember the most

i kinda feel sorry for the rest of the band now, surely there are many idiots out there thinking the whole band are paedos


----------



## Chausie (Dec 18, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> never winning another aram again fml
> 
> 9 losses in a row



you can't start winning unless you keep playing!

just had a 4 healer aram comp, was fun! enemy team were a bit bitter though

i don't see why they play aram if they're going to get pissed off about the picks


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 18, 2013)

FINALLY 

I WIN

QUADRA KILL WITH NASUS

YESSS


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 18, 2013)

We all know Bullets is going to wreck Blaze.


----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> We all know Bullets is going to wreck Blaze.



Business as usual lol


Still would've liked to see Blaze at least get to semis


I think KTB deserves an OGN win

but are they strong enough atm?
Passing this question on to Vae/Darth/Ace


And surprisingly not to OGN-master 4n even tho he is unquestionably the most knowledgeable ogn-follower in this thread, he who has studied it religiously since the dawn of time


----------



## Guiness (Dec 18, 2013)

Didi said:


> I think KTB deserves an OGN win
> 
> but are they strong enough atm?
> Passing this question on to Vae/Darth/Ace
> ...



i dunno why you are firing shots at me

are you that ignorant or is wad about the only one with any sense in this thread? i don't think so but if time and time again i have even stated that im not too familiar with the korean scene and the most i've ever paid attention to them were the ones at Worlds, i would think that a jig has to be up if i started acting like a pretentious know it all when it came to the korean scene. :

either this is a bait or you are just being dumb, didi. 

anyway, i've been following the korean scene since winters started though (mostly kt bullets because its too tiring having to wake up 1am to watch ALL the games so i make a special effort only for the Bullets. i will usually watch the rebroadcasts of other games though if im not too busy) by end of ogn winter, i'll be a master korean analyst, np. 

btw, i already know you aren't dumb or anything of the sort, just being rhetorical but srsly, i don't know how is it if i argue something with any of you it means im a know it all. :\


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 18, 2013)

Please shoot yourself Kyle.

You can't even analyze your own games, and you expect to be taken seriously when it comes to comments on OGN games?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> Please shoot yourself Kyle.
> 
> You can't even analyze your own games, and you expect to be taken seriously when it comes to comments on OGN games?



in this thread master analysts for sure. 

but no, anyone can more or less spectate any game and understand whats going on, why teams do what they do and what it is they need to do to win the game. i like when monte, DoA or Jatt casts games the most though because they always add an extra thought which myself as a viewer hadn't even thought of and most of the time they are right.

LoL isn't like DoTA; one of its high points is that it was meant for the casual viewer so as to make it easy to understand yet entertaining enough for the viewer. pretty much all of us here in this thread aren't exactly casual viewers so most of the time when there are events etc, we often discuss the games.

doesn't take high elo alone to understand what goes in a pro game. and even if we didn't understand, thats why you have people like monte to help break down what exactly happened for  the viewer. so you'd still be getting something out of it regardless.


----------



## Austin (Dec 18, 2013)

it's not hard to know about league lol

mechanics are where high and low elo differ


----------



## Infamy (Dec 18, 2013)

Austin said:


> it's not hard to know about league lol
> 
> mechanics are where high and low elo differ



its like the opposite
there's players with good mechanics in gold and plat but they don't know what they are doing so they lose anyways


----------



## Guiness (Dec 18, 2013)

Austin said:


> it's not hard to know about league lol
> 
> mechanics are where high and low elo differ



not just mechanics, but moreso decision-making as well. most in the high elo range say around p1/d5 and upwards, its mostly decision making/shot callin the makes or break the high elo player. at least that s what i've been told from several sources.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 18, 2013)

it's all retrospect
it's easy for us to sit in a third-party environment and pick apart bad plays but that's after the fact and were not performing with money on the line and stress on the mind
everyone makes mistakes even faker and madlife


----------



## Guiness (Dec 18, 2013)

Infamy said:


> its like the opposite
> there's players with good mechanics in gold and plat but they don't know what they are doing so they lose anyways



yeah, thats what a lot of higher elo players say.

but even when watching streams, the streamer's mentality just makes so much sense to the viewer that you are like 'yeah, you are absolutely right.' and then you see the obvious mistakes from the enemy team or the streamer's team. its like, how can you ever think otherwise?

but its never the case when you play yourself. 



WAD said:


> it's all retrospect
> *it's easy for us to sit in a third-party environment and pick apart bad plays* but that's after the fact and were not performing with money on the line and stress on the mind
> everyone makes mistakes even faker and madlife



so true 

like im usually sympathetic to pro players and i believe that they do know whats best for them in whatever situation that they are playing in so i don't believe on bagging on them.

but lets say im watching football and my favorite teams Chelsea or Barca are playing, or in LoL its CLG, they fck up and they are losing badly and i'll be like the meanest person ever, question every damn thing that they do, even if i know to myself im not nearly as good as these guys or probably even understand how they think at that level of competitive play. in short, its just the fan in you that really wants well for your team but it pains you deeply when you seeing them doing shit.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 18, 2013)

Wait did you really just say Doa adds an extra thought you haven't thought off as a viewer?

You sure you don't mean MonteChristo? Cause he's the one doing the analyst shit, Doa is the play by play/joke caster.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 18, 2013)

wait wat

Uzi isn't even 17?  dat yung talent doe. but it seems he will indeed be joining LMQ eventually.

________

and Flash got a visual update. i think its actually pretty neat.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2013)

4N said:


> in this thread master analysts for sure.
> 
> but no, anyone can more or less spectate any game and understand whats going on, why teams do what they do and what it is they need to do to win the game. i like when monte, DoA or Jatt casts games the most though because they always add an extra thought which myself as a viewer hadn't even thought of and most of the time they are right.
> 
> ...



I don't agree with that. If anything Dota is easier to watch than Lol since it is more active. I don't really get the point about a spectator. Are you implying that you have to be a pro player to understand what is going on in a Dota game ?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> Wait did you really just say Doa adds an extra thought you haven't thought off as a viewer?
> 
> You sure you don't mean MonteChristo? Cause he's the one doing the analyst shit, Doa is the play by play/joke caster.



i added DoA in there cuz he always there with monte regardless and they always discuss the plays together anyway so i didn't think it would make sense in leaving him out. but i do understand that monte is the analyst. i can see why everyone love MontexDoA at the table though. 

IMO, Jatt is just as good as Monte when it comes to analyzing. favorite combo is JattxPhreak (idc if u guys hate him, phreak <3)


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 18, 2013)

Jatt is better than Monte at understanding the pros plays/decisions, but I think Monte does more research about teamcomps etc.

Jatt is a former pro player and Diamond 1, so his knowledge is expected.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 18, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I don't agree with that. If anything Dota is easier to watch than Lol since it is more active. I don't really get the point about a spectator. Are you implying that you have to be a pro player to understand what is going on in a Dota game ?



what do you mean by 'active'?

and im not implying anything with DoTA other than what I've already stated, and that is that its easier for someone to understand what goes in LoL than in DoTA but maybe I was being a bit too arrogant there as it does come down to preference. In the end I would defintely one has to learn both games to a certain extent to understand what goes on in either of them. DoTA without a doubt has a steeper learning curve though and thats where my comment concerning DoTA not being as easy to get into as LoL stems from. My bad. >_>


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 18, 2013)

GOD DAMNIT WHY DID THEY UPDATE THE FLASH ANIMATION.

Now I won't be able to see if someone flashed over a wall as clearly.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 18, 2013)

4N said:


> what do you mean by 'active'?
> 
> and im not implying anything with DoTA other than what I've already stated, and that is that its easier for someone to understand what goes in LoL than in DoTA but maybe I was being a bit too arrogant there as it does come down to preference. In the end I would defintely one has to learn both games to a certain extent to understand what goes on in either of them. DoTA without a doubt has a steeper learning curve though and thats where my comment concerning DoTA not being as easy to get into as LoL stems from. My bad. >_>



It's more active, he's not wrong.

There's a lot more shit going on during the laning phase and through out the entire game.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 18, 2013)

Battle Roar ( W ) Ferocity bonus healing numbers look a bit different - Seems to now be [ 20 + 10 per level  base heal  ]but up to 2x base heal based on health missing

So basically Tank Rengar is gonna be even stronger and unkillable while low HP?


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2013)

4N said:


> what do you mean by 'active'?


LoL is a farm fest in comparison. If anything the fact that Dota is more action packed makes it more accessible to a viewer.



> and im not implying anything with DoTA other than what I've already stated, and that is that its easier for someone to understand what goes in LoL than in DoTA but maybe I was being a bit too arrogant there as it does come down to preference. In the end I would defintely one has to learn both games to a certain extent to understand what goes on in either of them. DoTA without a doubt has a steeper learning curve though and thats where my comment concerning DoTA not being as easy to get into as LoL stems from. My bad. >_>




The learning curve is steeper, but that has to do with actually playing it not just watching. Naturally if you do not play one of those games you're going to be lost when spectating or not understand the significance. But if someone plays LoL or Dota regularly, I don't see why one would be harder to follow or analyze from a spectator view, neither one is exactly rocket science.

I think if someone never played a moba game, they wouldn't understand LoL any better than Dota tbh. Moba games are not intuitive in the slightest.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> It's more active, he's not wrong.
> 
> There's a lot more shit going on during the laning phase and through out the entire game.



oh ok. i wasn't sure.

even though the similarities are definitely there, i can't help but see DoTA as something very foreign, no pun intended. been watching DoTA streams lately and i still can't comprehend half ofwhat goes on. -_-'


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2013)

4N said:


> oh ok. i wasn't sure.
> 
> even though the similarities are definitely there, i can't help but see DoTA as something very foreign, no pun intended. been watching DoTA streams lately and i still can't comprehend half ofwhat goes on. -_-'



It's probably because you're comparing it to LoL on everything in your head. It's going to be weird because the game is very different from LoL, so you can't really look at it like that.

 If you learn it from the ground up it isn't hard to get. I understood a lot of the differences just from watching a youtube video or two.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 18, 2013)

Comparing Dota and LoL is like comparing CoD and Battlefield.

It's two games of the same genre, but they're completely different in the end.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 18, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> The learning curve is steeper, but that has to do with actually playing it not just watching*. Naturally if you do not play one of those games you're going to be lost when spectating or not understand the significance. But if someone plays LoL or Dota regularly, I don't see why one would be harder to follow or analyze from a spectator view, neither one is exactly rocket science.*
> 
> I think if someone never played a moba game, they wouldn't understand LoL any better than Dota tbh. Moba games are not intuitive in the slightest.



actually thats a fair point right there. I don't play DoTA too often so if anything thats why I still don't grip it really yet, even from a spectator point of view.

reminds me of when i first played LoL. Those good old days when i would ult a tower as Ashe thinking it would take it out.   Not gonna lie, sometimes i think had more fun learning the game than I do now. not saying i haven't stopped learning but moreso along the lines of not knowing what were you supposed to be doing to win.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> Comparing Dota and LoL is like comparing CoD and Battlefield.
> 
> It's two games of the same genre, but they're completely different in the end.



I was gonna say Mortal Kombat to Street Fighter in my post originally. CoD and BF work pretty well too, very different FPS games (despite what many people think).


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2013)

4N said:


> actually thats a fair point right there. I don't play DoTA too often so if anything thats why I still don't grip it really yet, even from a spectator point of view.
> 
> reminds me of when i first played LoL. Those good old days when i would ult a tower as Ashe thinking it would take it out.   Not gonna lie, sometimes i think had more fun learning the game than I do now. not saying i haven't stopped learning but moreso along the lines of not knowing what were you supposed to be doing to win.



I dont miss the early days for me at all. It sucked not knowing when to fight or how item scaling worked. Couldn't jungle either, pre level 30 I didn't know what the hell was in there.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 18, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> It's probably because you're comparing it to LoL on everything in your head. It's going to be weird because the game is very different from LoL, so you can't really look at it like that.
> 
> If you learn it from the ground up it isn't hard to get. I understood a lot of the differences just from watching a youtube video or two.



yeah, im gonna have to change the way how i perceive it.



Vae said:


> Comparing Dota and LoL is like comparing CoD and Battlefield.
> 
> It's two games of the same genre, but they're completely different in the end.



really? 

not gonna lie, after playing both games (i've played CoD way more. only played BF3 once), they all feel the same.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 18, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I dont miss the early days for me at all. It sucked not knowing when to fight or how item scaling worked. Couldn't jungle either, pre level 30 I didn't know what the hell was in there.



i used to build AD items on everyone  i remember building WoTA on Ziggs every damn time even if i was the source of AP on our team. Or go tank sivir.

dem days doe

also, if anyone is interested another OGN rebroadcast (prolly like the 2nd time today) is going on right now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 18, 2013)

how can people watch bischu

his music makes my ears bleed


----------



## Guiness (Dec 18, 2013)

WAD said:


> how can people watch bischu
> 
> his music makes my ears bleed



can't be worse than boxbox's playlist.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2013)

4N said:


> i used to build AD items on everyone  i remember building WoTA on Ziggs every damn time even if i was the source of AP on our team. Or go tank sivir.
> 
> dem days doe
> 
> also, if anyone is interested another OGN rebroadcast (prolly like the 2nd time today) is going on right now.



Veigar was the first champ I played, my AP was so low. I forgot, but I had a really low quota to hit at the 20 minute mark when I first started playing. Something like 20 Q kills by then .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 18, 2013)

also

day of defeat > bf + CoD

supwitit


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2013)

WAD said:


> also
> 
> day of defeat > bf + CoD
> 
> supwitit



BF is way better than DoD, unless we talkin 1942 then yeah, that hasn't aged very well .

I still never got around to playing DoD or CS source


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 18, 2013)

So you've played BF3 once and you claim they all feel the same.

FPS games are FPS games, no matter how you look at it it's all about shooting people and taking objectives.

MOBAs are MOBAs, it's all about taking towers and the nexus.
Does that mean they're the same? No, they're very different.

CoD is more of an arcade like shooter game which involves a lot of fast paced action with quick respawns and such. It's also more of a solo game, meaning you can win it by just being good yourself, you can't really do that in Battlefield.

Battlefield on the other hand tried to go for a more realistic approach with huge maps, veichle warfare, bullet drop and such, it requires more teamwork to win and is more a team based game.

And every FPS game has different gun control, like in CS:GO, it took me a while to get used to since the recoil and bullet stray/hitboxes are very different from CS: S and 1.6, though it's closer to 1.6.

Battlefield has a lot of factors, bullets dropping after a certain distance, a lot of recoil on certain guns.
CoD has a lot of guns with barely any recoil and it really does feel like an arcade shooter meant to just aim and spray.

EDIT: My favorite FPS games will always go in the order of Battlefield 2 > Quake > CS:GO > Battlefield 3 > 1.6 > CoD 4
Then the rest are not really note worth or I haven't played enough.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 18, 2013)

Q3 and UT2k3

oh god dem days of watching fatal1ty and zero4 face off lol

actually knew one of the earlier CPL winners for quake, wombat


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 18, 2013)

Wombat is still well known in the FPS community though.

Pretty sure someone I was watching played CS:GO with him yesterday.

Also it's fucking crazy how Fatal1ty is still one of the top earning pros from tournaments.

He earned around 450k in just pure tournament winnings if I remember correctly.

That shit is stupid considering how small the prizes were back then in comparison to now.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2013)

WAD said:


> Q3 and UT2k3
> 
> oh god dem days of watching fatal1ty and zero4 face off lol
> 
> actually knew one of the earlier CPL winners for quake, wombat



I remember CAL for Quake 3, damn that was a long time ago.

My favorite game was Team Fortress Classic. That shit was so fast pace, I loved it. If you knew how to play the game it was like a totally different experience compared to a pubber.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 18, 2013)

Yepp, only Jaedong in Starcraft has earned more than him.

240k from Painkiller, holy fucking ballsack.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2013)

Fatality holding it down for the FPS crew . 

Didn't even jump on the Halo bandwagon from what it seems and still mad guap.


----------



## Magic (Dec 18, 2013)

k gonna stream a skype game....

uhhhhhhh

should I link it?

We got a challenger tier yasuo jungler


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 18, 2013)

go for it l0l


----------



## Guiness (Dec 18, 2013)

RemChu said:


> k gonna stream a skype game....
> 
> uhhhhhhh
> 
> ...



sure, if you want.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2013)

reported remchu for you guys.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 18, 2013)

Just went 16-0 in CS:GO competitive because the enemy team decided to kick each other after 8 losses in a row.

Ended up being a 1v5 and 4 bots.

These people


----------



## Magic (Dec 19, 2013)

AW MAN 2 really fun games 

I should have streamed o.o


----------



## Magic (Dec 19, 2013)

How do i link the OBS to my twitch?

:S

third game of the night.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 19, 2013)

onto the season 3 finale of the walking dead. finally decided to try and catch up with this shit.

man, talk about the feels ;__;


----------



## Infamy (Dec 19, 2013)

I need to catch up on that too..But I have no idea where I left off.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 19, 2013)

god bless based lilypichu


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 19, 2013)

The Walking Dead is garbage.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> The Walking Dead is garbage.



b-b-b-but...

its cool


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> Battle Roar ( W ) Ferocity bonus healing numbers look a bit different - Seems to now be [ 20 + 10 per level  base heal  ]but up to 2x base heal based on health missing
> 
> So basically Tank Rengar is gonna be even stronger and unkillable while low HP?



Rengar had a rework a while back and its release on PBE was delayed due to S4 changes - maybe they are trying to implement it now


----------



## OS (Dec 19, 2013)

Thinking of starting Gintama. Should I?


----------



## Magic (Dec 19, 2013)

4N said:


> b-b-b-but...
> 
> its cool


obvious trolling


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 19, 2013)

No, I seriously think The Walking Dead is a shit show.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 19, 2013)

AD Amumu in Bronze


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 19, 2013)

its ok

more of a fun guilty pleasure show


----------



## Nim (Dec 19, 2013)

RemChu said:


> How do i link the OBS to my twitch?
> 
> :S
> 
> third game of the night.


----------



## Treerone (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 19, 2013)

i need a break from league

just constantly annoyed recently


----------



## Darth (Dec 19, 2013)

just played my first Yasuo game in the jungle. Was a lot of fun. solo'd baron at like 35 minutes. Very legit.


----------



## Magic (Dec 19, 2013)

man
these games

my sides

im dying

.....
asdasdsa
d





thank you found some stuff
gonna uh pretty up my profile and figure out how to get that donation button thing working. 
b4 i start streaming.

do I have to have the webcam thing....i kinda want to be private......


does twitch allow talk of weed? my friends seem to talk about it periodically.

welp

all of these questions and more will be answered.....

someday


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> also
> 
> day of defeat > bf + CoD
> 
> supwitit





DoD or DoD Source?
I prefer Source in term of gameplay, though DoD has much more content/classes/weapons than the Source-Version.
An other great WW2-game is Rising Storm/Red Orchestra 2.

CS&CS:S are what Trackmania (Stadium) is for racing games.
I played CS:S 1954hrs at least.. so my preferences should be clear. 

Battlefield has a great atmosphere (sometimes), I haven't played BF3 much because imho you need a group to play with and I don't like the meta-leveling for weapons etc. Aaaaand there are not enough maps.

Another awsum game I'd like to mention is ArmA (2/3). ArmA is - unlike most other games - usually not played public (ofc with DayZ they got a bigger public-scene). Usually ArmA is played vs AI in a ratio of 1:2-4 (2 to 4 times more bots than players, ofc it variies per mission), one mission is 1.5 to 4+ hours. It's played with mods that add a realistic sound-enviroment (for TS3 a plugin, so you hear ingame only the ppl around you or radio [where devices have different ranges], it's so real ), medicial systems, dozens of new weapons etc). One of the main-maps in ArmA 3 is 270km? (thats a lot), so it's a good possabilty that u just drive around for half an hour in a mission, especially when you move in a column (is that the right word?  caravan of cars). 
Dats enough.  (just wanted to show how awesome ArmA is/can be)


I started playing Test Drive Unlimited 2 again, cuz NFS got real shitty again and I don't know any other good arcaderazer that does not have a shitty "drift-all"-engine. ?.?


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 19, 2013)

RemChu said:


> thank you found some stuff
> gonna uh pretty up my profile and figure out how to get that donation button thing working.
> b4 i start streaming.
> 
> ...




Why you so greedy?

I don't think Twitch really cares about the topics you talk about.

Ctrl + F didn't find anything to "drugs", so I guess it's okay.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 19, 2013)

4N said:


> actually thats a fair point right there. I don't play DoTA too often so if anything thats why I still don't grip it really yet, even from a spectator point of view.
> 
> reminds me of when i first played LoL. Those good old days when i would ult a tower as Ashe thinking it would take it out.   Not gonna lie, sometimes i think had more fun learning the game than I do now. not saying i haven't stopped learning but moreso along the lines of not knowing what were you supposed to be doing to win.



Aye mate. I remember learning LoL, every character felt so different, new, and exciting. Same with DotA, I played both for awhile. 

On the topic of dota vs league, I don't agree that DotA feels foreign (simply because I played a lot of it), but moreso on the fact that DotA's mechanics and meta are so much different than League that I don't like. For example; there's no blue/red buff control, ganking is much more difficult and unrewarding, death is too unforgiving, too high mana costs and too low mana pools, too many 'active' items, needlessly complicating the game. There are no brushes (which may be a good thing), only 1-2 game modes at a specific time, there is no concept of 'poke damage', etc. There are plenty of things in League that SHOULD be in DotA, however only 1-2 things in DotA that should be in League. For that, the graphics are better in DotA and I wish League had those graphics. Also every character is free... no explanation needed.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 19, 2013)

Remchu m8 ill tell you a thing or two

If you start streaming, you have to ask yourself how serious you take it as. Something just for fun to fuck around with friends and have it recorded or maybe even have it as a job one day?

Generally in a streamer i am looking for decent quality video, regular streaming times (so its not w/e i feel like it), webcam and a mic, and interraction/entertainment.
In general when i enter a stream i can immediately tell if ill stay or not.

Also i'd like to hear your opinion guys on Top Lane Nautilus and Amumu, especially the former
Nautilus is stupidly strong with his shield - you cant fucking damage him and trust me that W hurts. Are mana costs hurting him that much?


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 19, 2013)

top amumu needs constant jungle ganks


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 19, 2013)

Okay, I'm going to try League tomorrow even if Wraith Night is still ongoing. I want to see if I can get the hang of it.

EDIT: Which champs are in rotation? I want to start with the hardest.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 19, 2013)

Ashe, Annie, Nunu, Sejuani, Orianna, Sona, Volibear, Morgana and Draven are on free rotation

Orianna is definitely the hardest champ of the list and in general a very high skill champ (like top 5 imo)
Draven is also kind of tricky to play but generally he isn't in that good of a spot now so you might want to skip him

Ashe/Annie/Nunu/Sona are really easy to play though if you want to change the pace


----------



## OS (Dec 19, 2013)

No one answered my gintama question


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 19, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> ganking is much more difficult and unrewarding



Only if you don't capitalize after a successful gank



Phanalax said:


> death is too unforgiving



Which is good since it reinforces the thought of not dying



Phanalax said:


> only 1-2 game modes at a specific time



You missed Diretide again, didn't you? 



Phanalax said:


> there is no concept of 'poke damage



Orb walkers, QoP, Sniper

Also, in League, its Boots first and potions, correct?


----------



## Nim (Dec 19, 2013)

Soo.. we started a 5vs5 fight mid. But our Jax decided to do solo baron in the middle of the fight and left his team dying. Wat


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 19, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Only if you don't capitalize after a successful gank
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For top lane

Doran's Shield + health pot
For mid lane, Flask + 3 health pots (you can wait in base for gold for the 4th pot, but when you get to 30 and higher level of play you will have to do invasions with your team or protect from one so you can't stay in base like that) or Doran's Ring + 2 health pots if you are more confident
For ADC Doran's Blade + 1 health Pot or Longsword + 3 health pots

Can't speak for support, for jungle start Machete + 5 pots always.

You'll generally want the yellow trinket especially as a starter. You should pretty much use it off cooldown - it gives you a free ward which gives you vision which is super crucial


----------



## Darth (Dec 19, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Ashe/*Annie*/Nunu/Sona are really easy to play though if you want to change the pace



bullshit annie isn't easy to play


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 19, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Only if you don't capitalize after a successful gank
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, but even if I didn't there were still only 2 game modes available.

I'm glad you're trying League, glhf. Orianna is definitely one of the hardest champions to play in the game but she's one of my favorites once you get the hang of her. I don't know how long you've played previously/who've you've purchased, but I recommend buying Annie simply because she's easy to play but hard to master, perfect for an endeavor to perfection. She was my first purchase years ago, plus she's cheap.

If this is your first time... it's different.

edit: 600th post yey


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 19, 2013)

This is my first time. 

@Gogeta
Appreciate the help


----------



## Guiness (Dec 19, 2013)

hyperion, which server do you play on?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 19, 2013)

SEA because I'm from PH.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 19, 2013)

can you add people from different servers?


----------



## Magic (Dec 19, 2013)

Top Naut sounds very viable, it would setup easy ganks for his jungler considering his kit. Naut's ability to initiate and also peel for his adc would be great for team fights.

I'm not too iffy on laning phase, but as long as Naut has that shield up he is so strong. I may try it out when I log on later, mana seems like it would be a problem though.

uh and his wave clear sucks ass? o.o not 100% on that.


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 19, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> can you add people from different servers?



You cannot  add EUW-Players when you're on NA & vice versa


----------



## Darth (Dec 19, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> can you add people from different servers?



If you belive you can hard enough you can do anything!


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 19, 2013)

ssshh >_> that was a dumb question


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 19, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Top Naut sounds very viable, it would setup easy ganks for his jungler considering his kit. Naut's ability to initiate and also peel for his adc would be great for team fights.
> 
> I'm not too iffy on laning phase, but as long as Naut has that shield up he is so strong. I may try it out when I log on later, mana seems like it would be a problem though.
> 
> uh and his wave clear sucks ass? o.o not 100% on that.



W is a splash (Like Hydra) DoT and E is an AOE damage/slow. If anything he has a strong wave clear


----------



## Darth (Dec 19, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> ssshh >_> that was a dumb question



Eh. I've seen dumber asked in this thread. 

just ask Maerala. He's asked like a bajillion more dumber questions.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 19, 2013)

just got victor back from the vets

cats are at their cutest when all drugged up


----------



## VoDe (Dec 19, 2013)

Trundle is too fucking fun

and his late game scaling is something else

> feed Rengar to 5/2/4 stats in first 15 mins, when yourself are at 2/6/2
> beat that Rengar + Veigar + Riven in 3 on 1 at 25 mins

like wtf?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 19, 2013)

I feel sorry for you Hyperion, Garena servers are complete and utter shit.

Terrible management, late patches, toxic as fuck community and certain skins aren't even avaliable.

There's a mechanic in LoL known as stutter stepping, which is pretty much auto attack cancelling while moving forward/backwards to get the maximum amount of distance covered while getting attacks off.

It might surprise you, there's nothing like it in Dota because the heroes have to turn around the entire way there, while the champs turn instantly here.


----------



## Magic (Dec 19, 2013)

Wendy's Jinx


'


kinda want this for a skin. 

Ult can be a cheeseburger


----------



## Magic (Dec 19, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> W is a splash (Like Hydra) DoT and E is an AOE damage/slow. If anything he has a strong wave clear


cost mana though....can't really spam (I tend to want to spam)

 

i was playing him last night too with my yasuo friend........:x


----------



## Morglay (Dec 19, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Top Naut sounds very viable, it would setup easy ganks for his jungler considering his kit. Naut's ability to initiate and also peel for his adc would be great for team fights.
> 
> I'm not too iffy on laning phase, but as long as Naut has that shield up he is so strong. I may try it out when I log on later, mana seems like it would be a problem though.
> 
> uh and his wave clear sucks ass? o.o not 100% on that.



Be careful not to end up constantly overextended. Seeing as he is slow as fuck I always took teleport as my 2nd summoner spell.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 19, 2013)

Tank Yasuo is actually best Yasuo! 

I was against Olaf top, I thought I could beat him early with D.Blade, barely didnt kill him and forced his summoners with Mumu forcing my flash. I then went another D.Blade and a D.Shield to keep that early power and HP for his E. I kept getting camped by Mummy and eventually died. I decided that...I would go Sunfire Cape! I actually still managed to complete it before finished finished his components and with my ult his armor didn't mean much in extended trades! I went Statik next because it is absolutely the best item on Yasuo and with no one else does it synergize so well. Then I finished my build in order of: Sunfire Cape->Statik->BotrK->IE->Randuins.

I am happy to say that I did in fact learn a lot this game. Including:

1. Doran's Blade is amazing on Yasuo and > D.Shield

Reasoning: His Q also procs the passive on it for each minion hit, meaning amazing sustain on a low CD.

2. Though Statik/IE with runes gives you the glorious 100% crit cap, many times it will be better to finish your BotrK second.

Reasoning: More dueling power for extended fights and allows you to fight tanks. Qs come up much faster: Extra AS when you have 50% crit is really great and makes up for not having 100% yet, better sticking power.

3. Yasuo is actually better top than mid.

Reasoning: I feel like there's hardly any difference in the tops he can beat from the mids he can beat. With his kit, he is actually a lane bully! It is very hard to trade him with that shield, dash stacks, autoQauto combos, tornado harass, and wall to block any ranged abilities if you have any. I don't like him mid because of the shorter lane distance which means that the enemy who is likely ranged anyways can take a few steps back and be safe from you. Not to mention an aggressively warranted playstyle will draw jungle presence very easily which is far more catastrophic to a mid lane than top lane. If a jungler ganks mid, he can immediately gank top or bot after as well as freeing up the mid to gank. While if a jungler ganks top, he can only gank mid after (not to mention you forfeit dragon control!) so if you're gonna get camped, it is best to do so top!


Also, as an AD carry, I feel like taking up the standard mid AP bursts spot is less than desirable, after all, you can be top and let an Ori mid! 

4. Don't use ult just for kills in lane!

Something that occurred to me is his ult is fairly short CD, why save it for a kill attempt (especially without your jungler or if you're against beefy opponents top) when you most likely won't kill someone? Reason being it's very easy and predictable when an opponent knows Yasuo wants to go for a kill, low hp and charging the tornado is telegraphed. So I think it's great to even tornado someone at 100% and then all-in them for maximum damage. With the 50% armor shred even beefy top laners feel the hurt and you can shove even sustain freaks out of lane with constant harass and trades dictated on your terms (Yasuo is the best champ in the game @ lane control). Make them back, gain advantage in farm, and your ultimate is back in no time, likely less than theirs.

Today's day off work was refreshing and what I needed.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 19, 2013)

Dyrus actually went like Hydra Sunfire Visage LW Omen, with Lucidity Boots

The Ult was on 15 second CD l0l (though that was post lvl 16, not sure about the Ult CD at first two levels)

Then again Dyrus likes to play Tanky shit instead of damage so he'd build ADC's tanky too.
I hope i can get enough IP for Yasuo soon enough. Rough week


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> Tank Yasuo is actually best Yasuo!



I knew it all along.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 19, 2013)

CDR probably benefits Yasuo the least out of any champion in the game, lol.

Q=not affected by it.
W=ok sure
E= No cooldown, can't be spammed on the same target though
R=yep

It wouldn't be worth it to build that way because his CD is 80/55/30. Yeah, almost 15 seconds with max CDR, but I don't think you should or would count on getting two ults off because 15 seconds is actually fairly long for any kinda fight, and it would be better to just do DPS then have some silly bruiser build


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> CDR probably benefits Yasuo the least out of any champion in the game, lol.
> 
> Q=not affected by it.
> W=ok sure
> ...



I know, i agree its bad on him, and Zerkers would've been better, i am just saying that with or without CDR his Ult is indeed on a very low CD


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 19, 2013)

So, since my OGN sub ran out and I'm broke.

Is anyone else subbing?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 19, 2013)

True that. 

Typical Dyrone.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> Tank Yasuo is actually best Yasuo!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



see i bloody told you

and you said i was just trying to bait you


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 19, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Wendy's Jinx
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



omg this is genius

don't know if they have use company names for skins though, might be like 'waitress jinx' or something

what would her guns looks like though.


----------



## OS (Dec 19, 2013)

VoDe said:


> Trundle is too fucking fun
> 
> and his late game scaling is something else
> 
> ...



He is secret OP top laner. I have always said this.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 19, 2013)

COmPUTER Pls


----------



## Chausie (Dec 19, 2013)

wads tin of peas strikes again


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 19, 2013)

''Zed has no skill, l2p n00b''

Gragas was crying the entire game, insulting me in german.

Called me a racist too 

And I have to add the greatest quote ''What language do you speak in Sweden? French?'' - Morglay 2013


----------



## Morglay (Dec 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> And I have to add the greatest quote ''What language do you speak in Sweden? French?'' - Morglay 2013



That never happened.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 19, 2013)

omg vae
no one cares

jk bby 
Last fight i had like 850 on Q and i think i even got a crit on Vayne - from full Hp to 350 Hp in one Q.
That was awesome


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 19, 2013)

How did that game last 50 minutes lol


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 19, 2013)

Because trying to siege against a fucking Gragas is a nightmare.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 19, 2013)

My pro siege skillz ended it finally.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 19, 2013)

We have 0 engage
Gragas poke wore us down and we had trouble getting turrets/inhibs
If we did engage it was always a pretty bad engage and Gragas would've just disengaged with Ult

Vayne was stupidly fucking hard to face, even as 384 armor Nasus with every AA reduction armor item possible.

Lee and Shyv were on our carries a lot so that was an issue too. Between Sona Ults, Slows, QSS, Barrier, Gragas Slows/Ult displacement and Vayne damage, it was pretty damn hard to do much.

We can't siege. We have no engage. Thats a fucking nightmare horrible team comp. If we had like Amumu we would've won every TF easily


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 19, 2013)

more importantly

how did u get rheeva to play a legit support


----------



## Juri (Dec 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> more importantly
> 
> how did u get rheeva to play a legit support



lol Waddles

pretty sure i said i was gonna stop the troll supports once i was on vacation.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> And I have to add the greatest quote ''What language do you speak in Sweden? French?'' - Morglay 2013



fucking giles man


----------



## Morglay (Dec 19, 2013)

Vae is just tryna knock me down a peg or 2 so I will revoke his bitch status. Ain't happenin' son.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 19, 2013)

Rheeva plays legit supports when he is with me, because I am a master.

Unlike shit WAD


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 19, 2013)

bot lane sucks i dont play well with others edgyasfuck


----------



## Didi (Dec 19, 2013)

yasuo trundle best top lane


junglers are for scrubs


----------



## Guiness (Dec 19, 2013)

the snowdown has been enable btw. 

finally have dark candy fiddlesticks


----------



## Chausie (Dec 19, 2013)

are you still on the loo kyle?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 19, 2013)

Chausie said:


> are you still on the loo kyle?



the what?

if you mean toilet, well, bust luck for me. :c

>goes to take a shit
>finds there is no toilet paper

ffffffffffffffffffffffff-


----------



## Guiness (Dec 19, 2013)

i hope this 1v1, 2v2 snowdown doesn't prove to be too toxic >_>


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 19, 2013)

THE LOADING SCREEN OF 2v2 IS AWFUL.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 19, 2013)

Nutcrako... I MUST HAVE YOU!


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 19, 2013)

Better rush that tear in 2v2


----------



## Chausie (Dec 19, 2013)

ty for the game on na tonight! was fun

apart from that bullshit game with the diamonds

that was anti fun


----------



## OS (Dec 19, 2013)

Yungmare is 4N right? I got frozen shen, so thanks.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 19, 2013)

dey call me



godsuo


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 19, 2013)

no point to showdown games 

too unbalanced and only gives you like 12 ip


----------



## Infamy (Dec 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> bullshit annie isn't easy to play



she's like one of the most noob friendly champions there is.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 19, 2013)

annie is for scrubs!!!!!! come at me darth


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 19, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> no point to showdown games
> 
> too unbalanced and only gives you like 12 ip



It's for fun, who gives a shit about IP gain


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 19, 2013)

so kassadin is now gonna have a 1.0 ratio on his W

yea like....yea


----------



## Guiness (Dec 19, 2013)

if i were broke, then yeah i would use that.

but i believe if you have the money to spare, at least try to help support something you really like. for me, i don't spend much money on anything so I use some of what i have on LoL and twitch. and i still keep money in the bigger picture of things.

im going to get an OGN sub soon doe. prolly with my next paycheck or so.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 19, 2013)

If you're getting an OGN sub, lend me the twitch acc.

I did lend you mine after all, right?


----------



## Morglay (Dec 19, 2013)

Should I get Voidstaff 5th on Poppy?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> If you're getting an OGN sub, lend me the twitch acc.
> 
> I did lend you mine after all, right?



i do not recall tbh. -_-'

but if you don't fuck around on it/change password or anything of the sort, sure. c:

i cancelled my subscription last time because i did it AFTER the finals so i was like fck it XD


----------



## Guiness (Dec 19, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Should I get Voidstaff 5th on Poppy?



yes, morglay-nim.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 19, 2013)

Why would I change the password? Lol.

That's such a dick move, and if I cared about keeping an acc alone I wouldn't have given my twitch info to every person who watches OGN here.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> Why would I change the password? Lol.
> 
> That's such a dick move, and if I cared about keeping an acc alone I wouldn't have given my twitch info to every person who watches OGN here.



its your in blood to steal and plunder. fcking vikings.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> If you're getting an OGN sub, lend me the twitch acc.
> 
> I did lend you mine after all, right?



Kyle: wad-sensei
MarovA: sup
Kyle: should i let vae use my account when i get it? i don't want to share it with him :c
MarovA: idk



Morglay said:


> Should I get Voidstaff 5th on Poppy?



>mfw u actually haven't ended the game before ur 5th item on poopy


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 19, 2013)

4N said:


> its your in blood to steal and plunder. fcking vikings.



We were also great explorers and traders 

RAIDING WAS ONLY A SMALL PART OF THE CULTURE.


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 19, 2013)

Lame. 200 RP short of SIlent Night Sona


----------



## Morglay (Dec 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> >mfw u actually haven't ended the game before ur 5th item on poopy



Well tbh I have never made it that far on Poppy so I was just wondering.


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 19, 2013)

What are your builds on Yasuo?
Do you prefer BT or Hydra?


----------



## Chausie (Dec 19, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> What are your builds on Yasuo?
> Do you prefer BT or Hydra?



build him tanky


----------



## Guiness (Dec 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> We were also great explorers and traders
> 
> RAIDING WAS ONLY A SMALL PART OF THE CULTURE.



LIES

U RAPED THE WOMEN TOO.

scum of the earth ;__;


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 19, 2013)

4N said:


> LIES
> 
> U RAPED THE WOMEN TOO.
> 
> scum of the earth ;__;



Women _ too_?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 19, 2013)

We only brought back the sexy ones though 

Not like Vikings are the worst that has happened, almost every culture I've heared of in the course of History has been worse than them.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 19, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> What are your builds on Yasuo?
> Do you prefer BT or Hydra?



BotrK better than both because of the sticking power of the active, the instant heal, the ability to fight tanks, and the AS to decrease Qs cooldown

Statik shiv/BotrK/IE every game (get 5% crit runes) and two defensive items, usually Randuins/GA

sometimes i get LW if my GA is active and they're being really obnoxious with armor stacking (re:Taric team)


----------



## Guiness (Dec 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> We only brought back the sexy ones though
> 
> Not like Vikings are the worst that has happened, almost every culture I've heared of in the course of History has been worse than them.


my heart aches at the poor girls who were stolen from their homes and treated like a man's plaything.  :c


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 19, 2013)

4N said:


> my heart aches at the poor girls who were stolen from their homes and treated like a man's plaything.  :c



my plaything aches at the poor girls who were stolen from their homes and treated with a man's plaything.  c:


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> BotrK better than both because of the sticking power of the active, the instant heal, the ability to fight tanks, and the AS to decrease Qs cooldown
> 
> Statik shiv/BotrK/IE every game (get 5% crit runes) and two defensive items, usually Randuins/GA
> 
> sometimes i get LW if my GA is active and they're being really obnoxious with armor stacking (re:Taric team)



Oh okay that makes sense. Thanks for the tip!

I usually start with D Shield + Pot then go into Shiv, Lucidity Boots, IE, Hydra and TF and a GA if need be.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 19, 2013)

Talking to Kyle about massive empires in history, mention the Persian empire.

''Oh, Xerxes was real?''



Kyle pls.

MURICA PLS TEACH BETTER HISTORY.
I don't even blame Kyle, I blame the murican educational system.


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 19, 2013)

Of course Sexrex is real.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 19, 2013)

might i recommend d.blade instead especially if you have lifesteal quints 

the passive on d.blade procs on multiple targets for ur Q so u get good sustain and strong trading power

also there was

several xerxes


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes, they were bad at coming up with original names back then for rulers.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> Talking to Kyle about massive empires in history, mention the Persian empire.
> 
> ''Oh, Xerxes was real?''
> 
> ...



life has taught me to not believe everything hollywood teaches us.

i blame 'murcia


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> might i recommend d.blade instead especially if you have lifesteal quints
> 
> *the passive on d.blade procs on multiple targets for ur Q so u get good sustain and strong trading power
> *
> ...



I did not know that. That's why I went for the Shield instead. 



Vae said:


> Yes, they were bad at coming up with original names back then for rulers.



Xerxes is still a cool name though. So is his father's, Darius. Atossa though just sounds like... A tosser xD


----------



## Chausie (Dec 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> Talking to Kyle about massive empires in history, mention the Persian empire.
> 
> ''Oh, Xerxes was real?''
> 
> ...



but on the other hand, the internet exists, as well as public libraries. 

can only blame a school so far, the rest of it is down to how the individual teaches himself


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 19, 2013)

Um, is there any way to prevent the pop ups from appearing whenever you get a kill?

How do you make the game window sized? I don't want to alt tab that much.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 19, 2013)

Everytime I get promoted I go: "Lol, I don't deserve this at all."


----------



## Guiness (Dec 19, 2013)

Chausie said:


> but on the other hand, the internet exists, as well as public libraries.
> 
> can only blame a school so far, the rest of it is down to how the individual teaches himself



by having something taught in school, you help to open the possibilities of what a person can learn in school. and give them reason for doing so as well.

like, i wouldn't  have learned what vae just taught me about the vikings or even go out of my way to learn had not i brought up the topic in jest. 

i think what you are saying is true to a certain extent but at the same time no one is going to go out of there way to research a random fact without a reason to do so or a purpose.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 19, 2013)

Chausie said:


> but on the other hand, the internet exists, as well as public libraries.
> 
> can only blame a school so far, the rest of it is down to how the individual teaches himself



not a good argument tbh


----------



## Morglay (Dec 19, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Instead of reading this shit go put on a porn movie like the creator of the interwebz intended.



Wisdom beyond your years.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 19, 2013)

was playing 1 vs. 1 with Annie vs. a Fiddle. Fucker was like 76 cs and my tower was a little below 1/2 HP. He kept spamming crow in the bush and the line was really pushed. He was too cocky and didn't think my blue trinket could save me.

He was in the closest corner of the bush near my tower. I use my trinket and I think he was just trying to win by cs so he didn't notice and then I Stun + Tibbers + full combo. 100 to 20 and just chased with flash and won. 

Felt good.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]_MqnfaaSrCk[/YOUTUBE]

apparently he gets a quadra right after and wins the game.

faker pls sydcuck


----------



## Magic (Dec 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> Tank Yasuo is actually best Yasuo!


told you guys tank samurai would be godlike


----------



## Magic (Dec 20, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Um, is there any way to prevent the pop ups from appearing whenever you get a kill?
> 
> How do you make the game window sized? I don't want to alt tab that much.


press alt+enter or go into options through the esc button while in game and adjust the resolution.


----------



## Nim (Dec 20, 2013)

holy shit need to spam arams to get this one


----------



## Magic (Dec 20, 2013)

FINALY GOT THE SETTINGS RIGHT

woo was worried i would need a new pc :X


----------



## Magic (Dec 20, 2013)

FUCK ES HIGH QUALITY STREAM


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 20, 2013)

[youtube]BkhFcVph-bU[/youtube]


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> THE LOADING SCREEN OF 2v2 IS AWFUL.



Why? 



So I just built 51% CDR.. now I know it's capped at 40%.


----------



## Nim (Dec 20, 2013)

RemChu said:


> FUCK ES HIGH QUALITY STREAM



I wish I could stream in high quality ~~ upload not high enough


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 20, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> I wish I could stream in high quality ~~ upload not high enough



20-30?/mth.. then we could at least double the upload. ♥


----------



## Magic (Dec 20, 2013)

hahaha u 2 are married ?


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 20, 2013)

No(t yet), but we lived together for the last 2 years.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 20, 2013)

Mr Nim said:


> No(t yet), but we lived together for the last 2 years.



wow thats so gay



Hyperion1O1 said:


> Um, is there any way to prevent the pop ups from appearing whenever you get a kill?
> 
> How do you make the game window sized? I don't want to alt tab that much.



Unlike Dota 2, LoL has a shitty, shitty, shitty client

So if you want to change any video/audio/etc. settings you have to do in from ingame.
But since you wont always want to play normals and such, you can go to Play > Custom > Create Game and just pick w/e options, w/e champion and youll get in game. Once you are there edit/change what you want to edit/change and just exit the game (Escape > Exit or something like that, it will ask you if you truly want to exit the game, say yes, you wont get banned or anything and it will be as if the game never existed but your options will be saved)


----------



## Didi (Dec 20, 2013)

>4n didn't think Persia was real



holy shit my sides


----------



## Xin (Dec 20, 2013)

You're from Germany as well Mr Nim?


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 20, 2013)

Snowdown Showdown sure is fun... xP


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 20, 2013)

YEAH! Got Forecast Janna through Mystery Gifting.

<3 <3 <3


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 20, 2013)

Gave Dryad Soraka in return HAHAHAHA.


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 20, 2013)

I gave somebody Zombie Brand and got myself Sheriff Caitlyn xP


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 20, 2013)

Poppy is so shit on Snowdown

Not cause of damage, cause she has loads but
Jesus christ i was about to kill Syndra by slamming her to the wall, i used my E, she fucking flashed, didn't get stunned, damage didn't apply, but my E went on CD.
And this happens on SR too but its so shitty here cause you are really reliant on your E to be able to deal damage afterwards and if you miss it you are fucked


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 20, 2013)

riot where's my giftwrapped poro skin

also im like 5-1 with annie on 2v2

so much burst


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 20, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> wow thats so gay



problem?





Xin said:


> You're from Germany as well Mr Nim?



Yep


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 20, 2013)

the poro icon is adorable omg


----------



## VoDe (Dec 20, 2013)

Trundle OP


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 20, 2013)

900 Q stacks on Nasus in Ranked
That game was mad fun i'd say

I was taking 2 inhibs infront of Trynd cause he knew he couldn't do shit anyway l0l

I am always stuck up between taking GA, Thornmail, Warmog or LW as my last item on Nasus.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 20, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> 900 Q stacks on Nasus in Ranked
> That game was mad fun i'd say
> 
> I was taking 2 inhibs infront of Trynd cause he knew he couldn't do shit anyway l0l
> ...



probably because they're all situational


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2013)

IE or go home doge


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 20, 2013)

Warmogs ftw!


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 20, 2013)

Infamy said:


> probably because they're all situational



Knew someone would say this

But it's like


Last team was Trynd Ziggs Amumu Lulu Jinx

I needed Tabi for Jinx/Trynd, but i also needed Swiftness to be able to get to the ADC due to Lulu/Ziggs/Trynd/Jinx slows.
I got the latter and it worked out well but still


Before i got my 6th item i had Triforce, FH, Visage and Omen.
Thornmail for the 6 item Trynd and the Jinx, GA for every case, Warmogs since their damage was pretty mixed/even, LW so i could oneshot Jinx and Ziggs to not waste too much time on them and maybe even peel better for my own carries


I did get Thornmail but i was very reluctant - i was thinking of getting GA instead simply because i was murdering the enemy carries and not Trynd, so more MR would've been extra good vs Ziggs and the Thornmail Passive not as needed.
We won ofcourse but still.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2013)

try ADC doge sometime

it rex


----------



## VoDe (Dec 20, 2013)

I finally found that hard carry champ that i needed for ranked...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2013)

u trollin' bro?


----------



## VoDe (Dec 20, 2013)

nope.jpg               .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2013)

so what champ is it


----------



## VoDe (Dec 20, 2013)

TrollMotherFuckingKing Trundle


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2013)

Didi said:


> >4n didn't think Persia was real
> 
> 
> 
> holy shit my sides



i said i didn't think xerxes was real, as in the actual character

didi confirmed for lack of reading comprehension.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> try ADC doge sometime
> 
> it rex



PROOF     IT


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 20, 2013)

i don't want them to nerf mundo


plz riot leave him


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> i don't want them to nerf mundo
> 
> 
> plz riot leave him



its gonna happen

the end is nigh


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2013)

YO EUROPEANS 

CLG BOUTA SMASH ALTERNATE REAL HARD

GET RDY FOR AN RED, BLUE AND WHITE WEEKEND CUZ AMERICA GONNA WIN THIS BOTA.


*Spoiler*: __ 



is what i would like to say


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 20, 2013)

CLG can't read indeed.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 20, 2013)

Sry but they ain't beating Gambit or Fnatic

they just won't

Cyanide > Meteos


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> CLG can't read indeed.



;________;

clg won all all of their scrims

can't win actual games

why god, this is too cruel


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 20, 2013)

Wtf I meant to write Didi can't read indeed but I was reading your post about CLG at the same time.

Brain pls.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2013)

VoDe said:


> Sry but they ain't beating Gambit or Fnatic
> 
> they just won't
> 
> Cyanide > Meteos



cyanide and meteos isn't as clear cut as that though

i think c9 is going to surprise us all in their games.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> Wtf I meant to write Didi can't read indeed but I was reading your post about CLG at the same time.
> 
> Brain pls.



brain farts are a legitimate issue.

like a time i was with my battles at funeral detail practice and we were talking about hats

i was going to say "but it keeps me warm" (referring to my hat)

for some fcking reason, the words "kiss me" came out of my mouth.

they didn't let go of that for an entire week.  ever since i told them one of our PT instructors  had the abs of a god, they make fun of what i say, claiming them as gay.

whats wrong with saying your PT instructors has abs of a god after he demolishes 2 entire platoons with his ab exercises??? 

it doesn't bother me... too much 

the struggle is real my swedish brother, it is real.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 20, 2013)

Kyle admits to being gay.

Finally.


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 20, 2013)

Is there any reason I should be affected by the matches of NA and EU pro teams?
It's not like NA teams only have players born in NA etc. o_o


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> u trollin' bro?





VoDe said:


> nope.jpg               .





VoDe said:


> TrollMotherFuckingKing Trundle



dude brode pls


----------



## Cronos (Dec 20, 2013)

got mah hearthstone key

FUCK LEAGUE


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 20, 2013)

why cant you guys just love each other


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2013)

dunno how to feel about sjokz on the analyst desk >_>

hopefully she just doesn't ask questions but also gives solid input as well. she does play the game as well so perhaps she'll do an ok job at least.


----------



## Nim (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## OS (Dec 20, 2013)

Just finished Gash Bell


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 20, 2013)

So instead of gay porn you watched ^ (use bro) scat?

You're fucking disgusting, Kyle.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2013)

god i love and hate aranae's accent

so damn strong

to the point where i can't even understand him sometimes because he speaks so rapidly.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 20, 2013)

CLG     CLG


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> So instead of gay porn you watched ^ (use bro) scat?
> 
> You're fucking disgusting, Kyle.



wat

^ (use bro) scat?

i dnt even know what you are talking about. o_o

vae pls


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 20, 2013)

mundo shyvanna on same team oh god pls


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2013)

Lol crumbzzz trying to justify Dig's loss because "we had 2 new members".

Alliance was a brand new team.

Can Dignitas just...

die already?


----------



## Didi (Dec 20, 2013)

4N said:


> i said i didn't think xerxes was real, as in the actual character
> 
> didi confirmed for lack of reading comprehension.



>Vae talks to you about empires
>mentions the persian empire
>this leads you to think 'what, xerxes was real'

There's a missing step here in the argument, which I filled in.
Now, there's two possible things to deduce from this. Either Vae mentioned Xerxes being one of the leaders in that empire, which then lead to the final step of you going 'Xerxes was real?'. 
Or, when Vae mentioned the persians you were like 'Hmm, what, the persians were an actual people?'  followed by 'Oh, so Xerxes was real too?'.


It has nothing to do with reading comprehension. I had to pick which of these scenarios happened since the explanation of the situation was severely lacking (unless I missed a post but I don't think I did), and I chose the one in which murikans are really really uneducated about a people that's not their own. Really not that far of a stretch


----------



## Didi (Dec 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> Lol crumbzzz trying to justify Dig's loss because "we had 2 new members".
> 
> Alliance was a brand new team.
> 
> ...



lol dignitas


been subpar ever since they lost voyboy, and complete trash ever since they lost IWD


it's time for them to go


----------



## Cronos (Dec 20, 2013)

SHUTUP DIDI AND TALK ABOUT LEAGUE


----------



## Didi (Dec 20, 2013)

NO


I HAVE AN ESSAY TO WRITE


so I can't watch atm, will start watching when I'm done


currently procrastinating but gonna start soon


----------



## Cronos (Dec 20, 2013)

god i love jatt


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2013)

alt with the goon tactics doe


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2013)

CLG 

CCCCC


LLLLLLLLLLLLL


GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2013)

love how the youtube link isn't mobile friendly 

fuck so i have to just read reddit/this thread posts

say what u want about own3d

but they didn't fucking dick mobile users


----------



## Xin (Dec 20, 2013)

Watching as well.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 20, 2013)

twitch working fine for me


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> Lol crumbzzz trying to justify Dig's loss because "we had 2 new members".
> 
> Alliance was a brand new team.
> 
> ...



2? What?

And they're not going to die. They'll probably be top 6 but never top 3.


----------



## Treerone (Dec 20, 2013)

Does Link even play Nid?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2013)

this game is painful to watch form CLG

like i cant even hate on ALT because they are playing well

but CLG is clearly begininng to panic and are beecoming desperate. like guys, pls, keep it together. :c


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> 2? What?
> 
> And they're not going to die. They'll probably be top 6 but never top 3.



guess he counts kiwi moving to support as a "new" player



Treerone said:


> Does Link even play Nid?



that's the champ he became known for in solo q and got recognized as



4N said:


> this game is painful to watch form CLG
> 
> like i cant even hate on ALT because they are playing well
> 
> but CLG is clearly begininng to panic and are beecoming desperate. like guys, pls, keep it together. :c



lost at champ select

Mundo and Shyv on the same team?

lol fkn k


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2013)

fcking clg

just fcking commit and finish baron. you hear it time and time again, do not half ass baron.

oh my lord

this heartache

and headache

typical clg like holy shi-


----------



## OS (Dec 20, 2013)

EU throws


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2013)

CLG
CLG
CLG
CLG

PLZ LET ALT THROW

DA THRTOWSS MY GOD


WHAT IS THIS


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2013)

oh well gg

da throws were entertaining whil e they lasted.

ALT throwing too hard though. If CLG can clean up their laning phase, then CLG definitely will have a better chance to win the next 2 after this one.

i feel like CLG has played their late game better though.


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 20, 2013)

Wow! Just wow!


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 20, 2013)

fucking lol gragas


----------



## OS (Dec 20, 2013)

what the fuck that gragas barrel.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> love how the youtube link isn't mobile friendly
> 
> fuck so i have to just read reddit/this thread posts
> 
> ...



If you are talking about not being able to watch YT videos on your phone

I found a trick online which worked for me
I can link you the video/tutorial if you'd like


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 20, 2013)

Barrel + Barrel = Atomic bomb!


----------



## VoDe (Dec 20, 2013)

AHHAHAHAHAHA FUCK YEAH EU


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2013)

CLG loses in some of the most embarassing ways

ALT shouldn't be smiling though because they got cocky and it showed when CLG almost rushed their base.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 20, 2013)

[12:30] zZImpactZz:: WHAT
A
RETARDED
ENDING
FSDFDSAFADFDSAFDSADSAF
WTF
FSDFSAFVDASFSFAFDSAFFDSF
THEY DO THAT WELL
AND COME BACK
AND LOSE
TO
THAT
FDSFSSAFFDFSAFSDFA

I have to agree to that.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 20, 2013)

4n your comentaries are retarded


----------



## VoDe (Dec 20, 2013)

They gotta ban Jinx from Doublelift tho


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2013)

Cronos said:


> 4n your comentaries are retarded



your face is retarded

but no, CLG lost that in a very embarassing way. no two ways about it.



VoDe said:


> They gotta ban Jinx from Doublelift tho



ALT needs to learn how to close out their games. That shouldn't have gone that late but hence, the throws are strong within both teams it seems.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2013)

not watching but from what i understood nid spears slowed their momentum down considerably


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2013)

also hard nien started flask on Olaf against a mel?e lane (aka axes almost never used def not maxed)

what a shitter


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 20, 2013)

How "old" ist the Alternate-LoL-team?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2013)

[YouTube]BelnLo9jcrk[/YouTube]

posting for myself mostly


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> not watching but from what i understood nid spears slowed their momentum down considerably



as well as dexer and aphro with the caccoons and hooks. 

really though, link and nien played well. it comes down to rush hour and dexter picking up their own slack. 

and again, they don't ban the shyv. :c

EDIT: they picked her. c:


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 20, 2013)

Looks like laneswap.. I don't like laneswaps. :/

one of the Alternates looks like a girl
its that kerp-thingy.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2013)

Mr Nim said:


> *Looks like laneswap.. I don't like laneswaps.* :/
> 
> one of the Alternates looks like a girl
> its that kerp-thingy.



me too. makes the laning phase pretty boring tbh.

i guess its necessary sometimes doe.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 20, 2013)

Creaton > DL on so many levels.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2013)

picks/bans for g2

reddit failing me


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 20, 2013)

The shitty Doublelift splitpush strategy strikes again.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2013)

CLG sigh

this looks all too familiar :c


----------



## Chausie (Dec 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> picks/bans for g2
> 
> reddit failing me



bans:
leblanc, sivir, kassadin for atn

leona, annie, ziggs for clg

picks:

atn

mundo
vi
syndra
jinx
thresh

clg

olaf
shyvana
gragas
tristana
lulu

looks to be top shyv and jungle olaf

i'm behind on the stream, just at picks and bans now. had to pause to sort some things


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 20, 2013)

BLOODTHIRSTER ON TRIST
SEE THAT 1.0 AD RATIO ON AUTO ATTACKS IS GOOD ENOUGH


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 20, 2013)

Jree with his flays is fucking impressive.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 20, 2013)

Doublelift's jumps are really bad


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 20, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> BLOODTHIRSTER ON TRIST
> SEE THAT 1.0 AD RATIO ON AUTO ATTACKS IS GOOD ENOUGH



Doublelift is an idiot, he builds BT on Vayne too.

I don't take any advice on how to play ADC from him, all he has is mechanics.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 20, 2013)

OH MY GOD CLG DIDN'T STAY FOR BARON, YET AGAIN.

God damn retards


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 20, 2013)

CLG are fucking trash at decision making.

Watching this gives me cancer.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> Doublelift is an idiot, he builds BT on Vayne too.
> 
> I don't take any advice on how to play ADC from him, all he has is mechanics.



BT on Vayne is much more legit than BT on Trist though

More damage with Q and E, and bigger crits late game so there is a reasoning behind it.

Against 40394903 HP Mundo and Vi BotRk would be much better anyway. Like when the fuck is he gonna stack BT


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2013)

gg

ALT pretty much outplayed CLG

all these roster changes and very little results. Saddening. 

like what is up with their decisions? like damn. :\

#allmyfeelsthrowintotheocean


----------



## Austin (Dec 20, 2013)

PM me if you want a Hearthstone Key. I got an extra.

Edit: Gave it away


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 20, 2013)

Trollolol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2013)

BT on Trist.

Fucking

lol


----------



## VoDe (Dec 20, 2013)

Get Wrecked


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2013)

who is even CLGs "brain" these days?

based on picks and bans and general decisions...

also i never liked "rush hour" because they always emphasized all that was wrong with ranked on NA just two clowns dicking around 

also never liked aphro tbh


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 20, 2013)

Doublelift is trash.

Gets outplayed by every EU ADC he faces.

NA is supposed to have the strong ADCs.
He's NA's best ADC? Fucking lol


----------



## Chausie (Dec 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> also never liked aphro tbh



but he's so cute!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 20, 2013)

Looks like Dyrus isn't taking back his shots. And Regi too



> Marcus ‏@LoLDyrus 15 Dec
> 
> @ggCMonteCristo I was kind of jet lagged and tired in that interview what I meant to say was hotshot is a little whiny bitch for bashing xdg
> 
> ...





> Andy Dinh ‏@TSMReginald 6m
> 
> You know you're bad , when you only post scrims that you win.





			
				WAD said:
			
		

> who is even CLGs "brain" these days?



Uh I don't think anyone is actually...

They don't exactly have a designed shot caller I believe. Dexter is suppose to fill that role


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2013)

CLG has a lot to work on. They shouldn't even worry about where they are in the world.

Focus on dominating NA LCS. If they can do that, then maybe they have what it takes to compete against other EU teams.

CLG looked better during IEM against Fnatic than they did against ALT.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 20, 2013)

Well that was depressing as hell. I really thought CLG would do better and AT LEAST get one game off. But they got swept and it kind of shows why they are a 5th place team at the moment. 

Still I believe they can improve and do better if they can just learn from their mistakes and decision making and positioning.


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 20, 2013)

That ad for a headset where u can take a call ingame.. epic.
How much is it?
200$ for shitty audio and even worse mic? o_O


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Well that was depressing as hell. I really thought CLG would do better and AT LEAST get one game off. But they got swept and it kind of shows why they are a 5th place team at the moment.
> 
> Still I believe they can improve and do better if they can just learn from their mistakes and decision making.



limitless potential. thats what CLG is all about.

#believe




*Spoiler*: __ 



;______________________;


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 20, 2013)

Sjokz looks like a high prostitute.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2013)

ITS PASTRYTIME FCK YEAH


*Spoiler*: __ 



 who the hell is this guy? D:


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 20, 2013)

Someone on reddit said Creaton was underrated.

How? He's been called the best ADC EU for a long fucking time, then he broke his hand unfortunately and ATN got shafted because of it.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 20, 2013)

4N said:


> ITS PASTRYTIME FCK YEAH
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



He did english coverage on LPL.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 20, 2013)

Dear god the fucking rapestache.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> Doublelift is trash.
> 
> Gets outplayed by every EU ADC he faces.
> 
> ...


really don't think he is anymore


Chausie said:


> but he's so cute!


zzz


Demonic Shaman said:


> Well that was depressing as hell. I really thought CLG would do better and AT LEAST get one game off. But they got swept and it kind of shows why they are a 5th place team at the moment.
> 
> Still I believe they can improve and do better if they can just learn from their mistakes and decision making and positioning.


if it hasn't happened in the last 2 years it won't happen now

it is literally their name to lack reason in their play


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2013)

THROWBELTER VS TROLTHELON

WHO WILL WIN?????????????

SEE NEXT TIME ON NA LCS QUALIFIERS!


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> it is literally their name to lack reason in their play



must change their name
pls george, it has to be done!


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 20, 2013)

I agree that Doublelift isn't the best ADC NA anymore.

I don't even think he's top 3.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 20, 2013)

Welp the XDGG vs Gambit match tomorrow isn't going to matter.



			
				4N said:
			
		

> must change their name
> pls george, it has to be done!





> They should rename themselves high voltage gaming.
> 
> Because they've got a lot of potential.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> I agree that Doublelift isn't the best ADC NA anymore.
> 
> I don't even think he's top 3.



i remember saying WT was a better player than DL

errbody bashed on me

;__;

DL has god mechanics but his decisionmaking is terror and i said thats what separated WT from Doublelift. 

not to brag, but just saying. and yeah, WT does dumb stuff from time to time but not on DL's level.


----------



## Treerone (Dec 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> I agree that Doublelift isn't the best ADC NA anymore.
> 
> I don't even think he's top 3.



Who would you put above him besides turtle?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 20, 2013)

I would think WT is on the same level as Doublelift. I never thought WT was better or DL was better.

But now I changed my mind. You were right 4N. 

(WT is still a bit of a troll)


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2013)

Treerone said:


> Who would you put above him besides turtle?



i have faith in DL but he needs to work on other portions of his game. His mechanics are solid as always but just thoughts behind his actions almost always questionable.

I feel like Sneaky is UNDERrated though I will agree SneakyNation botlane needs to improve ona  whole.

WT+Xpecial best botlane NA right now for sure.

edit: meant underrated gg


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 20, 2013)

4N said:


> i have faith in DL but he needs to work on other portions of his game. His mechanics are solid as always but just thoughts behind his actions almost always questionable.
> 
> I feel like Sneaky is overrated though I will agree SneakyNation botlane needs to improve ona  whole.
> 
> WT+Xpecial best botlane NA right now for sure.



Overrated? No one really hypes Sneaky because he's more of a utility ADC. Everyone pretty much says C9's bot lane is the weakest. I think Sneaky is a pretty decent ADC, I don't like Lemonnation too much


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I would think WT is on the same level as Doublelift. I never thought WT was better or DL was better.
> 
> But now I changed my mind. You were right 4N.
> 
> (WT is still a bit of a troll)



i dnt even think WT trolls. I think he just brainfarts at some of the weirdest times. O_O

but WT plays a lot of Solo Que. He constantly keeps his game sense fresh as well as mechanics. Scrimming against teams with no Solo Que will only get you so far. There needs to be a balance of both. From what I understand, CLG has been doing more solo que after worlds and they need to keep it up.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 20, 2013)

Sneaky is better than DL, so is RobertxLee.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Overrated? No one really hypes Sneaky because he's more of a utility ADC. Everyone pretty much says C9's bot lane is the weakest. I think Sneaky is a pretty decent ADC, I don't like Lemonnation too much



LOL

i meant UNDERRATED


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2013)

qtpie is definitely better than doublelift at this point (digs best player rly)

so is turtle

heck even robertxlee is prob better


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2013)

o damn me and Vae on the same page with the RxL nods


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> qtpie is definitely better than doublelift at this point (digs best player rly)
> 
> so is turtle
> 
> heck even robertxlee is prob better



im not sure about qtpie

whenever i watch his stream and he botlanes, he tends to lose his lane alot. I've seen DL with more success in the bot lane in solo que but then again Doublelift duo's with Aphro more than half of the time.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2013)

who gives a shit about solo q

qtpie plays with his team better than any other AD in NA


----------



## Nim (Dec 20, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> BT on Vayne is much more legit than BT on Trist though





WAD said:


> BT on Trist.
> 
> Fucking
> 
> lol



.... is it that bad?
I always go BT on Trist first ;;


----------



## OS (Dec 20, 2013)

EG will lose this.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> who gives a shit about solo q
> 
> qtpie plays with his team better than any other AD in NA



solo q is where you hone your skills the most though. just not scrims.

i dnt think qtpie is better than DL individually. if you are talking about how well he works with his team, then thats a different story completely.

and even then I'd rate Sneaky higher than Qtpie even. (teamplay wise)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2013)

@nim trist literally has no AD ratios so why would u get a BT


----------



## Nim (Dec 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> @nim trist literally has no AD ratios so why would u get a BT



For the lifesteal


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 20, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> .... is it that bad?
> I always go BT on Trist first ;;



Shoot yourself.

You only get BT when you need AD ratios, she has no AD ratios.

BotRK works 100 times better on her, she's an auto attack champ.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 20, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> .... is it that bad?
> I always go BT on Trist first ;;



It isn't bad cause it's an ADC item but it's definitely much worse than other options

You rush BT on ADC's like Graves because his Q and Ultimate (which are AoE) scale off of AD, so you want them to do a lot of damage.

You get BotRK on Vayne because she is primarily reliant on her Auto Attacks for damage - her Q is an AA reset, her W is an AA enhancer, her Ultimate enhances her AD (and with that Auto Attacks) and she has no abilities that REQUIRE high amounts of attack damage.


Basically, it depends on whether the said champion is more reliant on his/her auto attacks for damage or abilities too.


Because Tristana has no AD scalings at all (Her Q is an AA steroid and her Passive is a different form of AA steroid as well), we can conclude she gets all or most of her damage through auto attacks.



BT has high amounts of AD - so it enhances abilities with AD scalings greatly
BotRK has Attack Speed and % damage ON AUTO ATTACKS - so those that are reliant mainly on AA's can make best use of it.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 20, 2013)

4N said:


> solo q is where you hone your skills the most though. just not scrims.
> 
> i dnt think qtpie is better than DL individually. if you are talking about how well he works with his team, then thats a different story completely.
> 
> and even then I'd rate Sneaky higher than Qtpie even.



An ADC is not just about individual skill.

Which is exactly why DL sucks, because that's all he has.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 20, 2013)

Vayne Q is not an AA reset, what the fuck.

It only does AA resets if you roll against a wall at 2 specific points in the map.

L2P Gogeta.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> An ADC is not just about individual skill.
> 
> Which is exactly why DL sucks, because that's all he has.



i understand that completely actually.

that was why a month ago i argued WT was better than DL and everybody took me for a ride on the hate train. :\ I even argued for Sneaky being better than DL in that regard.

I wouldn't say DL sucks but he needs more solo q in his life. Scrimming all the time clearly isn't helping.

KR thinks solo q is vital. So does EU. when was it that CLG began thinking that solo queue wasn't necessary?


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 20, 2013)

I wanna know what the pc-problem was.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 20, 2013)

Solo queue is vital for personal skill, but you're only top tier when you can work with a team.


----------



## Nim (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks for explaining me guys. I really suck at builds haha


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> Solo queue is vital for personal skill, but you're only top tier when you can work with a team.



i agree.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> Shoot yourself.



you take that back!

no need to say such things to nim


----------



## Morglay (Dec 20, 2013)

Finally got that KMPlayer working. My antivirus didn't like it much, eventually got it sorted. Thanks again to whoever linked it.


----------



## Nim (Dec 20, 2013)

Chausie said:


> you take that back!
> 
> no need to say such things to nim



Awww Chausie 
I already forgot he wrote that after reading the rest of the texts xD


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2013)

wow what in the Fuck was that fight


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 20, 2013)

Wanna fight me, lesbo bodyguard?


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 20, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> Awww Chausie
> I already forgot he wrote that after reading the rest of the texts xD




It's okay, nobody cares 'bout the stuff vae writes all day.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 20, 2013)

Fuck you Mr. Nim.

I'm important to this thread.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> Wanna fight me, lesbo bodyguard?



bring it


----------



## Morglay (Dec 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> Wanna fight me, lesbo bodyguard?



If this happens I demand my royalties. Bitch.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2013)

oh west
how irrelevant u have become since Akali has become irrelevant


----------



## Chausie (Dec 20, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> Awww Chausie
> I already forgot he wrote that after reading the rest of the texts xD



<3



Mr Nim said:


> It's okay, nobody cares 'bout the stuff vae writes all day.



exactly!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2013)

ulting the guy with hourglass


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 20, 2013)

that robertxlee.. no idea where he wanted to go.. o_o


----------



## Magic (Dec 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> ulting the guy with hourglass



That was so funny


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 20, 2013)

Wtf, who makes a call to 2v1 Riven when they're getting sieged at bot


----------



## Magic (Dec 20, 2013)

Westrice has been pretty useless, damn :/


----------



## OS (Dec 20, 2013)

why is eg taking so long?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 20, 2013)

Cause it's EG?


----------



## VoDe (Dec 20, 2013)

EU > NA

deal with it


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 20, 2013)

I think EG tried to do it safe and don't overextend.
though after a few hours even the surpressed team will get fullbuilds.. they did it at least.



I guess Chausie's heart melted when krepo smiled and waved into the cam. 

U use molt/molten etc only as an adjective?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 20, 2013)

NA server > EU server.

We have that at least. Still, I root for my NA teams.

Also I don't know why people count out EG. They're experienced pros against an amateur team


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2013)

i think c9 will beat fnatic

not sure why, gut?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> i think c9 will beat fnatic
> 
> not sure why, gut?



I have an uneasy feeling about that actually.

I think XDGG will do well against Gambit. But Gambit looks stupidly strong in IEM Cologne so people count out XDGG. Then again, their match won't matter win or lose lol


----------



## Chausie (Dec 20, 2013)

Mr Nim said:


> I guess Chausie's heart molt when krepo smiled and waved into the cam.



spoilers dude!

i'm far behind due to having to pause it!! 

also, vae, what happened to your better avatar?

and krepo is just beautiful on leona, it's like he isn't just playing her, he is her


----------



## OS (Dec 20, 2013)

>comparing Snoopeh to Beckham. 

hue.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 20, 2013)

I TOOK IT OFF.

Fnatic will beat C9.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> I TOOK IT OFF.
> 
> Fnatic will beat C9.



but why would you do that, it was better


----------



## Magic (Dec 20, 2013)

Playing a windowed game while listening to the stream....

talk about overindulgence.


----------



## Darth (Dec 20, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I have an uneasy feeling about that actually.
> 
> I think XDGG will do well against Gambit. But Gambit looks stupidly strong in IEM Cologne so people count out XDGG. Then again, their match won't matter win or lose lol



If XDGG beats Gambit 2-0 we'll be tied and it'll be all up to C9 to win us the BotA. 

Ofc their match matters.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> If XDGG beats Gambit 2-0 we'll be tied and it'll be all up to C9 to win us the BotA.
> 
> Ofc their match matters.



If XDGG loses, NA can still win if C9 wins. If XDGG wins, C9 breaks the tie breaker. All in all, only C9 needs to win for NA. 

Edit: wait i looked it up. If XDGG wins, NA will have 4 points over EU's 2 points. It wouldn't be tied. We are tied now however. Point system op


----------



## Darth (Dec 20, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> If XDGG loses, NA can still win if C9 wins. If XDGG wins, C9 breaks the tie breaker. All in all, only C9 needs to win for NA.
> 
> Edit: wait i looked it up. If XDGG wins, NA will have 4 points over EU's 2 points. It wouldn't be tied. We are tied now however. Point system op



wait, wat? I don't get this. 

Alliance 2-0'd Dig.
TSM 2-0'd LD.
ATN 2-0'd CLG. 

Shouldn't EU be ahead by a set already? XDGG has to 2-0 Gambit for NA to strike even no?


----------



## Nim (Dec 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]4QbAK2zTf1c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> wait, wat? I don't get this.
> 
> Alliance 2-0'd Dig.
> TSM 2-0'd LD.
> ...



Nah it's based off of the points on the matches based on the LCS standings

Alliance vs Dig was worth 1 point. (4th place vs 4th place)
TSM vs LD was worth 2 points. (2nd place vs 2nd Place)
ATN vs CLG was worth 1 point.  (5th place vs 5th place)
(So we are 2-2 in terms of points NA-EU)
XDGG vs Gambit is only worth 2 points and C9 vs Fnatic is worth 3 points.

We're tied right now because of TSM winning over LD and have 2 points.

If XDGG wins, we'd be 4-2. If XDGG loses, we'd be 2-4. But none of it matters because whoever wins in the C9 vs Fnatic wins the region matchups (since its worth 3 points)


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2013)

oh wow

brokenshard pls :S


----------



## Treerone (Dec 20, 2013)

Nerf red buff.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 20, 2013)

just saw the first eg game

i like how before it started, eg were all like 'ye, game could go either way, will be hard' and seeming not that fussed, whilst the na team are just 'we are better and we will beat them'

ALSO I NEED A GIF OF THAT KREPO WAVE AT THE END

anyone seen one?


----------



## OS (Dec 20, 2013)

Chausie said:


> just saw the first eg game
> 
> i like how before it started, eg were all like 'ye, game could go either way, will be hard' and seeming not that fussed, whilst the na team are just 'we are better and we will beat them'
> 
> ...



Got something better


----------



## Darth (Dec 20, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Nah it's based off of the points on the matches based on the LCS standings
> 
> Alliance vs Dig was worth 1 point. (4th place vs 4th place)
> TSM vs LD was worth 2 points. (2nd place vs 2nd Place)
> ...



Do you win/lose more points for winning with a 2-0 sweep or is it just a flat reward based off the victory?



4N said:


> oh wow
> 
> brokenshard pls :S



yep, he's bad.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 20, 2013)

Darth said:
			
		

> Do you win/lose more points for winning with a 2-0 sweep or is it just a flat reward based off the victory?



Just a flat reward based off of the victory.


----------



## OS (Dec 20, 2013)

this game is putting me to sleep


----------



## Darth (Dec 20, 2013)

welp

guess we gotta believe in C9 to take the win


----------



## Darth (Dec 20, 2013)

brokenshard and bubbadub so heavy. Westrice and Roberto can't carry it all on their own.

If only Arthelon was playing at his best. He's been pretty underwhelming these past two games.


----------



## Magic (Dec 20, 2013)

DTG should /ff after that baron steal.

damn was that bad


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2013)

dat yung eugene doe making strong cases


----------



## VoDe (Dec 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> welp
> 
> guess we gotta believe in C9 to take the win



lol

thinking that C9 would beat Fnatic

won't happen dude


----------



## Darth (Dec 20, 2013)

VoDe said:


> lol
> 
> thinking that C9 would beat Fnatic
> 
> won't happen dude



It's not like they got stomped at worlds bro. C9 definitely has a chance to win. I'm definitely cheering for them regardless.

I never had any hope for CLG though.


----------



## Darth (Dec 20, 2013)

Brokenshard should go back to Israel. He doesn't belong in NA.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 20, 2013)

I don't think people should base a team off of scrims zzzz. No point in winning scrims if you can't win where it counts


----------



## Magic (Dec 20, 2013)

WHY DIDNT THEY BAN ZIGGS?!?!?!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 20, 2013)

Ziggs isn't that big of a threat for DTG it seems. Pobelter did well but ziggs wasn't a deciding factor why they lost in the first two games. (He missed a few ults too)


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 20, 2013)

Well shit. Maybe they should ban Ziggs cause they can't counter him


----------



## Maerala (Dec 20, 2013)

I woke up early for this abortion.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 20, 2013)

Pro players suck with predictions


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2013)

VoDe said:


> lol
> 
> thinking that C9 would beat Fnatic
> 
> won't happen dude



You sound as if u think c9 will get crushed or some shit. If fnatic anywhere near the same strength they were at IEM, I think we can expect fnatic to be in some trouble.

I believe c9 will win against fnatic.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 20, 2013)

eh, just realised, i'm gonna have to pay a lot more attention to the na lcs now that krepo and yellowpete are in it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2013)

I think I'm dying


----------



## Chausie (Dec 20, 2013)

don't do that wad, it's not very good for you


----------



## Chad (Dec 20, 2013)

Last week, I swore to uninstall this game and never play it. But now, I installed again. This game is too tempting, no matter how cancerous it may be.


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 20, 2013)

Astral said:


> Last week, I swore to uninstall this game and never play it. But now, I installed again. This game is too tempting, no matter how cancerous it may be.



I totally feel the same way! 


I think I thrive in only very good teamwork condition. Otherwise I kind of suck so bad. Maybe it's because I only play Zyra and Morgana these days.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 20, 2013)

this must be a low chance, but i just got paired in an aram with someone on my friends list, who i haven't spoken to in months



it prob looks like i just queued with him, but i swear i didn't! 

also, supports most OP in aram

(we even said to the enemy team that they should get a morellos. but nope! too much sense!)


----------



## Infamy (Dec 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> I agree that Doublelift isn't the best ADC NA anymore.
> 
> I don't even think he's top 3.



Doublelift isn't even top 10 anymore


----------



## Infamy (Dec 20, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I don't think people should base a team off of scrims zzzz. No point in winning scrims if you can't win where it counts



Winning a scrim literally means nothing unless you're winning like 80% of them out of a lot..
Scrims are just practice, testing new strats level ones and comps, and if shit doesn't work out the teams usually just leave when they are getting far behind to save time so there's never even comebacks


----------



## Maerala (Dec 20, 2013)

Chausie said:


> this must be a low chance, but i just got paired in an aram with someone on my friends list, who i haven't spoken to in months
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That reminds me of that ARAM where we got 4 supports and the luckiest Caitlyn in the world.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 20, 2013)

So mad right now. I was playing Eve jungle and was doing ok (1 - 1 - 4). Help Riven top vs. a Garen that was bullying her. Help Gragas mid vs. a Orianna and then he was owning her so bad it wasn't funny.

I went to bot one time and they were kinda fucked cause Shyvana ganked mostly there. I did my thing in top and mid and did some counter jungling. One time i went bot i died but we killed Sivir and Soraka. Draven double and free Dragon.

We were 9 - 10 in kills, 3 - 4 in towers but had a Dragon, so in my book we were even as fuck. Orianna left and they even tell us that. Gragas was acting like a prick and almighty fuck. We failed to do a tower dive cause Draven was kinda bad. So he goes on a rant and went AFK....

We were even and this fat fuck go afk cause Draven fucked up. We obv. lost cause our bot was kinda behind and Riven and Eve vs. a Garen and a Shyvana peeling had nothing to do.


----------



## Magic (Dec 20, 2013)

holy shit i was just playing eve and had a riven top

we wrecked hard

and I HAD A ENEMY GAREN TOP TOO

lol


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 20, 2013)

CAN'T AFFORD KT ROLSTER ICON.

FUCK ME.


----------



## Chad (Dec 21, 2013)

I just started on euw. 180 ping right off the bat.

#thelagisreal


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 21, 2013)

The 180 ping is because you don't live close to the servers.

Not because EUW lags.
I have 30 ping.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

Shozan said:


> So mad right now. I was playing Eve jungle and was doing ok (1 - 1 - 4). Help Riven top vs. a Garen that was bullying her. Help Gragas mid vs. a Orianna and then he was owning her so bad it wasn't funny.
> 
> I went to bot one time and they were kinda fucked cause Shyvana ganked mostly there. I did my thing in top and mid and did some counter jungling. One time i went bot i died but we killed Sivir and Soraka. Draven double and free Dragon.
> 
> ...



word of advice friend

when you play eve, concentrate most of your efforts on camping bot

bot is in effect the best lane to gank as a jungler, always, it is just exceedingly difficult for most junglers to successfully assault pre-6 due to the nature of it being covered better by wards (though not as much in this preseason4 with supports generally only having 1 ward at most at start and only trinkets to rely on) 

that said, you're eve, you laugh at wards

not to mention that eve is actually frighteningly susceptible to counterganking especially in the early levels when you want to hit mid or top

but if you can snowball bot, and get double kill after double kill

the game is w0n


----------



## Shozan (Dec 21, 2013)

they are destroying all the NA teams in that BoA stuff, aint them?

Also, just spammed Heimer on the 1 vs. 1... Yeah, I'm a bad man


----------



## Infamy (Dec 21, 2013)

Shozan said:


> they are destroying all the NA teams in that BoA stuff, aint them?
> 
> Also, just spammed Heimer on the 1 vs. 1... Yeah, I'm a bad man



lol then you realize heimers turrets let your opponent get 100 cs easier


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 21, 2013)

But only if it's a ranged champ.


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 21, 2013)

Astral said:


> Last week, I swore to uninstall this game and never play it. But now, I installed again. This game is too tempting, no matter how cancerous it may be.





Norngpinky said:


> I totally feel the same way!
> 
> 
> I think I thrive in only very good teamwork condition. Otherwise I kind of suck so bad. Maybe it's because I only play Zyra and Morgana these days.




You guys need an Addiction Counsellor.

How about WoW? Afaik it's less raging.
MechWarrior Online shold be less raging too and one round is just ~10 minutes.

You could smoke some weed before playing, may be it relaxes your nerves and you don't have those big problem of actually caring if you're going to loose because of some stupid idiots in your team.


----------



## Magic (Dec 21, 2013)

/.  ./ 
sorry wad and ramen guy zzz


----------



## Xin (Dec 21, 2013)

New game mode showdown. 

playing


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2013)

Best Kayle core build pls.


----------



## Darth (Dec 21, 2013)

Chaos said:


> Best Kayle core build pls.



Nashors/Lich/Void/DFG


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 21, 2013)

Darth said:


> Nashors/Lich/Void/DFG



I'd go Deathcap/Zhonyas instead of DFG.

But that's just me.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 21, 2013)

Any links to the best Kog'Maw guide?


----------



## Darth (Dec 21, 2013)

DFG gives you more damage than Deathcap tbh. Zhonyas is situational, and you already have your ult which is already a free zhonyas but sometimes you do need to build it, especially if they have heavy single target focus. 

I'd maybe get it last item after DFG.


----------



## Darth (Dec 21, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Any links to the best Kog'Maw guide?








Enjoy


----------



## Chausie (Dec 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> The 180 ping is because you don't live close to the servers.
> 
> Not because EUW lags.
> I have 30 ping.



yep, i have shitty internet and get around 40 ping average


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 21, 2013)

DFG only gives you more damage on to 1 person, which is great if you're going for picks.

Deathcap/Zhonya's is more damage overall in teamfights because the E does more damage, which is better if you have a teamfighting comp.


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Any links to the best Kog'Maw guide?



Depends. Do you want AD or AP kog?


----------



## Muk (Dec 21, 2013)

so i find aram a lot more enjoyable than the standard game 
less serious and less bitching so it's really a good game


----------



## Chausie (Dec 21, 2013)

Muk said:


> so i find aram a lot more enjoyable than the standard game
> less serious and less bitching so it's really a good game



same for me!

arams are great fun


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 21, 2013)

ARAMs are boring as shit.

Only fun for bad players.


----------



## Darth (Dec 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> DFG only gives you more damage on to 1 person, which is great if you're going for picks.
> 
> Deathcap/Zhonya's is more damage overall in teamfights because the E does more damage, which is better if you have a teamfighting comp.



Kayle's all about bursting one person anyway. There's a reason you buy DFG on her and other burst mages. 

ultimately I guess it comes down to preference. If you want the damage amp from DFG and the 10% cdr or just more ap it's really up to you. DFG just synergizes with kayle's kit really well because her passive's MR shred further amplifies the damage from the rest of her kit. And the cdr is near crucial on her as well. 

Sure you'll do more splash damage with a deathcap but, Splash damage isn't really a priority on her anyway. Increased single target damage on her is the main priority.


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> ARAMs are boring as shit.
> 
> Only fun for bad players.




May be you can only play 1-3 champs and suck on every one else..


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 21, 2013)

I know some authors become enamored with some of their characters, but Kishi takes it too far sometimes. His Madara wank has honestly surpassed his Minato and Itachi wank.

 Dude tanks tail beast slashes that supposedly can crush mountains, blitzes sage naruto, beats opponents by just looking at them etc. It really ruins the characters, because they go from awesome badass to lol I entered the god mode cheat.

Also, people asking for doublift to be benched on reddit, when honestly the problem is the whole teams' decision making. He isn't the best anymore but he certainly isn't far from top in na imo.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 21, 2013)

Hardest game of my life
Tristana walked into basically melee range to auto anyone in fights. 
Also that Ashe's build, I don't know how someone could build like that in plat 1 games.


----------



## Darth (Dec 21, 2013)

Mr Nim said:


> May be you can only play 1-3 champs and suck on every one else..


looool. 

Nah Vae can play a reasonable amount of champions. At least 20 or so confidently in ranked. And maybe another 25 or so at least in normals. 

He's right though. I also find arams to be tedious and boring. I don't think they're fun at all tbh. I rarely play them and I'd much rather play Summoners Rift or Dominion. 


Seraphoenix said:


> I know some authors become enamored with some of their characters, but Kishi takes it too far sometimes. His Madara wank has honestly surpassed his Minato and Itachi wank.
> 
> Dude tanks tail beast slashes that supposedly can crush mountains, blitzes sage naruto, beats opponents by just looking at them etc. It really ruins the characters, because they go from awesome badass to lol I entered the god mode cheat.
> 
> Also, people asking for doublift to be benched on reddit, when honestly the problem is the whole teams' decision making. He isn't the best anymore but he certainly isn't far from top in na imo.



Yeah I have zero idea what Kishi was thinking when he had Madara jump into 7 Bijuu without his eyes and proceeded to get annihilated. Like wtf dude? You just came back to life, are you trying to get yourself killed again?

As for DL and CLG. DL most definitely isn't the real problem. Their bot lane is good, and has the potential to be the best in NA but, as a team they have no real shotcaller. And their solo lanes are definitely lacking. Link is good but he doesn't carry and Nien just hasn't been playing well at all. IMO they need a top laner that can direct the team and win lane. Someone like Maknoon or Reapered or something.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 21, 2013)

Darth said:


> Yeah I have zero idea what Kishi was thinking iwhen he had Madara jump into 7 Bijuu without his eyes and proceeded to get annihilated. Like wtf dude? You just came back to life, are you trying to get yourself killed again?
> 
> As for DL and CLG. DL most definitely isn't the real problem. Their bot lane is good, and has the potential to be the best in NA but, as a team they have no real shotcaller. And their solo lanes are definitely lacking. Link is good but he doesn't carry and Nien just hasn't been playing well at all. IMO they need a top laner that can direct the team and win lane. Someone like Maknoon or Reapered or something.


 
I wholeheartedly agree with your clg analysis. They really need a good shotcaller and a better toplaner. It's very easy to point fingers at doublelift when in the current meta, of mundo, shyvanna and olaf, adc's can't carry as much even when fed.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 21, 2013)

What is the problem with Mundo and Shyv 
Seriously whats with so many people complaining about them

I can understand facing Olaf as an ADC would be frustrating but holy fuck

Would you rather face Jax, Nasus, Irelia?
All these 2 champs have is MS buffs, get Red Buff + Furor, suddenly, they can't ever catch you.

God forbid the support or mid laner builds Morellonomicon or the Support ignites Mundo
From what i watched DL yesterday, he just split pushed stupidly and jumped into fights like a retard

Shyv and Mundo might be strong but my friend there have been tons of champs that are more annoying than those two


----------



## Infamy (Dec 21, 2013)

More annoying than Mundo
lol
Gogeta plz


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 21, 2013)

Infamy said:


> More annoying than Mundo
> lol
> Gogeta plz



I've beaten multiple Mundos with Jarvan, Darius, Jax

Yeah he gets annoying and is one of those champs that even when behind can just go full tank and be annoying but


While some of the annoying champs have been nerfed do you know how frustrating it is/was to face Singed, Rumble, Tryndamere, Aatrox, Cho, Ryze?

Ryze, Singed and Tryndamere in particular could go 0-10 and still get back after like 1 or 2 completed items.

Hell even facing Darius and Irelia was stupid. If you died once to Darius he would've killed you if you ever came close to CS (though his glaring weaknesses kept him in line like they do now), and Irelia could go 0-3 and still fuck you up when she reached level 9. Even now it's like that more or less.

Mundo is a bitch but any Duelist or even those who don't specify in dueling can do very well with BoTRK vs. Him.
Far more ways to fight him than a fed Jax or Ryze.


Also - if all else fails - Kassadin.


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 21, 2013)

Darth said:


> looool.
> 
> Nah Vae can play a reasonable amount of champions. At least 20 or so confidently in ranked. And maybe another 25 or so at least in normals.
> 
> He's right though. I also find arams to be tedious and boring. I don't think they're fun at all tbh. I rarely play them and I'd much rather play Summoners Rift or Dominion.




I only tried to be as rude as Vae always is.

I know that ARAM is not like "normal"-games and skill doesn't matter that much.
But it's still a play mode that won't say anything about someone's skill etc, because it's just a very different style of play.


----------



## Darth (Dec 21, 2013)

Mr Nim said:


> I only tried to be as rude as Vae always is.



Hah. You've got a loooong way to go bud.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 21, 2013)

Mundo is as strong as someone that is fed while being like 0-15. And there's nothing more "annoying" than the sound of a cleaver hitting you over and over again while you lose 500~ hp every time it hits. It doesn't matter if Tryndamere or Jax can 1v1 Mundo late anyways cause Mundo is going to be grouped and Jax and Trynd are useless compared to Mundo in teamfights. 

+ Mundo stomps them both in lane as he does with most tops. In terms of annoyance Mundo is only second to Teemo, in terms of how strong the champion is he's the best right now honestly.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 21, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Mundo is as strong as someone that is fed while being like 0-15. And there's nothing more "annoying" than the sound of a cleaver hitting you over and over again while you lose 500~ hp every time it hits. It doesn't matter if Tryndamere or Jax can 1v1 Mundo late anyways cause Mundo is going to be grouped and Jax and Trynd are useless compared to Mundo in teamfights.
> 
> + Mundo stomps them both in lane as he does with most tops. In terms of annoyance Mundo is only second to Teemo, in terms of how strong the champion is he's the best right now honestly.



+1 apt analysis


----------



## Didi (Dec 21, 2013)

Just saw yesterday's games


Good to see Europe win both sets


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 21, 2013)

Gogeta the discussion about competitive  play not solo que, you're conflating what the discussion is about. Also there is like literally no reason to pick irelia over Jax.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 21, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Mundo is as strong as someone that is fed while being like 0-15. And there's nothing more "annoying" than the sound of a cleaver hitting you over and over again while you lose 500~ hp every time it hits. It doesn't matter if Tryndamere or Jax can 1v1 Mundo late anyways cause Mundo is going to be grouped and Jax and Trynd are useless compared to Mundo in teamfights.
> 
> + Mundo stomps them both in lane as he does with most tops. In terms of annoyance Mundo is only second to Teemo, in terms of how strong the champion is he's the best right now honestly.


----------



## Didi (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Dec 21, 2013)

Queue up for 2v2.

''This game mode has a high demand so the queues are slowed down, you'll be placed straight in to champ select when ready''

MORE PEOPLE PLAY, SO WE MUST HAVE LONGER QUEUE.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 21, 2013)

Seraphoenix said:


> Gogeta the discussion about competitive  play not solo que, you're conflating what the discussion is about. Also there is like literally no reason to pick irelia over Jax.



Wrong, the discussion is about what picks are more annoying than Mundo, which doesn't mean better or worse.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 21, 2013)

"If im gonna need a gaming chair, then im gonna need a gaming table."

based qtpie speaking the truth. 

like gaming chair? srsly. :\


----------



## Didi (Dec 21, 2013)

Time to see NA get stomped again


----------



## Chausie (Dec 21, 2013)

Didi said:


> Time to see NA get stomped again



always fun to see!

you see the eg games yesterday didi?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 21, 2013)

I believe in XDGG / Vulcun as long they don't do their usual throwbargains


----------



## Morglay (Dec 21, 2013)

4N said:


> "If im gonna need a gaming chair, then im gonna need a gaming table."
> 
> based qtpie speaking the truth.
> 
> like gaming chair? srsly. :\



A what? :amazed


----------



## Guiness (Dec 21, 2013)

Morglay said:


> A what? :amazed



that was my reaction as well.

who the hell buys 'gaming' chairs??????

damn, fcking rich kids.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 21, 2013)

No such thing as a gaming chair
Just a regular office chair


----------



## Guiness (Dec 21, 2013)

im interested in seeing alex vs mancloud doe. should be good to see.

also, just because diamond 'innovates' doesn't make him automatically the best. 

however, like i have said, if diamond performed anywhere how he did at IEM a month ago, Xmithie is going to have a very hard time.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 21, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> No such thing as a gaming chair
> Just a regular office chair



No, there are gaming chairs.

They're just for hardcore gamers with a lot of money though.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> No, there are gaming chairs.
> 
> They're just for hardcore gamers with a lot of money though.



Just seen some on Google, seems like one of those things that nobody needs and only a few really want.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 21, 2013)

THE UNIBROW IS GONE.

GENJA, WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 21, 2013)

gambit with the based picks


----------



## Didi (Dec 21, 2013)

Chausie said:


> always fun to see!
> 
> you see the eg games yesterday didi?



Watched them today

Was good fun, great to see everyone on the team playing amazing


and yung pobelter shedding his inner throwbelter away

and krepo being godly


and innox who I didn't know jack shit about being as good as I'd hoped

Will be very stoked to watch them play in na lcs


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 21, 2013)

SUPPORT AMUMU.

GAMBIT SO BASED.


----------



## Didi (Dec 21, 2013)

THIS GAMBIT TEAM DOE


----------



## OS (Dec 21, 2013)

Gambit's team is scary.


----------



## Didi (Dec 21, 2013)

why is gambit always so fucking based


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 21, 2013)

Didi said:
			
		

> and yung pobelter shedding his inner throwbelter away
> 
> and krepo being godly
> 
> ...



<3 Pobelter

Also Gambit's team is such a fuck you to Zuna LOL


----------



## VoDe (Dec 21, 2013)

Support Amumu... wow


----------



## Treerone (Dec 21, 2013)

Didi said:


> Watched them today
> 
> Was good fun, great to see everyone on the team playing amazing
> 
> ...



Innox was consistently good when he was on NiD. He's pretty legit.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 21, 2013)

yay  edward on amumu \o/


----------



## Didi (Dec 21, 2013)

when did sycho sid change name to Benny


that's a stupid gaming tag

sounds silly as hell


----------



## Chausie (Dec 21, 2013)

Didi said:


> Watched them today
> 
> Was good fun, great to see everyone on the team playing amazing
> 
> ...



yeah, krepo seemed amazing, and the new guys are awesome too. snoopeh seems to have stepped up, and pete still solid.

idk if you watch krepos stream, but when he duos with pete, pete just acts like an extension of krepo. krepo says it, pete does it.

now it looked like the whole team was doing that yesterday! it was awesome to watch


----------



## Morglay (Dec 21, 2013)

Fml my bro got put in Silver III after his placement matches. No runes, only played Ahri. I feel so puny right now.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 21, 2013)

Didi said:


> when did sycho sid change name to Benny
> 
> 
> that's a stupid gaming tag
> ...



That's his name lol. People just call him Benny instead of Sycho Sid even when he had the tag


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 21, 2013)

How did Genja get more CS than Lucian after being down.

Wat.


----------



## OS (Dec 21, 2013)

One does not simply let Kha Zix get ahead.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

mancloud is a god easily the best midlane NA and the only reason xdgg has ever been relevant


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 21, 2013)

I think Bjergsen is better than Mancloud, but not by that much.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 21, 2013)

WAD said:


> mancloud is a god easily the best midlane NA and the only reason xdgg has ever been relevant



I disagree. Xmithie is a pretty good jungler, he often gets mancloud going.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 21, 2013)

EDWARDDDDD


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> I think Bjergsen is better than Mancloud, but not by that much.



its close thats for sure

it def comes down to opinion because i dont think ive ever seen either have a truly bad game



Demonic Shaman said:


> I disagree. Xmithie is a pretty good jungler, he often gets mancloud going.



nah

look at this game for instance mancloud did it himself

plus xmithie is known for helping their bot historically more than anything

mancloud on someone like nid for instance has been known to singlehandedly carry momentum in their games


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 21, 2013)

Wtf is Genja building.

Typical Genja.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 21, 2013)

WAD said:
			
		

> look at this game for instance mancloud did it himself



Did Xmithie not gank his lane twice?


----------



## OS (Dec 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> Wtf is Genja building.
> 
> Typical Genja.



He's prolly scared of Kha burst.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 21, 2013)

WAD said:


> look at this game for instance mancloud did it himself



what? o.O

xmithie's gank is what got mancloud ahead in the first place.


also, dat giants belt on sivir. god bless this man.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 21, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Did Xmithie not gank his lane twice?



he ganked it once. after the first time, mancloud was good.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

wow that teamfight 

xdg forcing stupid shit


----------



## Treerone (Dec 21, 2013)

Typical vulcun.


----------



## OS (Dec 21, 2013)

that teamwork


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 21, 2013)

Lol 5v5 Gambit gets 4 for 0, Baron and Dragon.

Sounds like Gambit alright.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

i am so happy i wont be playing ranked anytime soon

i already have terror bot lanes, support amumus doe


----------



## OS (Dec 21, 2013)

The real question is why did Nasus get spirit visage first.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 21, 2013)

WAD said:


> i am so happy i wont be playing ranked anytime soon
> 
> i already have terror bot lanes, support amumus doe



gambit weren't really playing for the laning phase. it was the mid game they wanted.

and its going very much according to plan. probably even better because they got baron to boot.


----------



## OS (Dec 21, 2013)

Am I wrong to think XDG would be better without zuna? Although i think they can't replace him since his brother is the coach and if anything a good coach for them.


----------



## Didi (Dec 21, 2013)

Zuna as always with the best positioning na


and they say NA has good adc's rofl


----------



## Guiness (Dec 21, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> The real question is why did Nasus get spirit visage first.



probably for the kayle.

looks like alex is going for sustained dmg from E as opposed to the burst from his Q.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

4N said:


> gambit weren't really playing for the laning phase. it was the mid game they wanted.
> 
> and its going very much according to plan. probably even better because they got baron to boot.



im aware of that

still doesnt mean people arent gonna sheep and play mummy support



Original Sin said:


> The real question is why did Nasus get spirit visage first.




um

because shyvana is primarily magic damage almost exclusively when she rushes sunfire and it also gives the most CDR of any viable items on himso he can Q farm faster


----------



## Treerone (Dec 21, 2013)

Didi said:


> Zuna as always with the best positioning na
> 
> 
> and they say NA has good adc's rofl



? Everyone says Zuna is trash.

wot


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 21, 2013)

BUT WAD, WHY WOULD YOU RUSH SPIRIT VISAGE AGAINST MAGIC DAMAGE?


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 21, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Wrong, the discussion is about what picks are more annoying than Mundo, which doesn't mean better or worse.



You going off topic doesn't change the basis of the discussion. Picking an afterthought as a topic of conversation also doesn't change the terms of discussion. Tbh you reek of bias as does almost  every  other teenager.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 21, 2013)

Why did Zuna try to 1v1 the AP Kayle?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 21, 2013)

WAD said:


> im aware of that
> 
> still doesnt mean people arent gonna sheep and play mummy support



0/1/6 as opposed to an annie's 0/2/3

...

fair point.  ;__;





> um
> 
> because shyvana is primarily magic damage almost exclusively when she rushes sunfire and it also gives the most CDR of any viable items on himso he can Q farm faster



ah ok, yeh that definitely makes more sense. i was thinking it was for kayle.


----------



## Didi (Dec 21, 2013)

and yet he is still the adc of the second best team na, in a region that claims it has godly ad carries


while he is complete trash


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 21, 2013)

Didi said:


> Zuna as always with the best positioning na
> 
> 
> and they say NA has good adc's rofl



NA does have good adcs. Just not Zuna

Since when is Vulcun the second best team o_O 

From what I thought it was Cloud 9 and TSM being the top two


----------



## Chausie (Dec 21, 2013)

na really have good adcs?

or is it the na players trying to big themselves up? like in the way they trash talk others to make themselves seem better.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

lol mancloud hasn't even died


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 21, 2013)

Everyone says NA are known for their ADCs.

Their ADCs are weaker than EU ADCs, which everyone said had the weakest ADCs.

NA pls.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 21, 2013)

Didi said:


> and yet he is still the adc of the second best team na, in a region that claims it has godly ad carries
> 
> 
> while he is complete trash



im pretty sure zuna wasn't in mind when qtpie said that. 



Demonic Shaman said:


> NA does have good adcs. Just not Zuna
> 
> Since when is Vulcun the second best team o_O
> 
> From what I thought it was Cloud 9 and TSM being the top two



i thought it could have been argued between TSM and Vulcan. Vulcan did end in 2nd place summer split IIRC but I think TSM is overall a better team with better lanes to boot.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

every region has more and better adcs


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 21, 2013)

Why does people say "Everyone says NA are known for their ADCs."

Only qtpie said that. Qtpie=/=whole NA region ._.


----------



## Treerone (Dec 21, 2013)

Didi said:


> and yet he is still the adc of the second best team na, in a region that claims it has godly ad carries
> 
> 
> while he is complete trash



Well that just makes no sense. The number one team does not have all the best players in that region. Zuna is constantly called out for his poor positioning and losing lane.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

DAT FOCUS DOE


----------



## Guiness (Dec 21, 2013)

Chausie said:


> na really have good adcs?
> 
> or is it the na players trying to big themselves up? like in the way they trash talk others to make themselves seem better.



the only one who trashtalks is Doublelift. Stop generalizing. And even then most of the time its not even him trying to be a douche. its mostly for entertainment.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

OMg DARIEN WITH CAp AND ROD

ajahhhhhahhahhHhahha


----------



## Guiness (Dec 21, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Why does people say "Everyone says NA are known for their ADCs."
> 
> Only qtpie said that. Qtpie=/=whole NA region ._.



typical EU generalizing every shit. this shouldn't be surprising.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 21, 2013)

So, AP Tank Shyv?


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 21, 2013)

Korea and China have the best adcs, and have had them for quite some time...


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 21, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Why does people say "Everyone says NA are known for their ADCs."
> 
> Only qtpie said that. Qtpie=/=whole NA region ._.



Because everyone has claimed this since season 2.

This is not a new claim.


----------



## OS (Dec 21, 2013)

WAD said:


> im aware of that
> 
> still doesnt mean people arent gonna sheep and play mummy support
> 
> ...





Vae said:


> BUT WAD, WHY WOULD YOU RUSH SPIRIT VISAGE AGAINST MAGIC DAMAGE?


I'm pretty sure she does more AD than AP damage.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 21, 2013)

Seraphoenix said:


> You going off topic doesn't change the basis of the discussion. Picking an afterthought as a topic of conversation also doesn't change the terms of discussion. Tbh you reek of bias as does almost  every  other teenager.



How did i go off topic

I mentioned the names of champions who, ESPECIALLY in their prime have been much more annoying to face than Mundo, who is in his prime (might be wrong, since he was played S2 but in the jungle only IIRC) ATM. 

Then i mentioned ways to counter Mundo - heck, we even saw yesterday (or the day before that) a Shyvana rush BotRK vs Mundo in LCS and shit on him, instead of the usual Visage/Sunfire.

Shut your mouth if every time a discussion occurs your only argument is that i am a teenager. 


Also l0l, Death Cap NLR Shyvana
WADDLES WAS RIGHT ALL ALONG


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

ive seen plenty of NA people including redditors make that claim
stop being stupid it's NA's empty boasting 



Original Sin said:


> I'm pretty sure she does more AD than AP damage.



rofl dude


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 21, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I'm pretty sure she does more AD than AP damage.



Her W, E and Ultimate do magic damage
Unless she gets like BoTRK she does do more magic damage

Because with the current Sunfire/Visage tank Build, she has no AD amplifiers so even with her Q it's still very insignificant (esp. since you max Q last). She does do more Magic DMG, at least with the tank build. BoTRK/Triforce Shyv should do more physical DMG though


----------



## Guiness (Dec 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> So, AP Tank Shyv?



sounds legit.



Seraphoenix said:


> Korea and China have the best adcs, and have had them for quite some time...



this was one of the first things i heard when i first started playing and watching professional games. I heard China was the strongest in ADCs. i don't know where all the hype went after this year started 

also, NA really can't claim best anything when it comes to lanes tbh. The fall short of EU in pretty much every lane. I mean, its not like we don't have players that aren't capable of going up against other international lanes but in the overall picture of things, *we lack quantity in quality*. 

For every one of our star laners NA has, EU can come up with three more. On an average, you gotta admit EU has stronger lanes. Nothing to be ashamed of. Just means you have to get better and thats where NA has to start investing more time in its challenger scene and be willing to pull the talent from solo que thats waiting within.


----------



## Darth (Dec 21, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I'm pretty sure she does more AD than AP damage.



If she builds AD, perhaps. 

Otherwise, it's true, she deals more magic damage than she does physical. Her Burnout, E, and ult all deal magic damage.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 21, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I'm pretty sure she does more AD than AP damage.



Pretty sure you're completely clueless about Shyvana.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> Because everyone has claimed this since season 2.
> 
> This is not a new claim.



First I heard about it from a pro is Qtpie for THIS season at least (and maybe Doublelift with the Doublelift vs. Rekkles thing). 

You guys can't dispute that there ARE good adcs in NA. I would say EU Adcs are better than NA but claiming we don't have any good adcs in NA is silly (targeting to Didi on that)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

with BotrK/Triforce and tank items she does 55% magic damage still

<has played a LOT of shyv


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 21, 2013)

Also to talk about Shyvana since she often builds sunfire cape. Sunfire cape is magic damage.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 21, 2013)

WAD said:


> with BotrK/Triforce and tank items she does 55% magic damage still
> 
> <has played a LOT of shyv



With Both?
Well that's surprising.

SORC BOTRK RYLAIS TANK SHYV WOULD BE SO LEGIT


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

of course NA has good adcs
we have good everythings 
just not as much and not as good
as other regions that's a fact


----------



## Chausie (Dec 21, 2013)

WAD said:


> ive seen plenty of NA people including redditors make that claim
> stop being stupid it's NA's empty boasting
> 
> 
> ...



i've seen it mainly on reddit

i don't follow the na scene, hence why i asked the question in the first place, feels like people are jumping at me for asking it


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 21, 2013)

WAD said:


> of course NA has good adcs
> we have good everythings
> just not as much and not as good
> as other regions that's a fact



I would say we have trash top laners tbh.


----------



## Didi (Dec 21, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Why does people say "Everyone says NA are known for their ADCs."
> 
> Only qtpie said that. Qtpie=/=whole NA region ._.



wtf no


I'm sorry, but no matter how upset this might make you or 4n, Vae and me are right here. NA Pros have said since early season 2 that NA is known for it's botlanes, and that while they might lose top/mid/jungle hard, their botlanes were at least far stronger than their EU counterparts.

This truly has been said a lot, for a long time now. We're not making this shit up.

To be fair, back then it used to be sorta true, Chaulift, ChaoXpecial and QTlocust were definitely better than KrePete and CandyNyph, only lane that could go toe to toe with them at that time was GenjaPepper.


But it's definitely not true anymore, and has been not true for like a year.


----------



## OS (Dec 21, 2013)

I am pretty sure though most Shyv's would go ad in the long run. Hydra and triforce as damage items. Or BOTRK. Preference for me, it works all the time.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 21, 2013)

Didi said:


> wtf no
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but no matter how upset this might make you or 4n, Vae and me are right here. NA Pros have said since early season 2 that NA is known for it's botlanes, and that while they might lose top/mid/jungle hard, their botlanes were at least far stronger than their EU counterparts.
> ...



I was more talking about this season rather than last season because I haven't seen ANY pros other than qtpie this season. Like you said, they said it last season because it was true (and that's only last year). But I don't recall any of them say it this season.

I'm not really upset on that EU adcs > NA adcs but more of NA has trash ADCs which is not true. We do have great adcs, but we probably need more than needed


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 21, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I am pretty sure though most Shyv's would go ad in the long run. Hydra and triforce as damage items. Or BOTRK. Preference for me, it works all the time.



No items Shyv would do mostly magical damage. But since Tank Shyv is played, Sunfire does magical damage, and Visage gives CDR (Which means her W and E, which do magical damage, are up sooner), she does lot more magical damage.

With AD items sure she'd do more physical damage but
You can build Amumu as an ADC and he will do more AD than AP damage - but that's not the point :3


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

hydra on Shyv is trash
reason she still does more magic damage when she builds BotrK and trinity which is the only AD items shell ever pick up is because they offer good AS, which means more burnouts and ults coming off CD faster which means more AoE E's and more magic damage overall


----------



## Didi (Dec 21, 2013)

4N said:


> sounds legit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good to see you accept the facts 
I too hope NA becomes strong again, more competition is always good and makes everything more exciting.



Demonic Shaman said:


> First I heard about it from a pro is Qtpie for THIS season at least (and maybe Doublelift with the Doublelift vs. Rekkles thing).
> 
> You guys can't dispute that there ARE good adcs in NA. I would say EU Adcs are better than NA but claiming we don't have any good adcs in NA is silly (targeting to Didi on that)




I never said there's no good adcs  in NA wtf

Just think our best are better than your best
You definitely have some good players in WildTurtle and Doublelift. If only Nientonsoh had kept playing adc, you would have even more, that man was a god on adc, mechanics rivaling doublelift.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

But sure if you go like hydra, trinity, BotrK, IE or something dumb them yeah ull do more AD damage as u would on any champ in the game


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 21, 2013)

Didi said:
			
		

> I never said there's no good adcs in NA wtf



The only reason I responded to it because it seemed like you were thinking that lol



			
				Didi said:
			
		

> Zuna as always with the best positioning na
> 
> 
> and they say NA has good adc's rofl



But w/e. I do hope NA improves as a region. To be honest every NA team has a glaring weakness people will exploit.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 21, 2013)

WAD said:


> hydra on Shyv is trash
> reason she still does more magic damage when she builds BotrK and trinity which is the only AD items shell ever pick up is because they offer good AS, which means more burnouts and ults coming off CD faster which means more AoE E's and more magic damage overall



Shouldn't Burnout stay for the same amount of time with no additional AS? I mean, as long as Shyv gets to use every AA and not have to stutter step etc.

Far as i know AS only realistically decreases the amount of downtime Q has due to the fact that it gets decreased by 0.5 sec on each AA

So basically, does Shyv need more AA's to actually reach Burnout's maximum potential? On the wikia it says 4 AA's is the maximum so...


Also i disagree with Hydra being trash on Shyv. While BotRK might be better pick due to Synergy with her E, the AOE from Q still procs Hydra


----------



## OS (Dec 21, 2013)

Warwiccckkkkkk


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 21, 2013)

WARWICK SUPPORT

WARWICK RIVEN


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 21, 2013)

YESSS WARWICK


----------



## VoDe (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm sad

they didn't pick Pantheon


----------



## Guiness (Dec 21, 2013)

Didi said:


> Good to see you accept the facts
> I too hope NA becomes strong again, more competition is always good and makes everything more exciting.



i accept facts faster than most in this thread, didi pls. its actually pretty ez to do; don't be a sheep.but sadly, 70% of reddit is exactly that. just call it how you see it. like for instance, i wasn't even too surprised at Rush Hour losing to Creaton and Jree. I don't know much about Jree but I was aware of the hype surrounding Creaton for a very long while. I do believe it was during Spring Split LCS qualifiers earlier in January when he was playing for another team (i do not remember the name. I think it was MYM or Millenium). I was still pretty new to the game starting a couple months before but I still remember the guy's name. ppl have high hopes for the dude.

but NA is going to continue being behind the curve until they invest more into getting more players from their challenger scene. HSGG needs to stop bitching. there is talent in the NA scene but no one wants to give the guys a shot. Ppl cry about about NA having 1 trick ponies but there are in every region. Use a sift to find the gems in the dirt because they are definitely there.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 21, 2013)

aw man, i was hoping for edward on warwick then


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

Warwick with TP top why have I never thought of that


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

u guys are crazy Warwick support is too ham even for edward


----------



## Guiness (Dec 21, 2013)

WAD said:


> u guys are crazy Warwick support is too ham even for edward



he's russian; nothing is too ham for those guys. ;[


----------



## Chausie (Dec 21, 2013)

4N said:


> but NA is going to continue being behind the curve until they invest more into getting more players from their challenger scene. HSGG needs to stop bitching. there is talent in the NA scene but no one wants to give the guys a shot. Ppl cry about about NA having 1 trick ponies but there are in every region. Use a sift to find the gems in the dirt because they are definitely there.



how many teams have picked up new players, who haven't been in the lcs before?

i know eg picked up 2.

zekent is on an lcs team now, isn't he? (i don't think he was in the lcs before, right?)

there's prob more than you think, but na has such overwhelming 'personalities', that it's hard to see past them sometimes


----------



## Chausie (Dec 21, 2013)

WAD said:


> u guys are crazy Warwick support is too ham even for edward



we can hope 

also, 2v1 lanes so damn boring, i hate them


----------



## Guiness (Dec 21, 2013)

Chausie said:


> how many teams have picked up new players, who haven't been in the lcs before?
> 
> i know eg picked up 2.
> 
> ...



were you speaking generally cuz I think you meant HSGG ;o

but yes, you are actually very right otherwise.

and thats what makes it really sad. Its not that they are even hard to see past,* its moreso the fact no one wants to*.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

Darien with the BM


----------



## Guiness (Dec 21, 2013)

dat gank from diamond

didn't even panic when genja got so low

my god, executed as perfectly as it could get. so worth.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 21, 2013)

WW kept up in a trade vs Shyv

Even tho he only had Doran's Shield vs. Shyv's Doran's Shield + Negatron


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

well that just happened


----------



## Guiness (Dec 21, 2013)

OH WOW

WHAT I SHAPPENNING

THE THROWS

THE PLAYS

Fcking Xmithie with that play doe


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 21, 2013)

Vulcun chants are hilarious.

Fuck the USA chants. I always find that annoying


----------



## Chausie (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh god, NA lcs gonna be in front of a crowd next year?

because listening to those annoying chants are going to drive me crazy


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 21, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Oh god, NA lcs gonna be in front of a crowd next year?
> 
> because listening to those annoying chants are going to drive me crazy



I think it's going to be in the studio. Hmm iirc na lcs last season wasn't in front of a crowd


----------



## Guiness (Dec 21, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Vulcun chants are hilarious.
> 
> Fuck the USA chants. I always find that annoying



only chants i like are the CLG ones.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 21, 2013)

sweet jebus zuna

and lol diamond. prepare your anus for the wrath of russian. no one is safe now. ;[


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

just like how they are cheering "Vulcan" cuz xdg is like worst team name


----------



## Chausie (Dec 21, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I think it's going to be in the studio. Hmm iirc na lcs last season wasn't in front of a crowd



nah it wasn't last season, just worrying that they will change it next season as the crowd in the eu lcs worked!

i think it will only work in na if they stop it with annoying chants


----------



## Guiness (Dec 21, 2013)

gambit reacts so calmly and collectively.

go on the suport? lets go on their carries.

and tbf, that wasn't a bad engagement on XDG's part. Genja wasn't even there yet.

also, diamond has huge cs over xmithie and more participation in his team's kills and deaths than xmithie has in theirs.  he is even building a deathfire on elise.

i still think this game can go either way but XDG is gonna have to step it up a notch if they want to win.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 21, 2013)

Sorry for that rant, it was out of character but nothing annoys me more than arrogant ignorance


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

zuna running away with full HP

he is by far the heaviest member on their team

hue


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

Darien pls build BotrK or liandry's on WW pls ;-;


----------



## Guiness (Dec 21, 2013)

yep

XDG lost this. :s


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

2/4 riven -> 10/4 riven 

balanced!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 21, 2013)

Gonna play my bb warwick top lane later


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 21, 2013)

WAD said:


> 2/4 riven -> 10/4 riven
> 
> balanced!



Didn't Kayle go from 0-2 to like 8-2 the previous game

THATS BALANCED TOO


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 21, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Gonna play my bb warwick top lane later



I've been thinking lately that WW could work top, though i saw him as Mundo with high Mana Costs so i deterred away

If you ever plan on playing Irelia, build Hydra
It's legit, you can clear very easily and juke since you don't need the Sheen proc to kill the minion (Random tip of the day)


Also there seems to be some guy in the background constantly screaming, ugh


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 21, 2013)

Hm, I missed those games.

Is there best of 5 next?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 21, 2013)

Gogeta said:
			
		

> I've been thinking lately that WW could work top, though i saw him as Mundo with high Mana Costs so i deterred away



Yeah the high mana costs if you keep spamming the q's. If you just use w to sustain and to farm, it's not bad.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 21, 2013)

god damn

the shots at xmithie

the burn


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 21, 2013)

Battle of the Atlantic more like Battle of the 2-0.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 21, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Yeah the high mana costs if you keep spamming the q's. If you just use w to sustain and to farm, it's not bad.



LS Quints with the new defensive mastery tree and Doran's Shield (And maybe even Vamp eventually) should give you practically unlimited sustain.

Only thing i am kind of worried is waveclear. Feels like Hydra would be necessary.
Heck, even for Jax a lot of people say that you can build Hydra simply because it's more of a SoloQ oriented item (whereas in competitive they build strictly BotRK)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Yeah the high mana costs if you keep spamming the q's. If you just use w to sustain and to farm, it's not bad.



you can always pull a stanley and especially if you're up against a magic based top lane (liike say mundo or shyvana) you can actually just get a chalice and spam away


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 21, 2013)

WAD said:


> you can always pull a stanley and especially if you're up against a magic based top lane (liike say mundo or shyvana) you can actually just get a chalice and spam away



Muramana 
Wit's End
BotRK
Hydra (?)
BC (?)

Best WW build ever


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 21, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> LS Quints with the new defensive mastery tree and Doran's Shield (And maybe even Vamp eventually) should give you practically unlimited sustain.
> 
> Only thing i am kind of worried is waveclear. Feels like Hydra would be necessary.
> Heck, even for Jax a lot of people say that you can build Hydra simply because it's more of a SoloQ oriented item (whereas in competitive they build strictly BotRK)



Well, Darien got sunfire cape which is not bad on Warwick because he does magic damage as well. 



			
				WAD said:
			
		

> you can always pull a stanley and especially if you're up against a magic based top lane (liike say mundo or shyvana) you can actually just get a chalice and spam away



That's true too rofl. I must try it


----------



## Didi (Dec 21, 2013)

All hail based swaglord Darien


God bless the USSR


----------



## Guiness (Dec 21, 2013)

bobbyhankhill

pick lucian

i dare you


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 21, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Well, Darien got sunfire cape which is not bad on Warwick because he does magic damage as well.



Makes sense, but aside from taking it on Darius and Renekton i don't
It's not that i dislike it it's just that on J4 i usually get Triforce after Bruta
On Wukong i go damagey, Nasus needs CDR, Jax needs Triforce/BotRK/Omen/Visage

My other problem is that it gives no mana meanwhile WW needs mana quite a bit.
When Darien caught out Zuna doing his red, his Ult + W + 2/3 Q's, almost made WW run out of mana. In extended fights WW would just run OOM, which IMO needs to be negated - and Sunfire doesn't really fix that.

There is a lot of testing to be done if WW does get played top but i'd personally still not run Sunfire unless against Olaf/Darius/Irelia (CATCHING MY DRIFT? THEY ALL HAVE SLOWS)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

plz based c9 beat fnatic for murika


----------



## Guiness (Dec 21, 2013)

yes

bobby is on lucian. now if only he dominates his lane...


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 21, 2013)

I think everyone here missed this



FM Annie


Also yay Nasus again
Even tho Nasus is OP i still love seeing him in competitive.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 21, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Makes sense, but aside from taking it on Darius and Renekton i don't
> It's not that i dislike it it's just that on J4 i usually get Triforce after Bruta
> On Wukong i go damagey, Nasus needs CDR, Jax needs Triforce/BotRK/Omen/Visage
> 
> ...



Darien went wits end->sunfire cape->spirit visage which offer no mana whatsoever.  WW doesn't need that much mana tbh since he's an auto atk based champion. If you constantly spam q's then you would need that much mana. In an extended fights true, but all WW need to do is ult the right target in teamfights and kill them. And then chase whoever is low with his bloodscent op.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 21, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Darien went wits end->sunfire cape->spirit visage which offer no mana whatsoever.  WW doesn't need that much mana tbh since he's an auto atk based champion. If you constantly spam q's then you would need that much mana. In an extended fights true, but all WW need to do is ult the right target in teamfights and kill them. And then chase whoever is low with his bloodscent op.



WHAT DO YOU KNOW ABOUT PLAYING WW


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 21, 2013)

Those technical issues are pathetic. o_o


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 21, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> WHAT DO YOU KNOW ABOUT PLAYING WW



I PLAYED HIM LIKE TWICE TOP. MUCH KNOWLEDGE OBV

actually I followed guardsman bob back in season two and he plays a lot of WW top but he plays AP ww l0l and does build Mana on him. From what I've seen he doesn't spam q unless he needs to and never gets oom'd in lane.


----------



## Treerone (Dec 21, 2013)

I swear Zion always has a tech problem.


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 21, 2013)

Those freaking viewers..too loud
and why wtf don't they restart the game when it's so fucked up already? 
really pathetic..


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

yea srsly fk this guy


----------



## Chausie (Dec 21, 2013)

Mr Nim said:


> Those technical issues are pathetic. o_o



you'll get used to it


----------



## OS (Dec 21, 2013)

I slept through the second match between xdg and gg. Boring.


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 21, 2013)

Chausie said:


> you'll get used to it



Why do they have so many problems? >_>
It's not like they don't have any budget to get some good PCs..


though they looked like mini-atx custom designs.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

I swear Zion wears magnets in his socks and rubs his feet against the computer when shit doesn't go his way in the start of a game and hopes for a restart


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 21, 2013)

Lmaooooooo.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 21, 2013)

cooking question guys, now the only beef i have ever cooked has been some small beef strips for a stir fry

i've just cooked a beef medallion to what i think is medium

i presume it's perfectly safe to eat when not brown through, as other people do it, it is right? i mean, i'm already eating it(it's fucking delicious), i just need to know if i need to book a doctors appointment for tomorrow.

also i think i am falling in love with this pastry guy, amazing voice to listen to


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 21, 2013)

Chausie said:


> cooking question guys, now the only beef i have ever cooked has been some small beef strips for a stir fry
> 
> i've just cooked a beef medallion to what i think is medium
> 
> ...



scared because you ate something that was cooked medium lol. you're fine.


----------



## Didi (Dec 21, 2013)

Chausie said:


> cooking question guys, now the only beef i have ever cooked has been some small beef strips for a stir fry
> 
> i've just cooked a beef medallion to what i think is medium
> 
> ...




Yeah, beef can be eaten pretty much raw.


In fact, that's when it's most delicious, because it keeps the juices which has the brunt of the taste.

Rare is god tier for steak  & burgers. Medium-rare is also acceptable. Anything above is maximum pleb.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

u can eat meat raw if u want there's just a higher risk of bacterial infection


----------



## Didi (Dec 21, 2013)

Also, in b4 pause timer runs out lmao


Good to see a region other than EU having technical difficulties

DOES THIS MEAN THE CURSE IS BROKEN
OR PASSED ON


----------



## Chausie (Dec 21, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> scared because you ate something that was cooked medium lol. you're fine.



i only started eating meat again in march, and i still don't eat it that often

this is probably the first bit of meat that i think tastes really nice, instead of 'ok'. not counting fish. and i cooked it myself! gonna have the other one tomorrow

gotta try this is a restaurant, must be so much nicer there



WAD said:


> u can eat meat raw if u want there's just a higher risk of bacterial infection



i know that, it's just not any similar risks to like eating undercooked chicken or pork, right?



Didi said:


> Yeah, beef can be eaten pretty much raw.
> 
> 
> In fact, that's when it's most delicious, because it keeps the juices which has the brunt of the taste.
> ...



idk if i could do rare, at least not for a long time anyway.

i think i cooked this on like the cusp of medium-rare and medium, according to the charts i've seen

either way, it's really nice


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

no nothing like getting salmonella so ur fine


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

GG jinx mang

dis wiz gai doe


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 21, 2013)

bloodier the better for meat.


----------



## Didi (Dec 21, 2013)

Hmm, rooting for TWZ cuz BobbyHankHill has a based name and so far seems like a hilarious dude, and because Yazuki has always been a based god


But Coast is prolly stronger

also their new adc is rapin atm


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 21, 2013)

Even chicken? ;D


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

Didi let's play on EU after this series???!


----------



## Didi (Dec 21, 2013)

WAD said:


> Didi let's play on EU after this series???!



Okay                         .


----------



## Chausie (Dec 21, 2013)

this game is really boring to watch


----------



## Didi (Dec 21, 2013)

Yeah I'm not even watching, just reading lolgeneral on /vg/ with the stream as background noise


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

twz getting stomped
"idk why coast would pick us"
cuz
u suk


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

actually I'm watching the stream on the laptop anyways 

logging on eu now

can also Skype but I don't think the laptop has a built-in mic


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 21, 2013)

WAD said:


> actually I'm watching the stream on the laptop anyways
> 
> logging on eu now
> 
> can also Skype but I don't think the laptop has a built-in mic



Every laptop has.
Otherwise u could invert one speaker.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 21, 2013)

are you fcking shitting me

game starts back in the next hour

reaaaaal


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 21, 2013)

I think they ordered 10 new PCs with Amazon Air.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 21, 2013)

eg bought the technical difficulties curse with them from eu


----------



## OS (Dec 21, 2013)

So this Gintama manga. It's kinda eh. Anyone knows when it picks up? I hear it has good arcs but the comedy bits in the starting chapters are getting old.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 21, 2013)

Saint on the analyst desk

god bless


----------



## Guiness (Dec 21, 2013)

saint: the bota is like the fight for the bronze medal; we'll never be better than the koreans but at least we're better than you!

we need this man on the analyst desk more often.


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 21, 2013)

I muted stream till now.
Are they trying to buy time?
Did they say what they did the last one and a half hour? Or how long it will take for the next game to actually start?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 21, 2013)

Forty minutes until next game.


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 21, 2013)

LOL
40 more minutes?
after having an 60 minutes cooldown they just say "oh, it'll take another 40+ minutes" instead of fucking update the Cooldown? O_o

just heard it from the girl there


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 21, 2013)

Apparently.  I guess they don't want people to turn off the stream.

Might as well have the people they paid to talk to...talk, tbh.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 21, 2013)

My league client is fucking up 4n


----------



## Guiness (Dec 21, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> My league client is fucking up 4n



D:

cum back bb :c


also, westrice so damn hawt :cumface

and pastrytime has a great smile and some nice eyes.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

cool comp dies while doing blue so im sure I died to it
afk


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 21, 2013)

Finally, game beginning.

...Inb4 crash.


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 21, 2013)

CosmicCastaway said:


> ...Inb4 crash.



? D:
I don't understand. x.x


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 21, 2013)

"If you get double killed at level 1- I don't know what teams that happens to but it does- then it's easier to come back now."  
-Hai


*Coast proceeds to get double killed at level 1*


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 21, 2013)

WAD said:


> cool comp dies while doing blue so im sure I died to it
> afk



Go fuck yourself, we were doing decently 4v5, if you weren't a baby we could've managed to win.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

yea i don't think u understand

my computer is continuously crashing

even if i wanted to come back i can't 

so YOU go fuck yourself


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 21, 2013)

Noooooooooo

This game was so good so far, and then...

THE CRASHES.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 21, 2013)

rito plz

wat is dis madness


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 21, 2013)

We had to play 4 v 5 with WAD gone for 10 mins yesterday. We pretty much won it because our bot lane won for once and with 4N stepping it up. Also my triforce malph ofc was a beast.


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 21, 2013)

That Sivir-positioning was really bad (at 42-TF)


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 21, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> We had to play 4 v 5 with WAD gone for 10 mins yesterday. We pretty much won it because our bot lane won for once and with 4N stepping it up. Also my triforce malph ofc was a beast.



Yeah, he was gone for 10 minutes.

He wasn't gone after level 2 because he decided to not even try to reconnect after DCing.

May I add that we were facing 2 high Diamond players, which we could have beaten mind you since I was beating mid even with Maokai ganking 3 times, and bot lane was getting raped because jungler was AFK.

Did I mention that we still held out for 36 min?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

actually with their game I was gone for 22 minutes before i even loaded and crashed several times trying to restart

after a shitty night of already crashing and more crashes to come i got frustrated

so kindly

blow me


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 21, 2013)

How about, no.

You can still go fuck yourself.

The fact that you didn't even try to connect is what pisses me off.


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 21, 2013)

Dat Orianna ult.. worth it.. some damage to a far-away elise.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

yeah well i was crashing nonstop so excuse me for not making myself susceptible to more frustration


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 21, 2013)

Wow DAT was an awsome finish!


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 21, 2013)

YOOO ULLLLL THAT CLUTCH.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

that was a great game


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 21, 2013)

WAD said:
			
		

> actually with their game I was gone for 22 minutes before i even loaded and crashed several times trying to restart



Oh I don't remember. I remember you coming back and it was 13-4. I think we were level 11-12s (this could be wrong too actually) and you were level 1. 

ALSO THAT GAME. I thought Coast was gonna win cause the minions + the other two champs were going at it and when I only saw Bischu coming back and I didn't see the Nydus coming back too. I was yelling THE MINIONS out loud when they were pushing down mid and the minions were attacking their Nexus turrets. Damn


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 21, 2013)

MONKEYYYYYY <3


----------



## Treerone (Dec 21, 2013)

Kat and Wukong


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

YEs BASEd KAT


----------



## Treerone (Dec 21, 2013)

Uh, did anyone else see that hook not hit nydus?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 21, 2013)

Treerone said:


> Uh, did anyone else see that hook not hit nydus?



I thought that too. I did not expect the hook to hit at all since it looked like Nydus was juking it by stepping down


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 21, 2013)

I think you have some probs with cAPSLOCK.


----------



## Treerone (Dec 21, 2013)

Nasus sure is a late game monster.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 21, 2013)

why are cats so cute


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 21, 2013)

I just spent my Saturday watching TWZ vs. Coast. Holy fucking shit. 2-2 one more game to go >_>


----------



## Treerone (Dec 21, 2013)

Hope TWZ can take this last game.


----------



## OS (Dec 21, 2013)

Saw Frozen. Liked Frozen. Watch it you peeps.


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 22, 2013)

What do you think of Orianna?? I really, really like her designs.


----------



## Darth (Dec 22, 2013)

Norngpinky said:


> What do you think of Orianna?? I really, really like her designs.



she's a psycho robot bitch. 

what more needs to be said?


----------



## Magic (Dec 22, 2013)

> [
> _Get ready to blast off with Space Dandy, a dazzling new anime from the entire creative team behind Cowboy Bebop!_
> _For the first time ever, Adult Swim will be broadcasting the English Dub of a series simultaneously with TV broadcast in Japan!
> 
> ...



ten charsrrr


----------



## Darth (Dec 22, 2013)

> For the first time ever, Adult Swim will be broadcasting the English Dub of a series simultaneously with TV broadcast in Japan!



well that's new.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks to whomever reported my posts, I would rep you If I knew who you were. What occurred was totally unnecessary and won't happen again or at least won't occur because of me.


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 22, 2013)

I played with the most hilarious 12-year old kid ever ;D I laughed so hard the entire time.


----------



## Darth (Dec 22, 2013)

Seraphoenix said:


> Thanks to whomever reported my posts, I would rep you If I knew who you were. What occurred was totally unnecessary and won't happen again or at least won't occur because of me.



wait wat? What I miss?


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 22, 2013)

Darth said:


> wait wat? What I miss?



Gogeta and I going at it.I'll pm you


----------



## Maerala (Dec 22, 2013)

Wasn't really impressed with the second Hobbit movie.


----------



## Magic (Dec 22, 2013)

WAT

get out


----------



## Darth (Dec 22, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Wasn't really impressed with the second Hobbit movie.



Wasn't really impressed with your face imo tbh.


----------



## Magic (Dec 22, 2013)

Darth good taste


----------



## Maerala (Dec 22, 2013)

It wasn't bad, but the first one was better. And it was sooo long. Not that that was... _unexpected_. h4h4h4


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 22, 2013)

You're the only person who I know that says the 1st one is better.

The first movie took 40 min to even get started.


----------



## Magic (Dec 22, 2013)

Maerala said:


> It wasn't bad, but the first one was better. And it was sooo long. Not that that was... _unexpected_. h4h4h4


You don't like it long?

gay


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

i heard there was a questionable dwarf/elf romance


----------



## Maerala (Dec 22, 2013)

Maybe I'm just biased 'cause Cate Blanchett was actually in the first one for more than two seconds. But yeah, the battle sequences just seemed so dragged out and empty of any real danger. That's just me though, my friends (and apparently ya'll) really liked it.

Also yes, that whole romance thing was mad fan-fictiony.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 22, 2013)

Don't spoil it btw.

I haven't seen it yet.

I've read the book but the book has way less content.


----------



## Nim (Dec 22, 2013)

Chausie said:


> why are cats so cute



cats: conquer human hearts first, next -> world domination


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

ok i need to know since 4n and DARTH apparently of all people have disappointed me

who hasnt seen puella magi?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

> [5:28:20 AM] Probably Hady: omg just go
> [5:28:21 AM] Probably Hady: shave
> [5:28:54 AM] MarovA: thts
> [5:28:55 AM] MarovA: too much
> ...


----------



## Maerala (Dec 22, 2013)

The tragedy of knowing your friends' champs.


----------



## Xin (Dec 22, 2013)

I palyed 1 vs 1 yesterday. 

It's stupid.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

i havent played showdown yet because its fundamentally stupid and in no way helps u for actual laning on SR yup


----------



## Magic (Dec 22, 2013)

played 2 with a friend, and we both were like "fuck this"


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 22, 2013)

WAD said:


> i havent played showdown yet because its fundamentally stupid and in no way helps u for actual laning on SR yup


Do you never play games just for fun?


----------



## Xin (Dec 22, 2013)

I want one for five back.


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 22, 2013)

Just watched the last 2 games of TWZ vs CST..

Well 4th game was really cool by TWZ, though the 5th game sucked hard. Up to 9 level difference between Fiddle and Renekton.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 22, 2013)

Apparently the concept of Black Pudding is disgusting to Americans.

BUT BLACK PUDDING IS TASTIER THAN YOUR PLASTIC CHEESE.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 22, 2013)

I just had Śk? on my team (gregidot on youtube) but someone dodged so I didn't get to play with him


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 22, 2013)

That's a good thing.

Fuck that guy.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> That's a good thing.
> 
> Fuck that guy.



lmao
why so much hate towards blacks vae?


----------



## Chausie (Dec 22, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> cats: conquer human hearts first, next -> world domination



i love the way he licks the door at the end! so cut!



Vae said:


> Apparently the concept of Black Pudding is disgusting to Americans.
> 
> BUT BLACK PUDDING IS TASTIER THAN YOUR PLASTIC CHEESE.



i am surprised that plastic stuff is even  allowed to be called cheese. shame to all people who like it!

i don't really eat black pudding, but can say with 100% certainty that it's nicer than plastic cheese


----------



## Darth (Dec 22, 2013)

wtf is plastic cheese?

wtf is black pudding?

who the fuck cares?


----------



## OS (Dec 22, 2013)

WAD said:


> ok i need to know since 4n and DARTH apparently of all people have disappointed me
> 
> who hasnt seen puella magi?



It was a pretty good series despite the fanbase making me wanna kill babies.



Oh, and go see Frozen.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 22, 2013)

WAD said:


> ok i need to know since 4n and DARTH apparently of all people have disappointed me
> 
> who hasnt seen puella magi?



*raises hand*


----------



## Didi (Dec 22, 2013)

If by Puella Magi you mean Madoka Magica, that was a cool anime. Good and short, awesome animation, great plot, and so different from what I expected after the start of the show (definitely NOT cute girls doing cute things being cute lil magical girls rofl, more like holyshit mindrape gore depression and some serious doctor who shit going on, pretty goddamn based)


----------



## Sajin (Dec 22, 2013)

Maerala said:


> The tragedy of knowing your friends' champs.



I hope you destroyed the fish that game.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 22, 2013)

my power goes out while playing a game >_>

fml


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 22, 2013)

Sajin said:


> I hope you destroyed the fish that game.



Rude.

He didn't  He lost cause he spent his time deciding what to buy while I was taking the first wave of minions.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> Do you never play games just for fun?



its only fun if i win

and if the win was well-deserved



Darth said:


> wtf is plastic cheese?
> 
> wtf is black pudding?
> 
> who the fuck cares?



^



Original Sin said:


> It was a pretty good series despite the fanbase making me wanna kill babies.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and go see Frozen.



that it was



CosmicCastaway said:


> *raises hand*



go watch it



Didi said:


> If by Puella Magi you mean Madoka Magica, that was a cool anime. Good and short, awesome animation, great plot, and so different from what I expected after the start of the show (definitely NOT cute girls doing cute things being cute lil magical girls rofl, more like holyshit mindrape gore depression and some serious doctor who shit going on, pretty goddamn based)



i made an awesome metaphor last night

how entropy in playing LoL was setting in and how i was becoming a witch



Demonic Shaman said:


> Rude.
> 
> He didn't  He lost cause he spent his time deciding what to buy while I was taking the first wave of minions.



if u dont start red pot ur doing it wronk


----------



## OS (Dec 22, 2013)

Can someone tell me how to olaf top and jungle?


----------



## Darth (Dec 22, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Can someone tell me how to olaf top and jungle?



no. go figure it out for yourself. 


*NO ONE HELP THIS BOY. *


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

every game build: botrk/randuins/spirit visage/frozen heart/ninja tabi last item is situational but usually more defensiveness but here's some options:

frozen mallet (hp/more sticking power)
sunfire cape (good against all AD teams in addition to FH/randuins nice damage much split)
maw of malmortius (against AP intensive team)
statik shiv (like a baws)

jungle olaf max axes and farm like a boss, you farm really well so theres that i recommend getting lizard item on him cuz every stat is useful (that count as the 6th item slot whe n ur jungling) ur ganks are whatever they can work but ur realllly good at counterganking and fighting 2v2s and 3v3s extremely strong duelist too so counterjungling definitely doable

lane olaf depends on matchup, if theyre mostly melee u max E and smack them each time they go for CS, if theyre mostly ranged u max axes and chunk them long range, ur sustain is good with only 1 point in W and beast once u have ur 2nd point in it

u actually get flash on lane olaf as opposed to jungle, its something i recently learned as i read a guide because you just dont want to be that vulnerable to ganks and ghost is not the best at saving you from some junglers, and flash is better in the likely event as olaf that you have them low at their tower and you want to dive, flashing away from turret aggro much easier than ghosting away but it does come to preference

when you're fighting someone and you get low, only try to activate your W as low hp as possible because it synergizes with your passive da best (also use botrk in this scenario too)

hope i halped


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 22, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Can someone tell me how to olaf top and jungle?




*Spoiler*: __ 







+


----------



## Morglay (Dec 22, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Can someone tell me how to olaf top and jungle?



Silly noob, he's a Viking. They needed hats. Rabsx6. Much Ap. Most strongk. No need to thank me.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 22, 2013)

Trundles ult is so dirty, so fucking dirty

makes any Tank go down almost as a squishie

Nasus? no problem. Mundo? no pronlem. Shyvana? no problem.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 22, 2013)

sherlock mini episode out on the 24th! only 7mins long, sadly


----------



## VoDe (Dec 22, 2013)

so

Fnatic vs Cloud9


----------



## Chausie (Dec 22, 2013)

this pastry guys voice is amazing, but then i see him, and he looks like 15, which isn't so amazing


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 22, 2013)

Karma mid on xpeke. Where's Adrian?

OH wait. It's Soaz top Karma again and mid Renekton


----------



## VoDe (Dec 22, 2013)

xPeke on Renekton

wtf


----------



## Maerala (Dec 22, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Karma mid on xpeke. Where's Adrian?
> 
> OH wait. It's Soaz top Karma again and mid Renekton



Dis works for me anywayz.

Although I'm like 0-1875 on top Karma.  Would've been really good against Kass tho.


----------



## Didi (Dec 22, 2013)

based motherfucking soaz

I'm surprised by meteos on Vi, that's a way more gankheavy champ than we're used to by him


This gun b gud


----------



## Chausie (Dec 22, 2013)

i'd have preferred to see mid lane karma - have we seen that yet?

all i can remember is top, jungle and support karmas so far


----------



## Wesley (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm happy that Leona has seen so much use as a support.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2013)

Didi said:


> based motherfucking soaz
> 
> I'm surprised by meteos on Vi, that's a way more gankheavy champ than we're used to by him
> 
> ...



he plays vi alot in solo q tho. same with elise. and both are gank heavy champs.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

dat c9 doe


----------



## Chausie (Dec 22, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I'm happy that Leona has seen so much use as a support.



it feels like her and thresh have suddenly became popular again with the changes

also, 4n, kittens and puppies friends forever! i will have to try get a pic of my dog and cat playing together, it's adorable


----------



## OS (Dec 22, 2013)

Late game Draven should win the adc fight.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

fnatic goofed by breaking the 100% ban rate on kass


----------



## Maerala (Dec 22, 2013)

As much as I'm rooting for C9, USA chants are so cringeworthy.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2013)

who was it that said fnatic would crush c9? 

i want to send them flowers


----------



## OS (Dec 22, 2013)

Meteos is a god.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

c9 looking clean as fk


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 22, 2013)

YOOO THAT SURRENDER THOUGH.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 22, 2013)

Maerala said:


> As much as I'm rooting for C9, USA chants are so cringeworthy.



This.

Where is the Cloud 9 chant. Fk.

The Renekton mid was pretty much questionable. xPeke couldn't do anything


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

mordekaiser would have definitely been better


----------



## Didi (Dec 22, 2013)

>that usa shouting


really americlaps? 


at least this time you're doing it for an all murikan team I suppose


----------



## Wesley (Dec 22, 2013)

Chausie said:


> it feels like her and thresh have suddenly became popular again with the changes
> 
> also, 4n, kittens and puppies friends forever! i will have to try get a pic of my dog and cat playing together, it's adorable



When hasn't Thresh been popular?  He's been a god-like support since his debut.  Leona on the other hand, no picked her in the series this last her.  Maybe one or two times by Edward, but that's it.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 22, 2013)

Maerala said:


> As much as I'm rooting for C9, USA chants are so cringeworthy.



it's so obnoxious


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2013)

like i find the usa chants as annoying as the next person, this is just a dumb reason. what does this have to do with sportsmanship?

do europeans ever cease to bitch anything? goddamn.   just say you dislike it. everyone does but don't mask it behind a bullshit reason.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 22, 2013)

Wesley said:


> When hasn't Thresh been popular?  He's been a god-like support since his debut.  Leona on the other hand, no picked her in the series this last her.  Maybe one or two times by Edward, but that's it.



didn't he fall out of favour briefly, and people were picking things like annie and fiddle over him?

also, i wanna start seeing nami again


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

WTF i somehow replied to wesleys post in a completely different thread the fk


----------



## Didi (Dec 22, 2013)

4N said:


> do europeans ever cease to bitch anything?



lolololol


I don't know if you've noticed


but you bitch a lot more about europeans bitching than europeans bitch 

why so salty


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2013)

Didi said:


> lolololol
> 
> 
> I don't know if you've noticed
> ...



you obviously don't go on reddit sir if you think so

and if anyone is salty its prolly the europeans right now.

dat game was too clean for you guys. :ho


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

c9 gonna close this 2-0

i feel like they have potential to be Korean tier


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 22, 2013)

4N don't be so rude too. Everyone bitches *insert random smiley cause I'm too lazy to look one up*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

i would also like to say thank fuck rango is globally banned because fuck that champ


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2013)

WAD said:


> c9 gonna close this 2-0
> 
> i feel like they have potential to be Korean tier



err

i dnt know about that

even if C9 were to win this series, I would still put them behind Fnatic and Gambit. And Fnatic and Gambit aren't better than Korea's best from what i've seen and heard.

But without a doubt, C9 is above NA level and could compete with all of EU if they wanted. It truly sucked that they only got to play 3 games at worlds. 



Demonic Shaman said:


> 4N don't be so rude too. Everyone bitches *insert random smiley cause I'm too lazy to look one up*



D:

sorry didi


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 22, 2013)

So you asked what black pudding is.

It's pretty much solid pigs blood.

It's tasty


----------



## Didi (Dec 22, 2013)

That C9 comp definitely has the deeps


but they're also squishy as fuck which is really bad against orianna cuz you'll just get aoe'd and get rekt


pls dont disappoint me fnatic


I don't want another allstars situation again where NA suddenly thinks it can trashtalk EU all day just because of some silly event (I think that's the main reason why EU started trashtalking back so hard after world's, because NA was really really obnoxious after allstars)


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2013)

omg 

rekkles spidey sense so damn strong


----------



## OS (Dec 22, 2013)

4N said:


> omg
> 
> rekkles spidey sense so damn strong



They just said it's because of the fiddles passive icon showing up on him


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> So you asked what black pudding is.
> 
> It's pretty much solid pigs blood.
> 
> It's tasty




sounds pretty viking to me.

you ever taste pig's tail?


Didi said:


> That C9 comp definitely has the deeps
> 
> 
> but they're also squishy as fuck which is really bad against orianna cuz you'll just get aoe'd and get rekt
> ...



i agree with you. also, most of C9's teamfight potential relies on meteos to pull off the fiddle ults. with game sense like his, it shouldn't be too hard.

and i can believe that. even heading into worlds NA was still taking AllStars to heart. Like you can't use a tournament like All-Stars to determine the strength of a region.

At the same time though, EU is being very obnoxious as well. In the end, leave it to us westerners to worry about something like this. Saint said it best with his bronze medal analogy.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> They just said it's because of the fiddles passive icon showing up on him



ah ok. i missed that.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 22, 2013)

4N said:


> sounds pretty viking to me.
> 
> you ever taste pig's tail?



i'm sure variations of black/blood pudding are popular all over europe

in uk and ireland, it's common to have it with a full breakfast, along with white pudding.

white pudding being like the black pudding but without the blood


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 22, 2013)

Pretty nice Dragon steal.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> Pretty nice Dragon steal.



literally, cyanide stole dragon...

in a flash


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 22, 2013)

I don't get it.


----------



## Darth (Dec 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> So you asked what black pudding is.
> 
> It's pretty much solid pigs blood.
> 
> It's tasty



What are you vampires?

That's disgusting. Fuck that. 

+ it's against my religion to eat/drink anything pig anyway. Because filthy.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 22, 2013)

LOL XPEKE MISSED A COMPLETELY FREE ORIANNA ULT.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

c9s game to lose


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 22, 2013)

C9 look really strong so far.

Fnatic looking really bad though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 22, 2013)

Darth said:


> What are you vampires?
> 
> That's disgusting. Fuck that.
> 
> + it's against my religion to eat/drink anything pig anyway. Because filthy.



but muslims are filthy themselves


----------



## OS (Dec 22, 2013)

C9 too damn good.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

c9 is definitely better than fnatic Kyle sorry 

for once ur murikan bias failed u


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2013)

well thats gg

i was really hoping for a 3rd game

but c9 has been playing much better than fnatic today.  fnatic seem more out of practice than they claimed at IEM last month.

Not to take away anything from C9 though. They are playing really well.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> C9 look really strong so far.
> 
> Fnatic looking really bad though.



Hai got too big somehow.

And yeah Fnatic seems a bit weaker now. Especially from IEM cologne. Maybe they had a hard time adapting to the season change ?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2013)

WAD said:


> c9 is definitely better than fnatic Kyle sorry
> 
> for once ur murikan bias failed u



and you use one series to judge that? :s

does this look like fnatic playing at their best? Seems like sloppy play to me.

meh, I guess for today we'll call C9 the stronger team. I mean, like I said yesterday, gotta call it how you see it but this is the worst form I've seen Fnatic in a long time. No one can deny that.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 22, 2013)

xPeke and sOAZ are on a huge fucking tilt since IEM.

What the hell is this, they're useless.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 22, 2013)

I had doubts too! Well I was uneasy about it cause CLG and Vulcun lost. But I'm glad C9 made it through <3 

WAD's guts came through


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

like im ever wrong about anything

Elise was an anomaly


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> xPeke and sOAZ are on a huge fucking tilt since IEM.
> 
> What the hell is this, they're useless.



im more worried about xpeke than soaz. he definitely has had better days.

but both C9's solo lanes have stepped up their game. i felt like Ballz did pretty well against SoaZ.


----------



## OS (Dec 22, 2013)

Based Hai. He was the one I mainly doubted in the team.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 22, 2013)

pfffffft

well done C9


----------



## Treerone (Dec 22, 2013)

Fuck. I missed most of C9 vs Fnatic. Open up the stream to see a 1-0 and a second game stomp.


----------



## Darth (Dec 22, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I had doubts too! Well I was uneasy about it cause CLG and Vulcun lost. But I'm glad C9 made it through <3
> 
> WAD's guts came through



Yeah Cloud 9 really came to play today!

And it's not like Fnatic is playing badly or anything. C9 is just playing at their best. Fnatic just made a bad choice first game by letting Kass go through and in the second game they just got snowballed on cause C9's early game was godlike and they're playing super snowball champs like Khaz and Rumble. 

I've seen Fnatic play a lot worse than this. I don't think they're playing badly I just think Cloud 9 is playing really really well. 

Pretty happy with these games tho. Fuck yeah C9! Fuck yeah TSM!

we didn't need CLG, Vulcun, and Dig to win anyway!


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 22, 2013)

Honestly, Hai was way too fed for Rekkles to do anything.

In that last fight Rekkles did really well in terms of positioning, he chunked a lot of people really low.

Then Kha'Zix instantly bursted him cause you know, fed Kha'Zix.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 22, 2013)

Darth said:


> Yeah Cloud 9 really came to play today!
> 
> *And it's not like Fnatic is playing badly or anything.* C9 is just playing at their best. Fnatic just made a bad choice first game by letting Kass go through and in the second game they just got snowballed on cause C9's early game was godlike and they're playing super snowball champs like Khaz and Rumble.
> 
> ...



What? I'm not gonna argue that C9 weren't looking great today but Fnatic looked shaky as fuck, many retarded calls and missed critical abilities.

The only one who looked decent was Rekkles in the 2nd game.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Based Hai. He was the one I mainly doubted in the team.



Their solo lanes were somewhat a worry. Good playing by Meteos to help dictate the pace in his team's lanes. And he just didn't gank, but like his gank timing was spot on. Saint already said his game sense was incredible in one of his vlogs but his farm style wouldn't work. He sort of was right, but Meteos didn't deviate too much. 



VoDe said:


> pfffffft
> 
> well done C9



OH HEY YOU

I REMEMBER YOU

YOU REMEMBER ME??????

get. rekt. son.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> What? I'm not gonna argue that C9 weren't looking great today* but Fnatic looked shaky as fuck*, many retarded calls and missed critical abilities.
> 
> The only one who looked decent was Rekkles in the 2nd game.



i gotta agree with this.

Yellowstar's thresh was pretty damn good though.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 22, 2013)

Marcus ‏@LoLDyrus 2m

congrats to c9 on their win, looks like we got that bronze medal.

YEAH bronze medal


----------



## Treerone (Dec 22, 2013)

That fail TSM chant. lol


----------



## Didi (Dec 22, 2013)

C9 played really well, but fuck man, Cyanide and Peke were pretty much invisible the whole series, Yellowstar made wonky calls, Soaz played flimsy at times too and warded too little. Only one looking good was Rekkles. Haven't seen Fnatic in such a bad shape for a long time.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

Uh what how were c9s solos a worry? they both played exceptionally both lanes practically won by themselves

c9s bot lane is relatively MUCH weaker than the rest and only reason they might not be eventually on the same tier as based Korean overlords


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2013)

crs vs cog

i hope it doesn't turn out to be terirbly long like yesterday that was just dumb


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 22, 2013)

4N said:


> i gotta agree with this.
> 
> *Yellowstar's thresh was pretty damn good though.*



Disagree, he made several bad engages while behind which resulted in him instantly going down.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 22, 2013)

was i imagining it, or did xpeke miss a few ori ults?

i don't remember the casters saying anything though, so i  may have been seeing things

fnatic seemed like they really weren't prepared, they got stomped!


----------



## Darth (Dec 22, 2013)

OH YEAH

HEY DIDI

YEAH DIDI

FUCK YOU. EU SUCKS NA WINSSSSSSSSSSSSSS YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 22, 2013)

Chausie said:


> was i imagining it, or did xpeke miss a few ori ults?
> 
> i don't remember the casters saying anything though, so i  may have been seeing things
> 
> fnatic seemed like they really weren't prepared, they got stomped!



Nah you saw correctly, he missed several Ori ults that the casters didn't notice.

They were decently hidden misses though.


----------



## Darth (Dec 22, 2013)

by "several" vae means 1-2.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 22, 2013)

Darth said:


> OH YEAH
> 
> HEY DIDI
> 
> ...



3 wins over 2 wins....

yeah EU sucks...

what does rly suck is that fucking points system, should have been best of 5


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2013)

Didi said:


> C9 played really well, but fuck man, Cyanide and Peke were pretty much invisible the whole series, Yellowstar made wonky calls, Soaz played flimsy at times too and warded too little. Only one looking good was Rekkles. Haven't seen Fnatic in such a bad shape for a long time.



I FIND MYSELF AGREEING WITH DIDI AND VAE TOO MUCH TODAY

WHAT IS THIS MADNESS 



WAD said:


> Uh what how were c9s solos a worry? they both played exceptionally both lanes practically won by themselves
> 
> c9s bot lane is relatively MUCH weaker than the rest and only reason they might not be eventually on the same tier as based Korean overlords



before today's series, no one would even argue that xpeke>hai and soaz>balls. Fnatic didn't play their best and i felt their shot calling was incredibly off today.

still, xpeke>hai and soaz>balls

metes...  I daresay that meteos >cyanide. Like Fnatic weren't at the top of their game but even if Cyanide was at the top of his, Meteos jungle performance on Vi was just beast  and is definitely a must ban for him right now. His fiddle game, not as hot but still good. The way Meteos maneurvered the jungle and kept information on his location to a minumum was damn good too. Only ganked when he was certain and when he would it would turn out in a kill and/or objective.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> Nah you saw correctly, he missed several Ori ults that the casters didn't notice.
> 
> They were decently hidden misses though.



was kinda embarrassing, i wonder what happened to make them seem so sub par to usual


----------



## VoDe (Dec 22, 2013)

WAD said:


> Uh what how were c9s solos a worry? they both played exceptionally both lanes practically won by themselves
> 
> c9s bot lane is relatively MUCH weaker than the rest and only reason they might not be eventually on the same tier as based Korean overlords



Gambit looked stronger than C9 did thought

you gotta admit that


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 22, 2013)

Darth said:


> by "several" vae means 1-2.



More along the lines of 3-4.

They were important ults too.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 22, 2013)

I think Fnatic hasn't fully adapted to the patch yet, tbh.  None of them seemed really at home on any of the champs they played except Rekkles with Lucian.  But they played pretty sloppy even outside of champ mechanics.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> Disagree, he made several bad engages while behind which resulted in him instantly going down.



no, im with you on that.

but i mean mechanically speaking he was on point. his choice engages were poor but he did land the skillshots most of the time. i'll give him that much.

also, C9's vision control was brilliant. I believe that was a huge part of why Fnatic really struggled during the mid gamephase in both matches.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

WAD said:


> i think c9 will beat fnatic
> 
> not sure why, gut?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 22, 2013)

VoDe said:


> 3 wins over 2 wins....
> 
> yeah EU sucks...
> 
> what does rly suck is that fucking points system, should have been best of 5



Well it's basically the NA first and second place teams won over EU's. 3rd-4th-5th place lost. It's what xpecial and 4N said



> Alex Chu ‏@TSMXpecial 1h
> 
> No matter what happens in the next games, it's safe to say that EU has a higher quantity of top teams, but NA isn't far behind in quality.


----------



## Didi (Dec 22, 2013)

Though I think Fnatic even in this shape, probably would've beaten XD.GG, and Gambit would probably have beaten C9 (maybe they would've had to play serious instead of the trolly shit they pulled against xd.gg, but they still would've won I think)

And then there's ofc the total dumb shit that is TSM facing random d1 team for 2 points, instead of the team they went 1-1 with at world's, which would've been a close match (I think TSM still would've won prolly, but it could go either way and would actually mean something)

Oh well at least EU won more matches


----------



## Darth (Dec 22, 2013)

VoDe said:


> 3 wins over 2 wins....
> 
> yeah EU sucks...
> 
> what does rly suck is that fucking points system, should have been best of 5



YOU SOUND UPSET VODE MAN. 

ARE YOU UPSET?

THERE IS NO NEED. TO BE. UPSET. 

NA>EU NPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

VoDe said:


> Gambit looked stronger than C9 did thought
> 
> you gotta admit that



yeah but Gambit has always been a top tier team and always will be tbh



> before today's series, no one would even argue that xpeke>hai and soaz>balls. Fnatic didn't play their best and i felt their shot calling was incredibly off today.
> 
> still, xpeke>hai and soaz>balls



i would have definitely agreed on xpeke > hai and at his best peke is probably still better but he's always been terribly inconsistent 

and no actually

ive always thought that soaz was nothing special and was even annoyed he was the representative at allstars and balls was always godly just never recognized


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 22, 2013)

Didi said:


> Though I think Fnatic even in this shape, probably would've beaten XD.GG, and Gambit would probably have beaten C9 (maybe they would've had to play serious instead of the trolly shit they pulled against xd.gg, but they still would've won I think)
> 
> And then there's ofc the total dumb shit that is TSM facing random d1 team for 2 points, instead of the team they went 1-1 with at world's, which would've been a close match (I think TSM still would've won prolly, but it could go either way and would actually mean something)
> 
> Oh well at least EU won more matches



ITS K. WE WON THE MONEY


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

that said i dont actually think NA is stronger than EU as a whole

NA only has C9 and TSM, maybe EG

everyone else is "nonexistent" -- dyrone


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 22, 2013)

But Lemondogs isn't top 2 EU, Terry.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 22, 2013)

Didi said:


> Though I think Fnatic even in this shape, probably would've beaten XD.GG, and Gambit would probably have beaten C9 (maybe they would've had to play serious instead of the trolly shit they pulled against xd.gg, but they still would've won I think)
> 
> And then there's ofc the total dumb shit that is TSM facing random d1 team for 2 points, instead of the team they went 1-1 with at world's, which would've been a close match (I think TSM still would've won prolly, but it could go either way and would actually mean something)
> 
> Oh well at least EU won more matches



oh yeah, i forgot about that tsm game. prob woulda been better if they were put against alliance, or well, anyone else than that random collection

also, sjokz make up today is really pretty. i don't know if she did it or the make up artist, but it's nice


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

oshi quas is venezuelan?

im a curse fan again np

plus i like how they pciked up someone pretty much unknown

get back into lcs based curse


----------



## VoDe (Dec 22, 2013)

I know why C9 won tho

EUW massive lags and downtimes has given them a lot more time to practice

so i blame RIOT


----------



## Chausie (Dec 22, 2013)

oh, yay, zekent on curse now. he so sweet, his stream is nearly as relaxing to watch as yellowpetes is


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> But Lemondogs isn't top 2 EU, Terry.



True true. I don't think anyone expected a full roster change when they made the tournament. It would've been interested to see the current LD vs. TSM (Although I would still say TSM > old LD from what I've seen at Worlds. They're pretty even but we'll never know)

But 4N and Xpecial do speak true. As Hai said, EU's teams are real close together as any of them can be first while NA is clear cut top four and bottom four.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

idk i feel like gambit is at least a full tier above anyone on EU


----------



## Dark (Dec 22, 2013)

I thought that if C9 won, the least factor in achieving that would be Hai. Turns out I am completely wrong.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 22, 2013)

WAD said:


> idk i feel like gambit is at least a full tier above anyone on EU



As of now yeah. I thought that last year too but they ended up 3rd place :x


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

CRIS IS ON COGNITIVE?

DOESNT EVEN MATTER IF I DECIDED TO BE A CURSE FAN COGNITIVE MUST NOT ONLY LOSE BUT BREAKUP AFTER THIS


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2013)

WAD said:


> idk i feel like gambit is at least a full tier above anyone on EU



Gambit at their best seems capable of playing against any team in the world.

I'd rate them top EU for sure. I also don't see the bouts of inconsistency Fnatic has in Gambit but then again I've heard both teams tend to flop from time to time so fck it. Looks like I might have to watch EU LCS to see more of Gambit and see what they are really about in Season 4.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 22, 2013)

Gambit ended 3rd place last year because Fnatic always shapes up at the end of a split and overtakes them, but at least Gambit is consistent.

LD was ahead the entire split so that was weird.


----------



## OS (Dec 22, 2013)

WAD said:


> oshi quas is venezuelan?
> 
> im a curse fan again np
> 
> ...



I thought you were a shitty cuban.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 22, 2013)

Dat Fifi hover.

One day.

One day...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

im half-cuban colombaka

my mom was raised in venezuela and all of her side of the family lives/was raised there


----------



## Didi (Dec 22, 2013)

>cris


I am literally vomiting


pls curse, knock that shitter straight the fuck out


----------



## Chausie (Dec 22, 2013)

WAD said:


> idk i feel like gambit is at least a full tier above anyone on EU



i'm inclined to agree with you, but i kinda wanna see how alliance are before i say for certain



Demonic Shaman said:


> As of now yeah. I thought that last year too but they ended up 3rd place :x



but remember how close the eu LCS was last year, coulda ended in nearly any order, was down to the last few matches to see the rankings


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

ehhhh im gonna give this matchup to cog

nid doesnt make a whole lotta sense in this lineup and from experience its fucking impossible to poke when leona/vi force an engage (although fucking rangos and veigars made it especially hard in the experience im specifically mentioning)


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 22, 2013)

Didi said:


> >cris
> 
> 
> I am literally vomiting
> ...



Who are you talking about? Cris?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 22, 2013)

The people on COG, I either don't know who they are or I don't like them.

Go Curse, WOOOO!


----------



## Didi (Dec 22, 2013)

Uhhm yeah you even quoted that lol, look at the top of my post rofl


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

phreak pls

cleaver on mundo is the best lvl 1 now that u dont do wolves/wraiths first anymore, it does the maximum DPS to the buff while most importantly not losing any HP from using the skill (since it connects)


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 22, 2013)

Didi said:


> Uhhm yeah you even quoted that lol, look at the top of my post rofl



Oh I only saw the gif. I didn't even see the text lol.

I hated Cris back from Season 2. 

Now I just don't care for him. Still hope he loses


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 22, 2013)

Quas being a god as usual.


----------



## Didi (Dec 22, 2013)

Bluh, I wanna root for Cog because they're using my 2 most fav champs, Riven and Vi


but fuck Cris
hope he gets put in the dumpster


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 22, 2013)

I mean, he's out csing the Jinx in a 2v1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

quas outcsing the ad in a 2v1

so real


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2013)

what was that dive from Leona?:\


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 22, 2013)

4N said:


> what was that dive from Leona?:\



He wasn't expecting Mundo to be there, he got fucked.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2013)

quas just owning nigguhz.


----------



## Didi (Dec 22, 2013)

QUAS THE GOD


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> He wasn't expecting Mundo to be there, he got fucked.



i realized after. i questioned a bit because there was no way he wanted to aim for quas with a skillshot that far off >_>

pretty troll kill tho XD


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

hydra rush on renektonn

i like quas


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 22, 2013)

They realllly shouldn't have tunneled ziploc there.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 22, 2013)

am i only one that kinda hopes that Curse drops out from LCS

just so i can laugh at them and voyboy


----------



## Didi (Dec 22, 2013)

VoDe said:


> am i only one that kinda hopes that Curse drops out from LCS
> 
> just so i can laugh at them and voyboy



I'd agree with you if they had played TWZ or DTG


but Cog has Cris so fuck them



Also, Quas is cool and I want to see how he would do in lcs


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 22, 2013)

Every ult for support Annie, couldn't Curse fight now.


----------



## Darth (Dec 22, 2013)

Didi said:


> Also, Quas is cool and I want to see how he would do in lcs



This is basically my dilemma. On the one hand, Curse has Quas and Voyboy. On the other hand, it's Curse. And I've always disliked the organization and team. 

But I really do want to see Quas and Voyboy make it into the LCS. And Cop definitely deserves it too. Cog has awesome players like Zamphira and Nothinghere but, I think I'll be rooting for Curse in this match.


----------



## OS (Dec 22, 2013)

Who's Cris and why do you hate him?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

games done

like i said that Nid pick was badddd


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 22, 2013)

WAD said:


> games done
> 
> like i said that Nid pick was badddd



Yeah.... that's not working out for them >_>


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

also was gragas banned?

would have been a much better substitute for nidalee in this case because u can also poke but u have really good disengage for that ham all-in teamcomp


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 22, 2013)

The xPeke doge poster looooool.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 22, 2013)

WAD said:


> also was gragas banned?
> 
> would have been a much better substitute for nidalee in this case because u can also poke but u have really good disengage for that ham all-in teamcomp



Game 1 Bans - #LCS 2014 Spring Promotion Curse (Blue): Karthus, Kog'Maw, Olaf 
COGnitive: Kassadin, Sivir, Shyvana

Wait wtf are those Curse bans :x


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

apparently their midlaner plays karth/kog a lot so it seems like research bans

but yeah gragas would have been muchhhhhhhhhhh better


----------



## Chad (Dec 22, 2013)

Olaf OP though.


----------



## Didi (Dec 22, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Who's Cris and why do you hate him?



scumbag high elo player known for ghosting a lot and generally just being extremely bm and toxic


He's just a very unlikeable individual


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

riven ban
bet cris plays malph


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 22, 2013)

Pink ward is such a great bating tool. I put one into the try bush in the bot lane because they had Eve. I was Karma and we were on the blue side. Their Cait and Sona pushed very far, our first tower was gone, and I knew they would try to get rid of the ward since our Ez was gone, so I went close to it and waited. When they attacked it, I used my Ulti + Q, Ez and Ziggs used their ulti too and both were dead xD
The ward was still standing with 1 HP!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

ok

i am confuzzled


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 22, 2013)

Draven/Thresh, the S3 classic.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 22, 2013)

WAD said:


> apparently their midlaner plays karth/kog a lot so it seems like research bans
> 
> but yeah gragas would have been muchhhhhhhhhhh better



Can't really ban out Zamphira... Zamphira plays a lot of non-conventional mids while playing the meta as well. So I thought the bans were kind of weird targeting him.

Yeah Gragas would've been better. Idk anything but nid tbh


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 22, 2013)

O...kay...Lucian and Sivir on the same team...?


----------



## Darth (Dec 22, 2013)

Didi said:


> scumbag high elo player known for ghosting a lot and generally just being extremely bm and toxic
> 
> 
> He's just a very unlikeable individual



Uh. That was like, three years ago. 

Get over it. You know absolutely nothing about him now lol.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

like curses's team better

shyv/Mundo is usually just auto win
Vlad is a cunt too especially when the game drags on which it always tends to do and vs double AD ESP likely

this game goes to curse


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

dat quas turn doe


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 22, 2013)

Slowest game ever...


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 22, 2013)

This game:


----------



## Treerone (Dec 22, 2013)

What terrible picks from Cog.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 22, 2013)

>Get one kill in a teamfight after 30 minutes of farming
>1.4k+ gold

DRAAVVEENNNNNNNN.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2013)

cop carry np


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

much better play from curse, played their team comp perfectly

ofc they have op champs but still


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 22, 2013)

Subbed in a tournament.

Won my lane hard but the rest of my team lost 

Fed an AP Ez and Draven, wasn't very fun to face.

EDIT: I should add I threw the game by facechecking, even if we were already slowly losing.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

mundo and shyvana will definitely be banned out next game

because fuck those champs


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 22, 2013)

No Mundo ban.

Well then.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

the teamcomps are actually fairly even but i gotta give the edge to curse again

renekton/mundo just about as good as shyv/mundo 

not sure if the ori combos will be setup that well but getting 3+ is the only way theyll win teamfights, they might have to play a peel game and hope that olaf/elise can hold off ziggs/thresh/draven alone by themselves so top and jungle needs to get big fro mcog


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 22, 2013)

''Quas used his ult but all Cris did was E out.''

Uh no, he blew a flash on Cris for his ult, that's pretty worth.

Fucking Phreak.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 22, 2013)

This Orianna build is questionable though.


----------



## OS (Dec 22, 2013)

Is this  a bo3?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Is this  a bo3?



its a bo5.


----------



## Nim (Dec 22, 2013)

Can't play League until Saturday (probably) D:
Sorry for you not having me in your team and carrying everything!


----------



## OS (Dec 22, 2013)

Going to bait Ji into here.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

ban Mundo now maybe?


----------



## Chausie (Dec 22, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> Can't play League until Saturday (probably) D:
> Sorry for you not having me in your team and carrying everything!



See you next Saturday then Nim!

Have a good Christmas!

(Wait, you gonna still post here over the week still or?)


----------



## Nim (Dec 22, 2013)

Chausie said:


> See you next Saturday then Nim!
> 
> Have a good Christmas!
> 
> (Wait, you gonna still post here over the week still or?)



Sure :3 (I'm not posting so much even if I can play though xD)
I'm just not home during christmas and only have my laptop. It can't handle League and just crashes xD

Happy Christmas to everyone here btw!! (probably won't have the time to write that tomorrow D: )


----------



## Treerone (Dec 22, 2013)

Cris needs to be on an actual top lane champion.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 22, 2013)

Can't load RP on my acc.

I want my KT Rolster icon


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

i have to say that curse is really looking impressive

i dont think they specifically have any weak links

dominate is doing his job (though granted he's spamming mundo who BETTER be banned)

voyboy has actually seemingly made a good transition to mid, and has in fact completely changed his playstyle farm being a high-risk top laner to a safe/farming midlaner who teamfights well

cop has improved tremendously his draven play was well and him and zekent seem to mesh well together

quas is a beast, even with attempts to shut down, and he still wins lane, he actually might be the legit best top laner in NA

they only dun goofed in that first game with the picks and bans


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

almost time for a new thread


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

but curse keeps up this level of play they can easily become top 5 in NA again and NA seems to be getting better as a whole

except CLG l0l


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 22, 2013)

Where is new thread get.


----------



## Tazmo (Dec 22, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

